# BOINCers Gone Bonkers 16: "The push for 5 billion credits" - March 6th-8th 2012



## gamer11200

This is a milestone BOINCers Gone Bonkers event. Join the Overclock.net BOINC Team as we push for the 5 billion credits milestone!
We are just hours away from reaching 5 billion credits! (BOINCstats)

Anyone who has signed up is eligible to win the GTX560Ti and the Ducky Keyboards. Other prizes require not accepting a prize in BGB15

COUNTDOWN TO END ||UNOFFICIAL BGB STATS

Remember to join team Overclock.net in every project that you crunch









Promote BGB16 in your signature!

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/1218826/boincers-gone-bonkers-16-the-push-for-5-billion-credits-march-6th-8th-2012]BOINCers Gone Bonkers 16 - March 6th-8th 2012[/URL] [IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]
Participate for a chance to win a GTX560, Ducky Keyboards+more in our push for 5 billion credits[/CENTER]

*What is the monthly "BOINCers Gone Bonkers" event about?*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Similar to the Foldathons; this is a 48-hour period where everyone fires up every computer they have, and tries to earn as many credits as they possibly can in an effort to boost our team ranking in both overall ranking and per-project rankings.
It's also a great time to take a break from gaming to increase your credits. Plus, it raises awareness for BOINC and distributed computing as a whole. Getting word out is crucial for the long term stability and success of our BOINC team, and we hope to get some new long term BOINCers in the process.



*My computer isn't the fastest, would it still be worthwhile to participate?*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Yes. Unlike [email protected], BOINC has many many projects and applications. The eOn project has work units that are very small and usually finish in under 30 minutes on an older 1.9GHz AMD Athlon laptop (as of December 2010). Some projects, such as Climate Prediction, have work units that can easily take over 100 hours when running on Intel's Sandy Bridge processors (as of September 2011). If you need assistance on choosing a project for an older computer, start a new thread or post in this thread and we will help you out in choosing the right projects for you.



*When will BGB16 be taking place?*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



It begins on March 6th at 12pm Eastern Standard Time and ends on March 8th at 12pm Eastern Time. _Please_ check this time with your local time zone to see when it starts for you.



*How do I set up my computers for this?*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



You can use this guide to get BOINC on your system, and choose the projects that you would like to crunch units for. You may also use this guide to use BOINC exclusively on your Graphics card(s).
A list of all Projects can be found here.



*I have looked at the list of projects and I am still undecided on what I should run.*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Every month, we choose projects to be the Overclock.net Projects of The Month (PoTM). We do this to increase our ranking in those projects. Check that out and consider running those if you are still not sure what to run.
Also remember to join team Overclock.net for each project that you attach to in the BOINC Manager.



*Want to donate a prize?*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Here is the guideline:
*You MUST cover the shipping costs if shipping within your country of residence.
*Send a Private Message (PM) to me with the item that you wish to donate and pics of the item(s) (if possible) or link to the item on the web (if possible)



*Requirements to win a prize*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Prize value $0-$24.99: at least 1,000 credits
$25-$49.99: at least 5,000 credits
$50-$99.99: at least 20,000 credits
$100-$200: at least 50,000 credits
$200+: at least 75,000 credits
(also, the requirement of having NOT accepted a prize in the previous month's BGB applies)



*Prizes being donated for this event:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



(prizes are sorted by price)
($300) - EVGA GeForce GTX560Ti 1280MB 448 cores - Donated by *Admin* - Winner: *Imrac*
($100) - Ducky Keyboard - Donated by *Admin* - winner: *humpedgraph*
($100) - Ducky Keyboard - Donated by *Admin* - winner: *lislsdum*
($50) - 8GB (2x4GB) Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600MHz 1.5v ram - Donated by *Hydrored* - winner: *TheSocialHermit*
($40) - Used SpinQ CPU Cooler- Intel 1366/AMD (link) - Donated by *Tex1954* - winner: *4x4n_OCN*
($25) - $25 Kiva donation - donated by *Overclock.net* - winner: *avesdude*
($20) - Aliens vs Predator on Steam - donated by *nickjans3* - *evilghaleon*
($10) - Overclock.net lanyard - donated by *Overclock.net* - *wanako*
($10) - The Sims 3 on Steam - donated by *gamer11200* - *pfunkmort*
($0) - Run any BOINC projects of your choosing on Tex1954's AMD 1100T+HD6990 computer: Donated by *Tex1954* - SCRAPPED
($0) - 3-Day Pass for TrackMania² Canyon - donated by *gamer11200* - SCRAPPED.



https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?hl=en_US&hl=en_US&key=0AkQOm4i5xqx5dHc3ZGlCSUFvaWFxWjhWNVc4R0x5QkE&single=true&gid=18&output=html&widget=true


----------



## Jayce1971

Good Gawd!!! Epicness.








I've never seen such a nice looking BGB signup sheet, before. Good Job: Gamer, Tex, and Dark. Thanks to Overclock.net for some really kick-butt prizes, as well.


----------



## granno21

Lets try and reach 5 billion on March 11. It would make my birthday a little sweeter


----------



## lagittaja

In!








And dunno if I got this right but

Till beginning

Till end


----------



## DarkRyder

in it to win it!


----------



## Starbomba

Totally in. Too bad i won't have my WCing loop by then


----------



## DarkRyder

just do whatever you can, thats all we can ask for


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> just do whatever you can, thats all we can ask for


I always give my all. Hopefully by next month i'll have my loop all set up and my computer would not be the bakery oven, especially on hot tropic summer days where ambients can get to 35-38c.


----------



## DarkRyder

got 15 signups so far, lets go for 100!!!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

be nice to have 100 signups but i dont see it unless some major prizes are added that attract alot of users. And why cant we setup ours like the folding spreadsheet where your previous numbers are recorded and you can track how well you been doing on the events ? and auto sign ups if you done a one befor.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> be nice to have 100 signups but i dont see it unless some major prizes are added that attract alot of users. And why cant we setup ours like the folding spreadsheet where your previous numbers are recorded and you can track how well you been doing on the events ? and auto sign ups if you done a one befor.


This, and I also signed up.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> be nice to have 100 signups but i dont see it unless some major prizes are added that attract alot of users. And why cant we setup ours like the folding spreadsheet where your previous numbers are recorded and you can track how well you been doing on the events ? and auto sign ups if you done a one befor.


i 2nd or 3rd this lol. Might be a idea for Tex to work on lol. If he has time of course.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

yea if the boinc team is ever going to really grow it needs real support not this part time support it gets from ocn higher ups.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> yea if the boinc team is ever going to really grow it needs real support not this part time support it gets from ocn higher ups.


Which is exactly why we haven't and likely won't see a postbit


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Which is exactly why we haven't and likely won't see a postbit


yea and thats why we see members boinc for a while and just stop if ocn gave 1/3rd the support it does for folding we would have probly 100 memebrs that did 500k a day or more. Just think if only a few of the top members of our team leave ocn has no points at all.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Which is exactly why we haven't and likely won't see a postbit


If one looks forward, expands likelihoods and consequences, it may be discovered that more prizes and more support could become a problem. The problem "for us" would be folks come in exclusively to win prizes then abandon BOINC in-between. When looking at some folks stats, it has and will continue to happen.

Now, we have to shape possible fixes -since our goal is greater participation- and discover that the prize qualifications are lacking... This was mentioned 6 months ago in another thread...

The formula has to change if we wish higher level participation, otherwise we become a rich charity.

One method to help is exclude higher level prizes from those that haven't BOINC'ed to OCN's benefit for at least 32 days prior to the contest... let's say $10 prize limit. Using a method such as this, we can expect greater participation all around for those really interested without creating external pressure to do so. Folks have the chance then to make their own decisions...

Other possibilities might be the prize award is delayed 30 days and the participant needs to maintain some level of output to qualify... but that would put off a lot of folks who would see that as punishment or something...

Soo, be careful what you wish for, consequences, methods, while we try to expand in such a ways that best benefits the team...


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Yea that can happen to but even if they only come for prizes thats still points that we would never got if they didnt get lured in by the chance to win somthing. Maybe turn bgb into a 3 day event and raise the requirments by a good margin and have cpu and gpu prizes separated.


----------



## Tex1954

See! More good ideas... but I was talking about higher level sponsorship. I don't think they would want to give away lavish prizes for nothing much gained...


----------



## agentsmith5150

Im down for another! =)

and another..and another..

moar points!


----------



## gamer11200

We can try to persuade members to crunch more by increasing the days and min credit output/minimum active days on BOINC but we will always have the issue where members just sign up to win a prize and then disappear until the next BGB. Most people just want something for nothing...

With the spreadsheet, I do the new spreadsheet every month to see how many members sign up per BGB. It does make more sense to do a spreadsheet like the fold-a-thon since it's simpler for everyone involved, but we'll end up having tons of people on the spreadsheet that don't participate in BGB (ie. they only sign up for BGB16 and then never crunch again).

With the "...previous numbers are recorded and you can track how well you been doing on the events ", it's much easier said than done. With the mess that is CPUID (look at how many CPUIDs I have 1 2 3 4 5) it really makes it challenging. If this is something that DarkRyder, Tex1954 or anyone else would like to tackle, that's fine by me, but my XML skills are lacking.


----------



## TheSocialHermit

Why don't we contact the PR or Marketing departments of like AMD for a prize like a batch of their new RAM or CoolerMaster for a HSF prize? I'm sure they wouldn't mind us at least *ASKING* if they would like to donate a prize for some marketing in their favor. They look like they support community-based research and enthusiast communities at a very low cost to them.


----------



## Jayce1971

Hermit, there are quite a few factory reps on oc. What we may consider doing is contacting these individuals, and seeking out company swag, a sort of low level corporate sponsorship for our endeavors. For instance, I asked MSI for some case badges and stickers, and they sent me an entire press kit, complete with Mafia 3 and another shooter game on the backside. Items like lanyards, pens, etc. don't cost the sponsors alot, gets their name out there in front of others, and may encourage some of the reps to be involved with the team as well. I've hit up some companies in the past.... wouldn't hurt to do so again. What would it cost some of mem manufacturers to donate a couple stix, or an encrypted keychain flash drive? Not too much. Just have to jump through the corporate hoops to get it accomplished.






















Looking forward to breaking the 43 million 2 day total we set at BGB 15!!!


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayce1971*
> 
> Hermit, there are quite a few factory reps on oc. What we may consider doing is contacting these individuals, and seeking out company swag, a sort of low level corporate sponsorship for our endeavors. For instance, I asked MSI for some case badges and stickers, and they sent me an entire press kit, complete with Mafia 3 and another shooter game on the backside. Items like lanyards, pens, etc. don't cost the sponsors alot, gets their name out there in front of others, and may encourage some of the reps to be involved with the team as well. I've hit up some companies in the past.... wouldn't hurt to do so again. What would it cost some of mem manufacturers to donate a couple stix, or an encrypted keychain flash drive? Not too much. Just have to jump through the corporate hoops to get it accomplished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to breaking the 43 million 2 day total we set at BGB 15!!!


we should talk to nvidia as well as intel and see if they would like to donate something. If we ever did get some donations like this, then we would have to have some stringent guidelines that we would have to have posted that people would have to meet in order to be eligible for said prizes. Especially since anyone that would donate to us like that, would want to make sure we have guidelines in place, and strict requirements to get there for eligible contestants.


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> we should talk to nvidia as well as intel and see if they would like to donate something. If we ever did get some donations like this, then we would have to have some stringent guidelines that we would have to have posted that people would have to meet in order to be eligible for said prizes. Especially since anyone that would donate to us like that, would want to make sure we have guidelines in place, and strict requirements to get there for eligible contestants.


strict guidelines, that state you have to have been actively crunching for the last 30 days in order to be eligible to win? Or perhaps a %, as some people don't leave their machines on all day, you must have crunched at least 45 of the last 60 days in order to be eligible? And then for people who have been crunching for awhile, possible set a point total? Example, my machines have been off-line the last 3-4 days, with some equipment malfunctions. But because I've been actively crunching for the last year and have 30 mill credits, I'm exempt from the minimum amount of crunching time required?

Just a couple quick thoughts as it pertains to guidelines, obviously not set in concrete...these are spur of the moment thoughts...

[1] You must have been crunching for a minimum of 10 consecutive days prior to the month's current BGB in order to be eligible for any prizes.
[2] If you do not meet the above requirement, you must have crunched a minimum of 20 days within the past 30 days in order to be eligible for any prizes.
[3] If you do not meet 1&2 for hardware related issues (RMA, WC leaks, etc...) you must be an active member of the OCN BOINC team for the past 3 months and have participated in at least 2 of the last 3 BGBs.
[4] If your BOINCing name is DarkRyder, you are automatically DQ'd as a result of having too many points and too much hardware for anyone to compete with you









Alright, i keed i keed about the last one. But off the top of my head, those three requirements seem pretty darn fair in my eyes, especially if we get some corporate sponsors that will be donating some nice prizes. I mean, 10 consecutive days isn't that much right? And it makes allowances for people that have any sort of issues within the 10 days prior to the start of a BGB? And hopefully, it should also encourage more people to get involved with BOINC for more than a two day stretch. Corrections/suggestions are obviously welcome, thoughts?


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b3machi7ke*
> 
> strict guidelines, that state you have to have been actively crunching for the last 30 days in order to be eligible to win? Or perhaps a %, as some people don't leave their machines on all day, you must have crunched at least 45 of the last 60 days in order to be eligible? And then for people who have been crunching for awhile, possible set a point total? Example, my machines have been off-line the last 3-4 days, with some equipment malfunctions. But because I've been actively crunching for the last year and have 30 mill credits, I'm exempt from the minimum amount of crunching time required?
> Just a couple quick thoughts as it pertains to guidelines, obviously not set in concrete...these are spur of the moment thoughts...
> [1] You must have been crunching for a minimum of 10 consecutive days prior to the month's current BGB in order to be eligible for any prizes.
> [2] If you do not meet the above requirement, you must have crunched a minimum of 20 days within the past 30 days in order to be eligible for any prizes.
> [3] If you do not meet 1&2 for hardware related issues (RMA, WC leaks, etc...) you must be an active member of the OCN BOINC team for the past 3 months and have participated in at least 2 of the last 3 BGBs.
> [4] If your BOINCing name is DarkRyder, you are automatically DQ'd as a result of having too many points and too much hardware for anyone to compete with you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, i keed i keed about the last one. But off the top of my head, those three requirements seem pretty darn fair in my eyes, especially if we get some corporate sponsors that will be donating some nice prizes. I mean, 10 consecutive days isn't that much right? And it makes allowances for people that have any sort of issues within the 10 days prior to the start of a BGB? And hopefully, it should also encourage more people to get involved with BOINC for more than a two day stretch. Corrections/suggestions are obviously welcome, thoughts?


-- it needs to say somewhere that if you advertise your rig (a.k.a. sig rig) you have to boinc with it at least half the month, every month







.
-- i know for me if i was nvidia, i wouldnt want to give away a video card in a boinc based event if the winner was not going to use it to process work for a boinc app.
as for #4 HAHAHAHA you so funny! W/E if I won something, you know for dang certain that i would put it to good use Boincing for Team OCN!


----------



## Petrol

I've been BOINCing ritually lately and after having my first BGB experience last month I don't really see the point in signing up again. I prefer to work [email protected] and sadly it doesn't crank out as many points as MooWrappers so there's no way for people like me to even compete without abandoning our favorite projects for 2 days to boost OCN's profile. As I recall, a lot of valuable BOINCing went to waste last BGB as people sabotaged their own hardware and ran into software and server issues trying to jump on projects that would generate the most points. There doesn't seem to be a point in signing up just to 'do what I can' either because I did that last event and my accrued points didn't even make it to the spreadsheet. I'm just speaking for myself here but if you guys are thinking of ways to generate more interest in BGB events, well, these are the reasons I've lost interest.


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petrol*
> 
> I've been BOINCing ritually lately and after having my first BGB experience last month I don't really see the point in signing up again. I prefer to work [email protected] and sadly it doesn't crank out as many points as MooWrappers so there's no way for people like me to even compete without abandoning our favorite projects for 2 days to boost OCN's profile. As I recall, a lot of valuable BOINCing went to waste last BGB as people sabotaged their own hardware and ran into software and server issues trying to jump on projects that would generate the most points. There doesn't seem to be a point in signing up just to 'do what I can' either because I did that last event and my accrued points didn't even make it to the spreadsheet. I'm just speaking for myself here but if you guys are thinking of ways to generate more interest in BGB events, well, these are the reasons I've lost interest.


did you talk to the editors about your issues with your points not showing up on the spreadsheet?


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petrol*
> 
> *snip*


Remember one thing, the chart posted for "rank" is purely for fun only. It does not constitute winning, except for those at the bottom of the list. You only need to hit the threshold to win a prize....

Prize value $0-$24.99: at least 1,000 credits
$25-$49.99: at least 5,000 credits
$50-$99.99: at least 20,000 credits
$100+: at least 50,000 credits
(also, the requirement of having NOT won a prize in the previous month's BGB applies)

Based on this month's prizes up for grabs currently, you only need 5000 points to qualify. Other than that, the drawing is completely random. The other end of this is the chance at using Tex's system, you need to be on the bottom of the list to qualify.


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Remember one thing, the chart posted for "rank" is purely for fun only. It does not constitute winning, except for those at the bottom of the list. You only need to hit the threshold to win a prize....
> Prize value $0-$24.99: at least 1,000 credits
> $25-$49.99: at least 5,000 credits
> $50-$99.99: at least 20,000 credits
> $100+: at least 50,000 credits
> (also, the requirement of having NOT won a prize in the previous month's BGB applies)
> Based on this month's prizes up for grabs currently, you only need 5000 points to qualify. Other than that, the drawing is completely random. The other end of this is the chance at using Tex's system, you need to be on the bottom of the list to qualify.


aye, +1 to this as well. I think some people forget that the race for #1 credits is really just for kicks 'n giggles, and doesn't have any affect on the prize drawing. I would offer that we should keep that the same way if/when we get bigger and better stuff donated, maybe make the mark a bit higher but still have it be completely randomized as to who wins what so long as they reach the minimum amount of credits for that tier


----------



## Petrol

Hm I didn't realize it was bracketed like that. Well, maybe I will sign up then. I should have a GTX 460 in my rig by then, so even on Einstein 5000 points is doable


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petrol*
> 
> Hm I didn't realize it was bracketed like that. Well, maybe I will sign up then. I should have a GTX 460 in my rig by then, so even on Einstein 5000 points is doable










glad to have you


----------



## GingerJohn

Signed up, first BGB.

Just got to convince my GF, and more importantly my dog, to let me run my rig for the full 48 hours.

I am thinking of switching CPU projects for the BGB event as it is all about points (and points mean prizes







). Currently running Rosetta for the cause, what would people reccomend for the credits?

As for the GPU, Milkyway is treating me well with ~190k PPD, Moo! doesn't seem to get close to that.


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Signed up, first BGB.
> Just got to convince my GF, and more importantly my dog, to let me run my rig for the full 48 hours.
> I am thinking of switching CPU projects for the BGB event as it is all about points (and points mean prizes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Currently running Rosetta for the cause, what would people reccomend for the credits?
> As for the GPU, Milkyway is treating me well with ~190k PPD, Moo! doesn't seem to get close to that.


well, since the upper tier for points is 50k, and your GPU is yielding you 190k ppd, that means you've already qualified for the maximum prize after 6.3 hours of crunching, leaving you an additional 41.7 hours of crunching to join in the race for fun (aka, who can generate the most points). Anything after 50k points is irrelevant for the prize drawing, as the upper tier limit is 50k and the drawings for prizes are completely randomized and are not based off of how many points over 50k you generate







So welcome to the BGB, we wish you the best of luck!!


----------



## RussianJ

Can a 7970 run BIONIC yet?

Used to run BIONIC a year or so ago then jumped on the [email protected] train, may come back for the event to help.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b3machi7ke*
> 
> well, since the upper tier for points is 50k, and your GPU is yielding you 190k ppd, that means you've already qualified for the maximum prize after 6.3 hours of crunching, leaving you an additional 41.7 hours of crunching to join in the race for fun (aka, who can generate the most points). Anything after 50k points is irrelevant for the prize drawing, as the upper tier limit is 50k and the drawings for prizes are completely randomized and are not based off of how many points over 50k you generate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So welcome to the BGB, we wish you the best of luck!!


Sorry, my post was misleading.

I know I will qualify for the upper tier prizes, I just want to maximize my output for the BGB.

As for the prizes, honestly the only one I would be interested in is the lanyard (Edit: or the use of Tex's rig for a week). I am doing this for the love, the cause and because I can. "Points mean prizes" was one of Bruce Forsyth's catchphrases.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> Can a 7970 run BIONIC yet?
> Used to run BIONIC a year or so ago then jumped on the [email protected] train, may come back for the event to help.


i think there are a few that have gotten [email protected] to work. Right now it seems that its driver limited. I believe that a new driver just came out from AMD that might have addressed some of the issues, i dont personally know anyone to ask to try it and i havent read any more posts about people that have tried it. Might have to download boinc and give it a go, let us know what you experience.


----------



## lagittaja

I think we should use this to promote BOINC








PO PO PO POING POING PO POO POING



R.I.P. Irwin


----------



## Angrybutcher

You and your weird songs


----------



## DarkRyder

riiiiiiiiiiiiiiite.


----------



## b3machi7ke

was i the only one who had no idea what this song was about?


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b3machi7ke*
> 
> was i the only one who had no idea what this song was about?


No


----------



## DarkRyder

me either.


----------



## DarkRyder

i like this song better


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Signed up...

And quick question - I am experiencing a point split again - my [email protected] stats have left the rest of my stats and formed their own new page








How do I get them back together again with the rest of my stats, or will that not affect my BGB stats at all...


----------



## Tex1954

Sigh, I checked a little, name looks okay and all that...

Make sure the name, password, country, and email are all the same on Docking as compared to other projects... name/country looks okay so far as I can see....

Sometimes the system just needs a few days to settle down...


----------



## Angrybutcher

Based on our current average, 5B points will come in "Target will be reached in 17.6 days on March 13 2012", minus a couple days for our typical BGB push


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*
> 
> Signed up...
> 
> And quick question - I am experiencing a point split again - my [email protected] stats have left the rest of my stats and formed their own new page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do I get them back together again with the rest of my stats, or will that not affect my BGB stats at all...


You have all your projects attached to one machine?

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## gamer11200

Bump for more sign ups and prizes.

Thanks go out to Tex1954 for donating a used SpinQ CPU Cooler- Intel 1366/AMD


----------



## DarkRyder

bump for us reaching the 5 billion credit mark!


----------



## gamer11200

Breaking news. Admin has agreed to donate 2xDucky Keyboards and a brand new Nvidia GTX560 448 cores edition!

Remember folks, refer an OCN member to this event, get them to put down your OCN name on the sign-up form and you get an additional entry.


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Breaking news. Admin has agreed to donate 2xDucky Keyboards and a brand new Nvidia GTX560 448 cores edition!
> Remember folks, refer an OCN member to this event, get them to put down your OCN name on the sign-up form and you get an additional entry.


Holy smokes that is generous. That'll guarantee entries.

C'mon people, we need more signups ! !


----------



## gamer11200

Should have mentioned. Those will be given out if we hit 5 billion credits by the time the event ends!

Promoted in the contests section http://www.overclock.net/t/1221857/bgb16-push-for-5-billion-credits-march-6th-8th-2012-win-a-gtx560ti-ducky-keyboards-and-more#post_16577026


----------



## Buska103

I haven't BOINC'd in about 2 months... school work and everything starting taking over and I just sort of forgot about it. This time I'll add it to my to do list








I really like how the boincathons take place in the middle of the week.


----------



## Hydrored

I would like to donate 8 gigs of Corsair Vengeance ram (2x4)

on another note-
We need to have a post bit. Reason is with the time and money invested by us for team Overclock that's the least we can have.
EDIT: Show your support http://www.overclock.net/t/1221893/boinc-post-bit/0_50#post_16577622
I think prizes should go to consistent BOINC members not somebody that just wants to win a prize.

/rant


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Breaking news. Admin has agreed to donate 2xDucky Keyboards and a brand new Nvidia GTX560 448 cores edition!
> Remember folks, refer an OCN member to this event, get them to put down your OCN name on the sign-up form and you get an additional entry.


unprecedented and epic








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> I would like to donate 8 gigs of Corsair Vengeance ram (2x4)
> on another note-
> We need to have a post bit. Reason is with the time and money invested by us for team Overclock that's the least we can have.
> EDIT: Show your support http://www.overclock.net/t/1221893/boinc-post-bit/0_50#post_16577622
> I think prizes should go to consistent BOINC members not somebody that just wants to win a prize.
> /rant


I'm inclined to agree with that


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Should have mentioned. Those will be given out if we hit 5 billion credits by the time the event ends!
> Promoted in the contests section http://www.overclock.net/t/1221857/bgb16-push-for-5-billion-credits-march-6th-8th-2012-win-a-gtx560ti-ducky-keyboards-and-more#post_16577026


Holy Moly, switching over to max points generation this morning


----------



## DarkRyder

the flux capacitor is running at full power. fueled up on plutonium and raring to go!


----------



## GingerJohn

I might have to start running 12 hours / day _three_ times a day now!

Wait, what?


----------



## Flying Toilet

Count me in. I'll have my riser cable in by then which means 12 cores and a GTS 450.


----------



## goodtobeking

Sweet, maybe I can win another OCN Ducky keyboard with blue switches! LOL, JK someone else here needs to experience the joy of this keyboard. Mechanical Keyboards FTW

That 560 448 has me drooling though. I have to stop crunching til the event I think. Been running my rig 24/7 the past week or so. Checked my usage, I have used 97% of my DL, and 147% of my upload. Speeds are horrible.


----------



## Starbomba

MX blues are awesome









I need that board for my dad to stop stealing mine. And that card has me drooling too. I do need to crunch more. My output has been pretty low lately, mainly with the PG errors.


----------



## allikat

I'm back! And signed up! New rig should improve PPD








Although only one of my GTX560Ti-448s is water cooled, and both remain at the factory overclock for now, it should be a big boost over my PhenomII and GTX460s.


----------



## Kieran

I'm in. Hopefully my new GPU's arrive in time. Replaced my Direct CU II's with some 2 slot Sapphire 6950's. So now there will be a gap between the two cards so lower temperatures.
lower temperatures=more BOINIC!


----------



## Angrybutcher

I should see if I can temporarily squeeze my air cooled 5870 between my liquid ones before I ship it to my buddy lol


----------



## DarkRyder

could ship it to me instead. i'll make sure its used as the boinc gods intended.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allikat*
> 
> I'm back! And signed up! New rig should improve PPD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although only one of my GTX560Ti-448s is water cooled, and both remain at the factory overclock for now, it should be a big boost over my PhenomII and GTX460s.


What is the blasphemy, a watercooled 560 448 that isnt OCed?? I understand about an aircooled, but under water?? Should put out good points regardless. Glad to have you back.


----------



## allikat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> What is the blasphemy, a watercooled 560 448 that isnt OCed?? I understand about an aircooled, but under water?? Should put out good points regardless. Glad to have you back.


It's in SLI with an aircooled, and they're factory over-clocked. I'm waiting on the second waterblock to wind them both up. Roll on money...


----------



## DarkRyder

my 5850 is getting graped in the mouth currently by moowrapper. evidence is provided below...
...


----------



## Angrybutcher

I need to figure out how to unlock my 5870s. Kinda sucks being forced to a max of 900mhz, which these things did on air without issue.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> my 5850 is getting graped in the mouth currently by moowrapper. evidence is provided below....


Ouch, glad I have mine on water. Tops out at 40-43°C @ 900 / 1010, going to try and push it a bit more before BGB but to be honest I would prefer slightly slower and stable to loosing a bunch of points due to a crash.

I am going to have to reviese my earlier post when I said that the only prizes I would be interested in would be the lanyard and the use of Tex's rig, a Ducky keyboard would be very nice...


----------



## Bal3Wolf

msi afterburner or saphire trixx will let you overclock higher.


----------



## Angrybutcher

I too would like my entry changed for the prize drawing. As much as I don't want to say this, feel free to exclude me from the possible 560ti448 as I no longer have anywhere to put it and have no desire to build a third rig lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> msi afterburner or saphire trixx will let you overclock higher.


I've tried a few things with 2.1.0 Afterburner, but 900 is the highest on the slider. Maybe I'll try an older version.


----------



## DarkRyder

that means you have a bios locked bios on your cards. only way to go beyond 900 is to flash an asus bios on there. Asus's be default come unlocked.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> I've tried a few things with 2.1.0 Afterburner, but 900 is the highest on the slider. Maybe I'll try an older version.


Did you try editing the config file?
http://www.overclock.net/t/641299/guide-to-enabling-unofficial-overclocking-in-msi-afterburner


----------



## Angrybutcher

Yes sir, no dice


----------



## Hydrored

Any project based strictly on CPU only?


----------



## allikat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> Any project based strictly on CPU only?


World Community Grid is pretty much CPU only, heck if you set the options you can get Prime-Grid as CPU only. Prime offers good point output, but WCG saves the world... I run WCG on the CPU and Prime on the GPUs.


----------



## DarkRyder

glad to see you on WCG allikat


----------



## GingerJohn

There are a lot of projects with CPU applications, I am running Rosetta and Collatz on my CPUs.

Rosetta gets me ~445PPD / thread on a i7 860 @ stock, Collatz gets me ~2300PPD / core on my "virtual" CPUs...


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Breaking news. Admin has agreed to donate 2xDucky Keyboards and a brand new Nvidia GTX560 448 cores edition!
> Remember folks, refer an OCN member to this event, get them to put down your OCN name on the sign-up form and you get an additional entry.


This is awesome!!! This will go a long ways to help recruit new members to OCN's BOINC team!


----------



## gamer11200

We are now getting some carousel love!


----------



## Angrybutcher

Nice!


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allikat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> Any project based strictly on CPU only?
> 
> 
> 
> World Community Grid is pretty much CPU only, heck if you set the options you can get Prime-Grid as CPU only. Prime offers good point output, but WCG saves the world... I run WCG on the CPU and Prime on the GPUs.
Click to expand...

What options do I set?


----------



## Starbomba

For WCG? Just set it up with BOINC and let it crunch. All projects are CPU-only, so no problems there.


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Nice!


You know what's even nicer? Code to promote BGB16 in your sig and countdown clocks for the start and end are now in the OP!

And add a round of applause to Hydrored for donating 8GB of Corsair Vengeance DDR3 Ram!


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> You know what's even nicer? Code to promote BGB16 in your sig and countdown clocks for the start and end are now in the OP!


Sigged


----------



## Hydrored

running moowrapper on 3x 6970's
primegrid cpu only
milky way on a dual core and a gt 530 lol

we will get this goal!


----------



## Wheezo

Has there ever been this much attention over a BGB? I'm so new so I wouldn't have a clue, but it's quite exciting. It will be very neat to see how many points we can pump out in two days.

We have nice amount of sign-ups, looking good so far. Need more though









[edit] Kinda realised there has only been 16 BGB's so this should be a milestone event.


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> You know what's even nicer? Code to promote BGB16 in your sig and countdown clocks for the start and end are now in the OP!
> And add a round of applause to Hydrored for donating 8GB of Corsair Vengeance DDR3 Ram!


Yes, thank you Hydrored!!!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> You know what's even nicer? Code to promote BGB16 in your sig and countdown clocks for the start and end are now in the OP!
> And add a round of applause to Hydrored for donating 8GB of Corsair Vengeance DDR3 Ram!


And got my sig updated too! Thanks gamer! You are outdoing yourself getting BGB 16 promoted!


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> And got my sig updated too! Thanks gamer! You are outdoing yourself getting BGB 16 promoted!


It's fun promoting this one, it's our best opportunity yet to increase BOINC's popularity on OCN!









Speaking of promoting, PMs have been sent out to everyone that has signed up for a BOINCers Gone Bonkers event in the past.


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Has there ever been this much attention over a BGB? I'm so new so I wouldn't have a clue, but it's quite exciting. It will be very neat to see how many points we can pump out in two days.


Never. This is the biggest one, not because it is the most recent, but because of the 5 billion push + Admin's generous donations.


----------



## DarkRyder

and me getting on the higher up's nerves, lol


----------



## gamer11200

Posted a link on the Overclock.net Facebook Page (not as "Overclock.net" account though)


----------



## WingsEdge

i only have my crappy laptop (see my sig lol) with me right now, and it idles at 50ish degrees, so can somebody tell me if i run a risk of overheating if i run this for too long? (the cooler is kept clean and has access to fresh air)
id love to help out but i dont wanna burn out XD


----------



## DarkRyder

mobile chips are made to run at high temps. run core temp on it if its a laptop and see what the max tdp is. most likely its safe up to 90c, some even 100c


----------



## DarkRyder

i put as5 on my laptop and its max temp is around 60c now


----------



## WingsEdge

I run an Athlon II X2 its a 25W TDP, but even though mobile chips have higher thermal tolerances, all chips, no matter what quality, will suffer from thermal migration (slow permanent damage) at and above 80 degrees C, i dont even feel comfortable with my cpu and gpu goin over 70 degrees, let alone close to 100 lol,
and yea i swapped all the grease with some zalman STG2, its one of the better non conductive greases around lol, and then i cut a hole in the case where the fan intake was, straight intake (theres a reason some of my friends call me "Cooler Master" XDXD)


----------



## GingerJohn

If you fancy an extra ~100k points for the BGB event check out HP Cloud Services free beta. It is invitation only and spaces are limited, so sign up soon and hope it stays free over BGB! I have posted a n00b guide (as in a guide written by a n00b) here


----------



## hxcnero

just signed up. I can play snes roms on my netbook to cure the gaming itch during the event. Hope I can get around 600k ppd if I crunch 24/7


----------



## jetpak12

Hi guys, newbie BOINCer here, coming over from [email protected] (please be gentle







).

Anyways, Folding isn't giving my AMD card the justice it deserves, so I'll be putting it up full-blast for this event.









Seeing as I am new to this, I'm wondering what are some good projects to run? For this event, I'll be running as much as I can: Core 2 Duo, Nvidia GTX460, and a 6970 (and a few HPCS servers, thanks for the guide *GingerJohn*!)

Also, I'd like to thank *Petrol* for referring me here.







I'm looking forward to the excitement and camaraderie that comes from these kinds of "push" events.









Lastly, I notice some of guys are commenting about those who run BOINC intermittently, or only for these kinds of events. I'd like to try to defend these people, as not everyone can run their gear full-blast 24/7, as it can generate a heavy burden on their electricity bill. I think its best to stay positive and appreciate their participation. Even if they're only doing it for the prizes, they're still contributing.


----------



## Hyoketsu

With my sparkling new 6870 Hawk incoming today, I'll finally be able to use my GPU to do distributed computing as well. What better way to test it out, eh?







Count me in.


----------



## Hukkel

I have been thinking about this in the past.
If you look at my signature rig. How much credits can it get together for you guys in 48 hours? Also will it take up a huge part of my internet connection?


----------



## allikat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Hi guys, newbie BOINCer here, coming over from [email protected] (please be gentle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> Anyways, Folding isn't giving my AMD card the justice it deserves, so I'll be putting it up full-blast for this event.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing as I am new to this, I'm wondering what are some good projects to run? For this event, I'll be running as much as I can: Core 2 Duo, Nvidia GTX460, and a 6970 (and a few HPCS servers, thanks for the guide *GingerJohn*!)
> Also, I'd like to thank *Petrol* for referring me here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to the excitement and camaraderie that comes from these kinds of "push" events.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, I notice some of guys are commenting about those who run BOINC intermittently, or only for these kinds of events. I'd like to try to defend these people, as not everyone can run their gear full-blast 24/7, as it can generate a heavy burden on their electricity bill. I think its best to stay positive and appreciate their participation. Even if they're only doing it for the prizes, they're still contributing.


We're gentle, honest! And welcome!
Yes, the [email protected] AMD client isn't the best right now, then again, the support for the old Dragon is somewhat patchy here too, but there's a guide in this forum to getting the most from your cards.

On the topic of intermittent running - Yes, I run intermittently, 24/7 for winter and BGB (no matter what time of the year), and less in the summer. I run my rig as part of the heating for my home, I'd far rather crunch and use the power to do useful stuff as well as take the edge off the chills, than just turn up the heater. Rest of the year, it stays on my rig, running when things are quiet and the machine is on, but it's not 24/7.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> I have been thinking about this in the past.
> If you look at my signature rig. How much credits can it get together for you guys in 48 hours? Also will it take up a huge part of my internet connection?


Run something like PrimeGrid on the 560, and you'll hit the prize levels easily, you can add Prime on the CPU or another project if you prefer. It won't take much of your net connection, unless you're on dialup, just a half meg here and there. One quad core CPU and a GPU should need to access something around 2-4MB per day, split into 6-8 chunks.


----------



## nanoprobe

Just joined your Milkyway and POEM teams. Been switching back and forth between the projects. Would rather do POEM but it looks like their servers are off line. Let's Getter Done.


----------



## Desert Rat

I will run my 2600k for the event. In all honesty I will most likely be a BGB cruncher only since the rest of my power goes to folding. Hope thats enough to help you guys out. Maybe if you guys had a crunching badge I would crunch more. Im a modern day boy scout, lol. E-badges FTW!


----------



## lagittaja

Gotta order some junk from Jimm's. I'll be remounting the antec 620 to my 470.
Some thermal paste and new phobya thermal pads for the heatplate.

It's not like it's running too hot, it is currently loading 54*C with the GT 1850rpm fans on full blast, and that's after 2 weeks of almost continuous crunching of GPUGrid long runs








It could be lower though. I ran out of mx-4 when I mounted the Kühler so..
My "educated" guess is that my temps will drop 10*C after proper tim job and better mounting.

Also gotta buy a new 120mm fan for my htpc, migrating it to another case which is way better than the current one and the case has a 120mm slot on the front but don't have any proper fan for it so probably gonna grab a Slip Stream, either 500rpm or 800rpm idk.


----------



## magic8192

Welcome to all the new BOINCers!!! just an FYI for GPU projects. I normally run DistrRTgen or primegrid on my nvidia cards and Moo wrapper on my ati/amd cards when I want to push for points. DistrRTgen uses a good bit of bandwidth, so you have been warned.

Put more thought into what you run your GPU on because they provide many more points than the CPU. I normally run some combination of the above projects on my GPU and some other project on my CPU. There are a couple of ways to manage how the projects run. If you have one computer, the easiest way is probably using BOINC manager and the settings for each project.

You can open the BOINC manager, goto the projects tab, select the project you want to change the settings on and on the lower left underneath the "websites" label, you usually see the name of the project on a button. Clicking on that button takes you to the website for the project. There should be a "Your account" or "Your Profile" section on the project website and from there you can edit the project settings. You can do different things with different projects, but with a GPU project for example you can tell it not to run on the CPU.

Realize that many of the projects are different and the navigation is an example. You can also use an account manager to manage your computers and projects. The account manager is especially helpful if you have multiple computers and they are in different locations.

Just kind of welcoming folks and trying to give you some ideas of how to get started. Will try to help as much as possible. There are lots of people that can help out.

One more FYI: It can take a day or longer to show up on the team, so join the overclock.net team for the project you are crunching ASAP. You will have to join overclock.net team for each project!


----------



## karnige

I'm at school atm, but I didn't even know what BOINC was till I saw the headline on the frontpage. I will deffinitley be participating. Just need to set it up when i get home.


----------



## FireBean

My 5Ghz 2500k and pair of 460's should help! I just hope that my ****ty PSU can hang in there!


----------



## lagittaja

Oh well, placed an order to Jimm's just a few minutes ago.
1x Slip Stream 120mm 800rpm
Phobya Ultra 5w/mk 1x 120x20x0.5mm 1x 120x20x1.0mm pads
1x 30gram tube of MX-2

Damn the price on those small tubes of paste. 1.625€/g vs 0.563€/g is pretty much a no brainer when 4g tube costs 6.50€ and 30g tube is only 16.90€.
AS5 price is also interesting when 12g tube of it costs the same as 30g tube of MX-2 does! And the difference between those two is almost marginal at best, from what I've seen.


----------



## Angrybutcher

AS5 is no longer king









I prefer MX-2 but MX-4 is easier to obtain in the states.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karnige*
> 
> I'm at school atm, but I didn't even know what BOINC was till I saw the headline on the frontpage. I will deffinitley be participating. Just need to set it up when i get home.


Welcome and if you need any help there are lots of people here to get you started.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireBean*
> 
> My 5Ghz 2500k and pair of 460's should help! I just hope that my ****ty PSU can hang in there!


A good quality power supply is often overlooked. I recently replaced my crappy no name PS on my wife's computer with this nice Rosewill 80 plus gold Johnny Guru recommended power supply. It isn't modular, but everything else is there and the price is right for an 80 plus gold PS.


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> AS5 is no longer king
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer MX-2 but MX-4 is easier to obtain in the states.


Eeyup it is not no more








Also I kinda like MX-4 but after using it for like 1½year I've come to the conclusion it comes really really expensive on the long run.
What I mean by that is the amount needed of MX-4 compared to say MX-2. You really require a damn large amount of it to cover enough ground on the ihs.
This pretty much sums it up what I think about MX-4
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skinneelabs - Eric (Vapor) Hassett*
> As for MX-4, I thought it was a bit of a disappointment. *It's only marginally better than MX-2 but more expensive, more difficult to work with (requires a very large bead, which isn't said anywhere in the instructions that don't exist), has more of a cure, and has worse performance with great contact.* With some of the better mounting CPU blocks and heatsinks, I'm not sure if people would notice a difference between MX-2 and MX-4. *Is it a better performer than MX-2? In some cases, yeah, but considering it's more expensive (especially when you consider how much you need to use per mount) and harder to use, I have a hard time recommending MX-4 over MX-2. If you're looking for something better than MX-2, look to PK-1.*


Angrybutcher, have you ever tried NT-H1? I liked that paste before I shifted using MX-4, skinneelabs tests show it's one of the best performer in "poor contact" category.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Eeyup it is not no more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I kinda like MX-4 but after using it for like 1½year I've come to the conclusion it comes really really expensive on the long run.
> What I mean by that is the amount needed of MX-4 compared to say MX-2. You really require a damn large amount of it to cover enough ground on the ihs.
> This pretty much sums it up what I think about MX-4.


Plus, you can get a buttload of MX-2 for relatively cheap. That's why i like it.


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Plus, you can get a buttload of MX-2 for relatively cheap. That's why i like it.


I know right








But daayum that is a high price in newegg :/ 33$ sheesh, in Jimm's the 30g tube is 16,90€~22.7$
And the price/gram ratio is damn good. 0.563€/g (0.757$) @Jimms and 1.1$/g @newegg.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> I know right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But daayum that is a high price in newegg :/ 33$ sheesh, in Jimm's the 30g tube is 16,90€~22.7$
> And the price/gram ratio is damn good. 0.563€/g (0.757$) @Jimms and 1.1$/g @newegg.


At least you have it









I always have to ask for some of it if anyone goes or comes from the US. Otherwise, the best i can get is some crappy compound. And Newegg one is the "new" version, i have to buy the STC-01.

Also, isn't Artic in europe? Might be the reason for the cheaper prices.


----------



## DarkRyder

just splice off mine, it can take it. lol


----------



## lagittaja

Oh yeah that might be the reason for the prices. Yeah, Arctic is a company located in Switzerland


----------



## Angrybutcher

65g is even cheaper per gram

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186057


----------



## DarkRyder

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835100007


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835100007


lol way to high on neweggg

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Arctic-Silver-5-AS5-3-5G-Thermal-Paste-3-5-grams-/400247354612?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d3099f4f4


----------



## Angrybutcher

Don't want to jinx us, but looking back, we have not had a <10M day since January 27th


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Don't want to jinx us, but looking back, we have not had a <10M day since January 27th


Everybody is going to have to turn the AC down to extra cold and bump up those overclocks to make 5 billion by the 8th!!


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> lol way to high on neweggg
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Arctic-Silver-5-AS5-3-5G-Thermal-Paste-3-5-grams-/400247354612?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d3099f4f4


you take what i paste too literally. Did tell him to buy it? No. I was showing that one as the preferred TIM to me.


----------



## lagittaja

Oh well, might just as well put my htpc munching on some wu's to help.
What is the ETA to 5bill currently?


----------



## DarkRyder

every little bit helps


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> every little bit helps


That is what I keep telling my girlfriend...


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> every little bit helps


Eeyup, it's not gonna be munching 24/7, going to just set it to run when the computer is unused which basically means it will run during the night.
Moowrap is running now.
How about the ETA?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

5000000000 will be reached in 12.38 days on March 13 2012


----------



## lagittaja

Hmm. Well that ought to change a teeny weeny bit when our non-regulars fire up their machines








I'm gonna go ahead and access my rig through teamviewer, set gpugrid work fetch to paused and continue on Distrrtgen and bump up the clocks a little bit lolol


----------



## Angrybutcher

As it stand right now, we need to average 19.7M points per day to hit our goal by the end of the 8th. If we end up with two massive 30M days, we need 16.8M per day. Seeing what we pulled off last month, it's do-able, IF everyone is on board now and not just the 48 hour BGB.


----------



## GingerJohn

Man that is going to be tough. Think I might see if I can run 24/7 until then, won't make much difference but every little bit and all that.

I have been trying to spread the word, already brought androidd505 over this way


----------



## lagittaja

Yep AB, gonna be hard but do able.
And guys don't tell me that DistrRTgen is down once again?? It couldn't get work as I tried few minutes ago.
My daily output should bump almost 400k or so if Distrrtgen manages to give me wu's god dammit.
Not gonna raise the 470 clocks just yet as my rig still has one gpugrid wu to chew through.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> As it stand right now, we need to average 19.7M points per day to hit our goal by the end of the 8th. If we end up with two massive 30M days, we need 16.8M per day. Seeing what we pulled off last month, it's do-able, IF everyone is on board now and not just the 48 hour BGB.


We probly wont hit the 5bil unless alot of new users start boincing and need everyone 24/7.

Recent average credit RAC (projects accumulated) 16,261,137.29825
Recent average credit RAC (according to BOINCstats) 12,288,567.95733


----------



## Phen1863

Out of curiosity (and an insatiable hunger for points)...What projects would you recommend to maximize PPD with my hardware? Right now I'm only running Milkyway.

P.S. BOINC badges would be awesome...saw someone suggest it in an earlier post


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phen1863*
> 
> Out of curiosity (and an insatiable hunger for points)...What projects would you recommend to maximize PPD with my hardware? Right now I'm only running Milkyway.
> P.S. BOINC badges would be awesome...saw someone suggest it in an earlier post


for your gpu moowrapper will get you the most points not sure about cpu tho.


----------



## jetpak12

Ok, I'm starting to set up various projects on the HPCS servers. Is there a program that I can use to monitor their progress? Can the BOINC manager for Windows monitor projects on other computers, or does it only run them on the local computer its installed on?


----------



## nanoprobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Ok, I'm starting to set up various projects on the HPCS servers. Is there a program that I can use to monitor their progress? Can the BOINC manager for Windows monitor projects on other computers, or does it only run them on the local computer its installed on?


Boinc Tasks


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nanoprobe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Ok, I'm starting to set up various projects on the HPCS servers. Is there a program that I can use to monitor their progress? Can the BOINC manager for Windows monitor projects on other computers, or does it only run them on the local computer its installed on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boinc Tasks
Click to expand...

That program looks awesome, thanks!


----------



## rasa123

Hey all, just started BOINC back up a few days ago for OCN and noticed this thread. I'm definitely in!







I'm only getting about 12k-14k credits a day, but that's because I only have access to my laptop and not my main rig (not practical for training right now). I'm going to leave it on as long as possible and let it crunch away!


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> As it stand right now, we need to average 19.7M points per day to hit our goal by the end of the 8th. If we end up with two massive 30M days, we need 16.8M per day. Seeing what we pulled off last month, it's do-able, IF everyone is on board now and not just the 48 hour BGB.


i'm running over a mil a day and will be running 24/7 until the BGB ends


----------



## Bal3Wolf

we need everyone we can to start boincing now dont wait till the bgb if we are going to break 5bil by then. Im going to be boincing but my points will probly drop to much heat in my room with our current weather.


----------



## DarkRyder

good man. I'm running over a million a day, and I will continue till my cards catch fire.


----------



## Starbomba

I always start my BGB's earlier than stated. Might not be able to do 24/7 before sunday, but i'll do what i can.


----------



## goodtobeking

I am back into the mix boys. My home ISP is non existent right now. So I finally figured out how to tether my Casio Commando and use my unlimited Verizon plan. Good news is, I can now DL at 15-20Kbs on an somewhat consistent basis(when its not raining). Only thing that sucks is that whenever I leave, I have to take my phone. Which takes away the internet. That and it likes to reboot the tether every ~25Mb

Wish DistRgen was running for the made points now that I dont have to worry about usage for the time being. Currently running Moo wrapper and CP/Neurona/Cosmology. Going to switch CPU over to QMC for some more points, Wont be much but it will help.

Since they nerfed PG, what would produce the most PPD for my 460?? Other than DistRgen, since it is down.


----------



## FireBean

where do I go to check my PPD? This seems a lot more difficult than [email protected] I'm a sucker for a good GUI!


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireBean*
> 
> where do I go to check my PPD? This seems a lot more difficult than [email protected] I'm a sucker for a good GUI!


http://boincstats.com/stats/boinc_team_graph.php?pr=bo&teamcpid=49e641a5ff29a9d2973868be841e9182

A good place to start. From here you can click on the number of members and get the individual stats and then once you find your name drill down and see your PPD and contributions to each project.


----------



## lagittaja

Looks like the 5670 is pushing along nicely, if I would run it 24/7 it would give almost 70k ppd on moo


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> I am back into the mix boys. My home ISP is non existent right now. So I finally figured out how to tether my Casio Commando and use my unlimited Verizon plan. Good news is, I can now DL at 15-20Kbs on an somewhat consistent basis(when its not raining). Only thing that sucks is that whenever I leave, I have to take my phone. Which takes away the internet. That and it likes to reboot the tether every ~25Mb
> Wish DistRgen was running for the made points now that I dont have to worry about usage for the time being. Currently running Moo wrapper and CP/Neurona/Cosmology. Going to switch CPU over to QMC for some more points, Wont be much but it will help.
> Since they nerfed PG, what would produce the most PPD for my 460?? Other than DistRgen, since it is down.


PG is still #2 for Cuda cards.


----------



## Jayce1971

Good gravy!!! 63 people signed up for BGB16!!! Better get my dirt wu's commin' now!


----------



## DarkRyder

How about this guys... if we hit 5 billion credits before the BGB 16, i'll give some serious hardware away. I'm talking a dual opeteron server board w/ 2gb ram and 2x opteron cpus, as well as an Asus A8N-SLI deluxe w/ Amd 3800+ and 2gb ddr. Only if we get 5 billion, thats the stipulation.


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> How about this guys... if we hit 5 billion credits before the BGB 16, i'll give some serious hardware away. I'm talking a dual opeteron server board w/ 2gb ram and 2x opteron cpus, as well as an Asus A8N-SLI deluxe w/ Amd 3800+ and 2gb ddr. Only if we get 5 billion, thats the stipulation.


I'm down! do I have to accept prizes though? I declined them this round and donated. If I have to accept prizes I don't want my lanyard from the last BGB lol

dual opeteron server board w/ 2gb ram and 2x opteron cpus would be sex on my desk.


----------



## lagittaja

Yeah, how does that go anyway? I won in BGB15 but in the end declined.
Lanyard would be nice since I don't have any good lanyard at the moment lol. I would buy one but not going to pay 37,50$ shipping for a 6$ item....................................
Ducky would be epic but in the end I don't need that good kb since I prefer having a cheap kb so if I smash it with my fist while playing BF3 drunk I won't feel bad next morning when I have to buy a new keyboard hahah.


----------



## Biorganic

I am thinking of joining and I have a few questions.

1 What project should I work on to get us points?
2 What project would be reasonable for my computer?
Edit 3 What would run on my GPU only?
Thanks guys!


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> I am thinking of joining and I have a few questions.
> 1 What project should I work on to get us points?
> 2 What project would be reasonable for my computer?
> Edit 3 What would run on my GPU only?
> Thanks guys!


1.) any project you like really. we have a few new ones that we could use help in, but it ultimately ends up on where you want to go.
2.) you have good enough specs to run really any project you choose.
3.) 4870..... collatz conjecture, [email protected], moowrapper.... one of those would run nice on that card.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> How about this guys... if we hit 5 billion credits before the BGB 16, i'll give some serious hardware away. I'm talking a dual opeteron server board w/ 2gb ram and 2x opteron cpus, as well as an Asus A8N-SLI deluxe w/ Amd 3800+ and 2gb ddr. Only if we get 5 billion, thats the stipulation.


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> 1.) any project you like really. we have a few new ones that we could use help in, but it ultimately ends up on where you want to go.
> 2.) you have good enough specs to run really any project you choose.
> 3.) 4870..... collatz conjecture, [email protected], moowrapper.... one of those would run nice on that card.


Ok, I couldnt find moowrapper and The milkyway one isnt engaging my gpu, only my cpu.

Also when I join this on OCN i don't know what to put as my BOINC username.


----------



## DarkRyder

whatever username you want. same as your OCN name is always nice. attach to project http://moowrap.net

try that.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> How about this guys... if we hit 5 billion credits before the BGB 16, i'll give some serious hardware away.


5 days, 175M points. No problem, I'll have it done by breakfast


----------



## lagittaja

Shouldn't be a problem if everyone signed would start crunching immediately.


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> whatever username you want. same as your OCN name is always nice. attach to project http://moowrap.net
> try that.


+ rep for the help

Thanks, and I am officially IN!!!























Edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Shouldn't be a problem if everyone signed would start crunching immediately.


I already started


----------



## GingerJohn

To beat 50B points _before_ the BGB we would have to do 5 days in a row that were 50% better than our current best day...

I think your gear is safe Ryder.

Damn.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> + rep for the help
> Thanks, and I am officially IN!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> I already started


congrats man, glad to have ya.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> + rep for the help
> Thanks, and I am officially IN!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> I already started


Welcome aboard!


----------



## Phen1863

Is there a way to keep track of my credits earned in real time, or as close to real time as possible, throughout all the projects I run as a combined number? I suppose I could just add them all up, but seeing one sum is more satisfying!


----------



## Iislsdum

I'm signed up. My 460s started throwing errors on GPUGrid WUs at stock settings, so I think they're going to have to sit this one out; Also, my brother blew up my PSU (which was in his computer), so I had to give him the one that was powering Cap'n Crunch. Just after I thought I'd found the cause and solution to a problem I was having with that computer, too. Ah, well, I'll do what I can! Good luck, all!


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phen1863*
> 
> Is there a way to keep track of my credits earned in real time, or as close to real time as possible, throughout all the projects I run as a combined number? I suppose I could just add them all up, but seeing one sum is more satisfying!


boincstats keeps up with your total and it also keeps up with how many points it has added since the last update, which is as close to real time as you can get with Boinc. I think Boinc stats updates every 3 or 4 hours.

my stats look like this
Current Credit (based on incremental update) 258,485,715.47
Comprising 258,139,471.12 from the daily update
+ 346,244.35 since then

The daily update goes at 10:00 a.m. CST, so the 346,244.35 is since then.
Here is the link to overclock.net stats. If you just started, it might take until the next daily update for your stats to show up in overclock.net.


----------



## Phen1863

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> boincstats keeps up with your total and it also keeps up with how many points it has added since the last update, which is as close to real time as you can get with Boinc. I think Boinc stats updates every 3 or 4 hours.
> my stats look like this
> Current Credit (based on incremental update) 258,485,715.47
> Comprising 258,139,471.12 from the daily update
> + 346,244.35 since then
> The daily update goes at 10:00 a.m. CST, so the 346,244.35 is since then.
> Here is the link to overclock.net stats. If you just started, it might take until the next daily update for your stats to show up in overclock.net.


Thanks a lot! Very helpful answer... + rep !

Edit: I find our avatars to be funny when looked at one after the other...There can be peace!


----------



## Hydrored

If i raise the cpu's for moowrapper from .10 to say .30 will that help speed them up? anyone try it?


----------



## Tex1954

What speeds are you getting with moo? The hd6990 box is averaging between 20-32 minutes per task right now at 900MHz...


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> What speeds are you getting with moo? The hd6990 box is averaging between 20-32 minutes per task right now at 900MHz...


18-30 mins
For some reason I get a big WU, 53 mins to complete.
WARP SPEED ENGAGE!


----------



## Tex1954

Well, that sounds about normal then... I wouldn't worry about a thing... I've received long and short WU's... they simply aren't very evenly distributed...

Mine are now 20-32 minutes...


----------



## Angrybutcher

Damn rainbow tables! Don't they know we're trying to hit 5B points


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Damn rainbow tables! Don't they know we're trying to hit 5B points


I was thinking the EXACT same thing all day today. I ran it on my little GT430 for the first time and got 90k points in a little over 24 hours or so. I liked those results.


----------



## gamer11200

Over 70 members signed up so far. Can we break the 100 mark for signups?


----------



## Tex1954

Gunna be a BIG chart... LOL!


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Over 70 members signed up so far. Can we break the 100 mark for signups?


bout time


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Damn rainbow tables! Don't they know we're trying to hit 5B points


Maybe I am a bit dense but what are rainbow tables? I am new to this so dont judge/laugh too hard

Also what programs will net the most points for my rig?

In the BOINC program it lists ~15K "work done" from moowrap and milkyway for today so far. Are these the same as credits?


----------



## Tex1954

It's used to decode or guess at passwords and stuff....


----------



## Jayce1971

My nomination for the "official" BGB 16 theme song!









http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=q_jUkhEd8co


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> It's used to decode or guess at passwords and stuff....


OK so moowrapper is a Rainbow table. Got it

So the "work done" directly transfers to credits?

Edit: my *150th* post! Wut Wut


----------



## Jayce1971

Nope. Moo!wrapper is it's own project. DistRTgen or "Dirt" is a bunch of hashes designed to test security systems, and crack codes. They have alot of info at their sight.

http://boinc.freerainbowtables.com/distrrtgen/


----------



## Biorganic

So then would dirt be a better project for my sytem? more credits per hour ? or should I stick with moo?


----------



## Jayce1971

I believe that Moo! generates the most points for AMD/ATI gpu's. DistRTgen generates top points for GeForce gpu's. I'd stick with Moo!
You can refer to this spreadsheet for project specific points:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1065650/google-spreadsheet-boinc-cpu-gpu-wu-times-points


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayce1971*
> 
> I believe that Moo! generates the most points for AMD/ATI gpu's. DistRTgen generates top points for GeForce gpu's. I'd stick with Moo!


+
Thanks for the help!


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> 5000000000 will be reached in 12.38 days on March 13 2012


gaining ground!
*Target will be reached in 11.77 days on March 12 2012*


----------



## DarkRyder

where you getting your numbers?


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> where you getting your numbers?


http://boincstats.com/stats/boinc_team_graph.php?pr=bo&id=1518783


----------



## mkclan

Hi! I am new in BOINIC. How much credit I can get with 960t 4.2 ghz? What is best project to me?
Sorry my english


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mkclan*
> 
> Hi! I am new in BOINIC. How much credit I can get with 960t 4.2 ghz? What is best project to me?
> Sorry my english


running your cpu only? what do you have for a video card?


----------



## mkclan

Belive me, gpu is crapy








4250
I finishing my gpu in foldatron


----------



## Hydrored

prime grid cpu only gives good points. I would run moowrapper! on the gpu/cpu


----------



## lagittaja

Anyone getting work from dirt yet?

Sent from my Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## overpower

can someone explain what is that event? i go for signup but it asks for boinc username...how i create boinc username?
and for what is the question about prize entry? what i should choose?
and how much credits can i get from 1090t @3,8,asus cuii 6950 2 gb 919 1322


----------



## Tex1954

Well, seems you are new to BOINC.

You can start here...

http://www.overclock.net/t/733459/boinc-essentials-thread-check-this-out-if-you-are-new-to-boinc

BOINC is a distributed computing manager with many many different projects to choose from.

For points, you can have a look at our Google Spreadsheet. In general, GPU computing offers tons of points above CPU computing...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1065650/google-spreadsheet-boinc-cpu-gpu-wu-times-points

You have to sign up with each individual project and select a team... our team is best.

Then, you enter the contest and try to make the 50K minimum points so you can be included in the prize drawing... or as many points as you can! The more points you make, the better for the team!

BGB is an event to bring in the maximum points and new team members over a 48 hour period... and it benefits the projects like finding cures for cancer and such...


----------



## overpower

but what i write at the boinc username? any username i want?


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overpower*
> 
> but what i write at the boinc username? any username i want?


most people use the same name as their OCN user name


----------



## overpower

ahhh ok i sign up. so in 5 days,where i should go to collect credits? i will have to go to a website?


----------



## Hydrored

they collect automatically
http://boincstats.com/ - go there to see your stats it takes a couple days to show up for the first time


----------



## Tex1954

You have to read the links above... You must install BOINC, the attach to projects and let them run...

After you are setup and running, it takes a couple/three days for your points to show up...

Typically, we use BOINC Stats at http://boincstats.com to see how we are doing...

For example...

http://boincstats.com/search/all_projects.php?cpid=8967d74ee77112f616ff2d483c31de84&type=inteam


----------



## FireBean

Don't forget to set everything up in BAM! as well. I've just figured that one out. I currently got my rig going at 100% 24/7. I'm going to setup the HTPC to get going as well, bit it's only a PentiumD @ 2.6ghz


----------



## Phen1863

Looks like there is at least one double listing on the sign up sheet. Trumpet-205 I think.


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Anyone getting work from dirt yet?
> Sent from my Desire using Tapatalk


Got a bunch of them yesterday and a bunch today but only on one rig, and it's the slower one


----------



## Angrybutcher

One of these days, I need to figure out how to prioritize work. Until now, I've just been manually stopping/starting applications.


----------



## wanako

I'm so in! I want that 448!

I'm gonna get Onyx and Big Noodle to work like bosses on this.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> One of these days, I need to figure out how to prioritize work. Until now, I've just been manually stopping/starting applications.


raise resource share will try to force it to prefer the project with most share does not always work perfect but it helps.


----------



## Jayce1971

You can also set a high priority project to, say, 200 under system resources.


----------



## RussianJ

Signed up, [email protected] normally, but here to lend a hand.


----------



## GingerJohn

That makes 80 people now (taking Trumpet_205's second entry out). I'm happy to be part of such a momentus occasion.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> Signed up, [email protected] normally, but here to lend a hand.


thanks man, glad to have ya. Maybe you'll decide to stay.


----------



## Tex1954

Yeah!!! 5 Bil or bust!


----------



## ocman

I'm in for this contest/target/milestone... and I have started to run BOINC since Feb. 29, 2012 night time before bed... I tried to set it to run only during night time...

5 Bil... sounds a little out of line... is that number even achievable in such a short time? wait... is this a 3 day contest here???


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> I'm in for this contest/target/milestone... and I have started to run BOINC since Feb. 29, 2012 night time before bed... I tried to set it to run only during night time...
> 
> 5 Bil... sounds a little out of line... is that number even achievable in such a short time? wait... is this a 3 day contest here???


Yes, ideally the BGB it's a 48-hour race to get the most amount of points and warm up your home, but it is not a _requirement_ to run for the 48 hours. You can do more if you wish


----------



## ocman

*@ Starbomba* Great! Thanks for the reply! Got it! I was checking out the Q&A in the 1st page after my last post.


----------



## DarkRyder

i've been running for years straight lol


----------



## lagittaja

Screw you dirt for not working








I'll run some Primegrid instead HAH! Anyone done those Genefer World Record wu's?
Just accessed my rig through teamviewer and saw that the last gpugrid task finally finished so I went ahead and fiddled around in primegrid preferences and saw the "world record" text and my eyes glistened lolol.
Now I got primegrid getting new tasks and 2 wu's downloaded instantly and looked at estimated completion time -> 84hours huh








Raised my 470 to 850core and damn you GFN wu if you decide to crap out at 99.9%









Bounced around in primegrid website for half an hour and looked at like a hundred different computers and their tasks and literally saw zero hosts with completed genefers. are people really that lazy or just not interested in wu's that take 3½days to complete on a *GPU*
















E: Oh just realized that 4days 20hours till BGB starts. Hmmm. Maybe I'll pause the internet usage before that long wu gets reported. wonder how many points thats gonna give me


----------



## DarkRyder

Genefer World Record wu's? what is that ?


----------



## overpower

because i don't know very well english,this is why i do all that quaestions :/
1) where i can see the stats of overclock.net team?
2)ok i choose one project and i dl the programm. i have to run it in 5 days,as the 1st post says?
3)what is the best project to choose? i haven't understood all of them :/


----------



## overpower

also when i go to project list it says that "Removing a project from BAM! will leave the project unmanaged on hosts that are attached to it!"
i did enter about 6 hours ago at the projects list,but now it shows that message


----------



## DarkRyder

no idea man, i dont use bam; never got it working right with my account.


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> Genefer World Record wu's? what is that ?


*Gene*ralized *Fer*mat Prime Search
http://www.primegrid.com/forum_thread.php?id=3980&nowrap=true

E: LMAO! Just did some calculations and by the current flow of things, one of those long wu's is going to take a little over 96hours to complete








Irl I'm gonna say a very bad word if the wu fails when nearly done.


----------



## DarkRyder

98%..... blue screen lol


----------



## overpower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overpower*
> 
> also when i go to project list it says that "Removing a project from BAM! will leave the project unmanaged on hosts that are attached to it!"
> i did enter about 6 hours ago at the projects list,but now it shows that message


i was going at the wrong tab...the correct is that "Sign-up for projects"


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overpower*
> 
> because i don't know very well english,this is why i do all that quaestions :/
> 1) where i can see the stats of overclock.net team?
> 2)ok i choose one project and i dl the programm. i have to run it in 5 days,as the 1st post says?
> 3)what is the best project to choose? i haven't understood all of them :/


http://boincstats.com/stats/team_graph.php?pr=moowrapper&id=1025


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> 98%..... blue screen lol


Hahah don't jinx it
















From Finland with Desire running MildWild CM-3.4


----------



## Hydrored

Best five days
Date Credit
2012-02-09 23,961,638
2012-02-08 19,097,703
*2012-03-01 18,163,001*
2012-02-14 18,121,278
2011-12-07 18,031,619

Great job everyone! Keep up the good work


----------



## Biorganic

70K points in Moo! since joining yesterday.









Once I upgrade this VGA (april or May) i should have much better numbers.

long way to 5 billion.


----------



## jetpak12

So my points are starting to get linked into my BOINCstats account, but when I search for my username, it shows two, one for each project I'm running. Is this supposed to happen?


----------



## GingerJohn

Nice one.

GPUs pump out a hell of a lot of credits; my single 5850 puts out over 3 times the points of all 28 of my CPU threads combined.

I'm actually considering buying another cheapo GPU to boost my numbers a bit...


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> So my points are starting to get linked into my BOINCstats account, but when I search for my username, it shows two, one for each project I'm running. Is this supposed to happen?


no sir, I have no idea how to fix it. I have the same issue with another project so I don't run it anymore. One of the pro's may know


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Yes, ideally the BGB it's a 48-hour race to get the most amount of points and warm up your home, but it is not a _requirement_ to run for the 48 hours. You can do more if you wish


Ay Dios mio!

Paisano, I don't know how you're running your rig without over-heating. It's hot as all hell over there right now, and you're gonna be warming it up even more?


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> So my points are starting to get linked into my BOINCstats account, but when I search for my username, it shows two, one for each project I'm running. Is this supposed to happen?


How long did it take to post to BOINC stats? I searched my user name and it still does not find me


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> So my points are starting to get linked into my BOINCstats account, but when I search for my username, it shows two, one for each project I'm running. Is this supposed to happen?


This can happen if you use different emails for each project, or if you have them installed in different computers. Even if a computer does not crunch a certain project it's good to still add that project into the list of all your computers.

Sometimes BOINCstats gets a bit crazy as well, it's normal.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Ay Dios mio!
> Paisano, I don't know how you're running your rig without over-heating. It's hot as all hell over there right now, and you're gonna be warming it up even more?


Sauna anyone?









Heh, i can manage with tons of fans, a good possitive pressure case, fan filters, strict cleaning routine, and standing quite a bit of noise. Plus, i don't mind having my CPU @ 75c and GPU's @ 80-90c.


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> So my points are starting to get linked into my BOINCstats account, but when I search for my username, it shows two, one for each project I'm running. Is this supposed to happen?
> 
> 
> 
> How long did it take to post to BOINC stats? I searched my user name and it still does not find me
Click to expand...

up to 48 hours


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> How long did it take to post to BOINC stats? I searched my user name and it still does not find me


Never fear, you are up there:

http://boincstats.com/search/all_projects.php?cpid=bd9fa9d0cd484f72c2de8dacb10895dd


----------



## granno21

jetpak12, Make sure that your information for [email protected] and sudoku are the same (same email, same country, same user name)


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> How long did it take to post to BOINC stats? I searched my user name and it still does not find me


It took somewhere between 24-48 hours for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> This can happen if you use different emails for each project, or if you have them installed in different computers. Even if a computer does not crunch a certain project it's good to still add that project into the list of all your computers.
> 
> Sometimes BOINCstats gets a bit crazy as well, it's normal.


I used the same email and password in all cases, but I'm thinking I did things a little out of order.

First, I signed up for one project directly on that project's webpage, then set an HPCS server to work on it. Then, I signed up for BOINCstats, and set the laptop I'm currently on to run in the same project. I used the "find existing account" rather than create a new one, and it seemed to find it okay.

Next, I signed up for a second, different project through BOINCstats webpage, rather than the project's webpage for a second HPCS server. Its my understanding that once you have a BOINCstats account, you need to sign up for new projects through their webpage?

All three computers show up when I click on the "Host List" under my profile, but only one of them has any stats. It is the one I set up first, so perhaps BOINCstats is still settling down...

EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *granno21*
> 
> jetpak12, Make sure that your information for [email protected] and sudoku are the same (same email, same country, same user name)


Yep, same username, password, location and zip code.


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Never fear, you are up there:
> http://boincstats.com/search/all_projects.php?cpid=bd9fa9d0cd484f72c2de8dacb10895dd


Thats crazy, I literally just checked and it wasnt there. Damn interwebzz

Thanks!

This is kinda addicting... I think you guys may have snagged a long term member.


----------



## DarkRyder

make sure your email address is exactly the same and the username is exactly the same. DarkRyder and darkryder would show up as 2 different users in boinc stats. you need to make them all the same.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Thats crazy, I literally just checked and it wasnt there. Damn interwebzz
> Thanks!


No problem. BOINCstats gets a little screwwy at times.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Thats crazy, I literally just checked and it wasnt there. Damn interwebzz
> Thanks!
> This is kinda addicting... I think you guys may have snagged a long term member.


sure hope so!


----------



## granno21

I hope that the addicting nature of Boinc leads to many of this month's BGB participants to stick with it and continue to crunch for their chosen cause long after the event ends


----------



## GingerJohn

Yep, I think I am close to wearing out my "F5" key and BGB hasn't even started yet.


----------



## Hydrored

RNA World crushes my CPU compared to Milkyway


----------



## DarkRyder

i crush all the workunits. my 2600k begs for more.


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> i crush all the workunits. my 2600k begs for more.


rna runs at 65C and milky runs at 55C @ 4.7 GHZ


----------



## DarkRyder

hmm. see i stay under 60c on air, so i dunno.


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> hmm. see i stay under 60c on air, so i dunno.


have the ac running?


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> rna runs at 65C and milky runs at 55C @ 4.7 GHZ


I bet Cosmology is even hotter. It gets my rig hotter than anything else.

Bad news though. It seems Verizon will slow down my phone's speeds when I use it to tether after a while. So its back to stop and go internet


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> have the ac running?


all the windows are open


----------



## DigitalSavior

Signed up, Mass Effect 3 shouldn't take up too much time







Said no on the prizes, good luck to all who are in the running







Good luck to 5,000,000,000


----------



## overpower

guys where i can see my stats? i search for myself (top left) but it shows one guy from spain (???) i am from greece.


----------



## Biorganic

Digital Savior makes 85 members signed up for BGB 16. We may actually get 100 or more.


----------



## Tex1954

Getting there... going to be a heck of a graph too... LOL! I'll have to post it on Imgur and link to it cuz of the size to make it readable...


----------



## Bal3Wolf

yea alot of members lol my points are going to be down till it gets colder again so hot in my room i couldnt even sleep.


----------



## DarkRyder

good luck with that man.


----------



## FireBean

I have a problem with my setup. When the screen saver kicks on, my CPU stay active, but my GPU's go cold until I bring the computer out of the screen saver. What gives?


----------



## allikat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireBean*
> 
> I have a problem with my setup. When the screen saver kicks on, my CPU stay active, but my GPU's go cold until I bring the computer out of the screen saver. What gives?


I'm having similar troubles, my 560ti-448 are staying cold.. need to fix it before BGB, because it's Prime on the GPU that pushes me up to the prize levels... I know the 295 drivers are troublesome, but I'm running 285.66...


----------



## DarkRyder

turn off any powersaving features and screensaver.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Well sence my cards make my room so hot i been testing some lower clocks i found that my with my 5970 stock is 725 1.06 volts and i can run 800 1.06 cuts way down on heat. And what really surpised me was my 5870 stock is 850 1.125 and i can run 800mhz on 1.0 right now the cards arent even getting to 40c 39-38-38 full load on moowrapper.


----------



## lagittaja

Or you can put max clocks but use tthrottle to control temperature? http://www.overclock.net/t/1166100/does-boinc-projects-reduce-cpu-gpu-life-cycles/0_20#post_16607642


----------



## Biorganic

This brings up an interesting question, how much does a slight OC influence the results of these tests?

My gpu has been hovering in the low-mid 60's for over 24 hours, and my CPU is from 48-50 C. Should I just run both at stock or leave them OCd?


----------



## lagittaja

It depends on the project. For example, gpu projects as gpugrid and [email protected] are very sensitive to oc's and I can only run my [email protected] but distrrtgen and primegrid can run on [email protected] very nice.
Experiment what works best for you.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> This brings up an interesting question, how much does a slight OC influence the results of these tests?
> My gpu has been hovering in the low-mid 60's for over 24 hours, and my CPU is from 48-50 C. Should I just run both at stock or leave them OCd?
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on the project. For example, gpu projects as gpugrid and [email protected] are very sensitive to oc's and I can only run my [email protected] but distrrtgen and primegrid can run on [email protected] very nice.
> Experiment what works best for you.
Click to expand...

Agreed. PG can make my 450's sweat up to 930 MHz @ 1.50v (i do underclock the VRAM), but SETI can barely pass with 900 MHz @ 1.50v


----------



## Biorganic

Ok, I guess ill play with it a little... Sounds bad outta context, oops









Just for reference I am using Moo!, Docking, and POEM. Also POEM will not do anything at the moment, anyone know whats up with this?


----------



## Tex1954

I've tried a ton of overclocks on 460's & 560's & HD6990 and discovered once you get near the limit, the heat generation goes way up! Same for CPU's... there comes a time when OC's speed vs. power isn't worth it.

I've used several video and crunching benchmarks to test the GPU's for stability and ended up with safe maximums without frying the parts.

Try to keep all parts below 80C as much as possible for 24/7 crunching because above that the chips can start to slowly degenerate over time.

And pushing the clocks to max doesn't mean they will be stable or work over time...


----------



## Jayce1971

I've found personally that when the gpu clocks exceed 1000, the wattage requirements skyrocket, and the small gains in points just aren't worth it. Also, I get computation errors when I go above 1010 for any period of time..... limittations of air cooling, I guess. Better to have a good and stable oc for consistant points, than to set a record and have a bunch of error wu's.


----------



## Tex1954

Yes... my overclocks were done over a long period of time... I ended up with 953MHz on the 560 Ti SC boards and 794MHz on the Asus 460's... all are water cooled...

I started higher and over time with errors, dropped clocks 3-8MHz until there were no more errors... Collatz seemed the most sensitive... Anyways, when I got a stable max overclock, I then dropped them another 10MHz or so...

Been fine for about a year now... still running strong.


----------



## b3machi7ke

my 460s have been running @ 860 for about the past year now on air cooling, I think the hottest one hits around 62-65C or so, but that's only the bottom one where the soundcard used to block it from getting any air. Removed the soundcard and down the temps dropped, so on-board audio for me







I pushed my 460s to 900 for awhile and I could game with them with no issues, but BOINC didn't like it so I keep 'em at 860


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Target will be reached in 9.14 days on March 11 2012


Loosk like we have dragged it back by another day, still a lot of work to go.

FWIW I'm running 24 hours from now until the end of BGB, every little helps plus this will buffer my "pending" Collatz tasks nicely.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Loosk like we have dragged it back by another day, still a lot of work to go.


Now if Deegon would quit hogging the rainbow tables









[edit]....and Tex...and Jayce


----------



## GingerJohn

I'm not using them...

I'm just hoping that the Milkyway servers don't go down. They have been pretty reliable lately but Murphy's law and all that...

Oh, and:
Quote:


> Best five days
> Date Credit
> 2012-02-09 23,961,638
> 2012-02-08 19,097,703
> *2012-03-02 19,071,489
> 2012-03-01 18,163,001*
> 2012-02-14 18,121,278


Last two days in the top 5. I wonder if we can get 5 consecutive days up there...


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Loosk like we have dragged it back by another day, still a lot of work to go.
> 
> 
> 
> Now if Deegon would quit hogging the rainbow tables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [edit]....and Tex...and Jayce
Click to expand...

lol

Thanks for all the input on the overclocking side.

I am going to just run a light OC on my GPU and leave my CPU at 3.7 since it is at stock volts and doesn't ever break 50C.

I am also running 24/7 until BGB, so far ~140K..... So sad









as DarkRyder smirks to himself..... and exhales 140K as if it were CO2...









I cant wait to upgrade this Old 4870!


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Now if Deegon would quit hogging the rainbow tables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [edit]....and Tex...and Jayce


ohhh deegon is one of those rainbow guys??


----------



## wanako

Now, I'm still new at BOINCing and setting up this program, but I'm running [email protected] on both of my rigs below, Onyx and Big Noodle. Any suggestions on what I can do to help optimize the client to get as many points as possible? Would it even be possible for me to break the 75,000 point mark with my puny hardware? Thanks.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Would it even be possible for me to break the 75,000 point mark with my puny hardware? Thanks.


Puny? Since when was a i7 920 and a 2600k / 560 Ti puny?

You can easily break 75k over 2 days if you start using your GPU. Try running DistrRTgen, PrimeGrid, Collatz or Milkyway on your GPU.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Now, I'm still new at BOINCing and setting up this program, but I'm running [email protected] on both of my rigs below, Onyx and Big Noodle. Any suggestions on what I can do to help optimize the client to get as many points as possible? Would it even be possible for me to break the 75,000 point mark with my puny hardware? Thanks.


Looks like the 560 Ti will do low 40k on milky way. The GPU is going to be your big point producer. The biggest thing is for your GPU to be stable. I overclock conservatively and try to keep my GPU temps in a good stable range.. You can run afterburner and see what kind of load you have on the GPU and what the GPU temps are.. If the work units are running, the temps are stable, and the GPU is loaded at or around 99% then you are doing great.

Check out Tex1954's GPU charts to get an idea of what points you get for different GPU projects.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1065650/google-spreadsheet-boinc-cpu-gpu-wu-times-points


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Now, I'm still new at BOINCing and setting up this program, but I'm running [email protected] on both of my rigs below, Onyx and Big Noodle. Any suggestions on what I can do to help optimize the client to get as many points as possible? Would it even be possible for me to break the 75,000 point mark with my puny hardware? Thanks.


In descending order, DistrRTgen, PrimeGrid (PPS), Collatz and Milkyway are the "best" point producers for Cuda cards. It really depends on what you want to run. DistrRTgen's work can be sporadic, but produces great points. PrimeGrid really taxes a system and still produces decent numbers. Collatz has a random, sometimes substantial delay in credit for your work, but does give decent numbers. Milkyway is pretty low on the point scale for Cuda cards, though it is a great project.

Feel free to continue on Milkyway if you want that project, but if you want better numbers, you'd be better off with PrimeGrid PPS


----------



## lagittaja

So it looks like dirt is still down. Grrh.
I put both of my cpus pumping PPS LLR's and my 470 doing PPS Sieve since it couldn't get any cuda pps llr beta.
Or do I need to request access to the beta?

From Finland with Desire running MildWild CM-3.4


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Puny? Since when was a i7 920 and a 2600k / 560 Ti puny?
> You can easily break 75k if you start using your GPU. Try running PrimeGrid, Collatz, Milkyway or Moo! on your GPU.


Sorry. I see how my shot at humility came out as a bit arrogant. Wasn't my intention. It's the first time I've been really up-to-date on hardware so I'm still under the mentality that I'm still running on my old T2400.







That and I keep thinking those point goals are for people with farms or something.







Oh, It's a 2500K BTW. I couldn't afford a 2600K.









Now that I've actually started running Milkyway on CPU and GPU, my 560 started burning through WUs like a freakin' madman. damn!







I'm gonna do what you said. I'll run Milkyway on CPU and PrimeGrid on GPU. I found another guide, I think by DarkRyder, that shows how to enable only the GPU for a project.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> Looks like the 560 Ti will do low 40k on milky way. The GPU is going to be your big point producer. The biggest thing is for your GPU to be stable. I overclock conservatively and try to keep my GPU temps in a good stable range.. You can run afterburner and see what kind of load you have on the GPU and what the GPU temps are.. If the work units are running, the temps are stable, and the GPU is loaded at or around 99% then you are doing great.
> Check out Tex1954's GPU charts to get an idea of what points you get for different GPU projects.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1065650/google-spreadsheet-boinc-cpu-gpu-wu-times-points


Yeah, I was running for a while now and noticed that there were a lot of computation errors from GPU WUs running it core [email protected] using 295.73 drivers, even though it was perfectly stable with [email protected] 24/7 and all games. So I went down to my previous stable Afterburner profile I had of core [email protected] Haven't seen one error since. GPU usage is at 99%, and averaging 66C.

+REP to both of you for your help.









One thing I've noticed on my 2500K though, I haven't seen it on the 920, is that sometimes all 4 cores will team up and annihilate a Milkyway WU in about 30 seconds. After that they go their separate ways and each core takes care of an individual WU, but then it takes like an hour per WU. Is this something that's automatically determined by the BOINC Manager or some other settings or do we have control over this? I think it may be more efficient for all cores to take out one WU at a time than spreading the load. Input?


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Now, I'm still new at BOINCing and setting up this program, but I'm running [email protected] on both of my rigs below, Onyx and Big Noodle. Any suggestions on what I can do to help optimize the client to get as many points as possible? Would it even be possible for me to break the 75,000 point mark with my puny hardware? Thanks.


Have you looked at the spreadsheet yet?










http://www.overclock.net/t/1065650/google-spreadsheet-boinc-cpu-gpu-wu-times-points#post_14211718


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Have you looked at the spreadsheet yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1065650/google-spreadsheet-boinc-cpu-gpu-wu-times-points#post_14211718


Yes, I did actually. Thanks.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> One thing I've noticed on my 2500K though, I haven't seen it on the 920, is that sometimes all 4 cores will team up and annihilate a Milkyway WU in about 30 seconds. After that they go their separate ways and each core takes care of an individual WU, but then it takes like an hour per WU. Is this something that's automatically determined by the BOINC Manager or some other settings or do we have control over this? I think it may be more efficient for all cores to take out one WU at a time than spreading the load. Input?


Milkyway has some multi-threaded units ([email protected] N-Body Simulation) which will use up all CPU cores it can grab, and are worked very quickly. You can set the preferences to only do that work, however your queue will not be full with those, and will also prevent your GPU from getting work. The GPU piece won't be an issue if you switch to PrimeGrid though.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Milkyway has some multi-threaded units ([email protected] N-Body Simulation) which will use up all CPU cores it can grab, and are worked very quickly. You can set the preferences to only do that work, however your queue will not be full with those, and will also prevent your GPU from getting work. The GPU piece won't be an issue if you switch to PrimeGrid though.


Got it. I'll leave it as is then. Looks like PrimeGrid ran out of work for only GPUs, at least I got a notice that said that. hmmm.


----------



## karnige

What would be the best settings and projects for me to join? I have set up BOINC and have the milkyway project up. CHeck out my sig and tell me what you recommend for preferences and stuff







NOOB TO BOINC


----------



## DarkRyder

for points. DistrRTgen, primegrid, or gpugrid.net. in that order from highest to lowest.


----------



## karnige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> for points. DistrRTgen, primegrid, or gpugrid.net. in that order from highest to lowest.


alright thankyou


----------



## DarkRyder

np man, its what i'm here for.


----------



## karnige

Also how do my points get tracked on here?


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karnige*
> 
> Also how do my points get tracked on here?


Just make sure that you have joined the Overclock.net team for each project. After that, you can track your points on boincstats.com


----------



## DarkRyder

just make sure on each project that your join team "overclock.net".
http://boincstats.com/stats/boinc_user_stats.php?pr=bo&st=0&to=100&teamid=49e641a5ff29a9d2973868be841e9182
link to the list of the team members.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karnige*
> 
> Also how do my points get tracked on here?


boincstats.
http://boincstats.com/stats/boinc_team_graph.php?pr=bo&teamcpid=49e641a5ff29a9d2973868be841e9182

Make sure you join overclock.net for each project you are crunching. It is usually in the "Your account" or "Your Profile" section on the website for the project. The easiest way to get to the project web site is to open BOINC manager and click on projects. Click on the project name in the main window, and then you should see a button for the project page in the lower left section under the websites heading.

make sure you use the exact username/email address/country name/password for each project you add to the BOINC manager or your stats might get split up.


----------



## karnige

thankyou guys!


----------



## DarkRyder

apparently my magic is better than yours "magic.." pfft. lol


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> apparently my magic is better than yours "magic.." pfft. lol


lol


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> apparently my magic is better than yours "magic.." pfft. lol


----------



## Tex1954

Watch my magic...

http://boincstats.com/stats/boinc_user_stats.php?pr=bo&st=0&teamid=49e641a5ff29a9d2973868be841e9182#8

LOL!


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Got it. I'll leave it as is then. Looks like PrimeGrid ran out of work for only GPUs, at least I got a notice that said that. hmmm.


Sorry lol put my main rig doing some PG with a rather large cache for work fetching LMAO.
Looks like my rig has hundreds of wu's standing by from pps llr and pps sieve. Should last a little while for me if they indeed are going to run low.
On the other hand, I haven't seen any boinc notice about PG running out of work









But seriously, is anyone able to contact distrtgen server? My rig can't even contact it let alone ask for wu's..








And I did detach and attach from the project and ended up first running my rig dry and then reinstalling boinc while wiping anything related to it and every other project attached correctly but in manager rainbow doesn't even show my username and team and points and such since it hasn't been able to contact the server. Grrh









E: Nvm, looked at their forum, server blown or something like that and they're waiting on drives and raid controllers to arrive for the new shiny server. Hopefully that will eradicate the problems they have been plagued by recently.
http://www.freerainbowtables.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=3324


----------



## Tex1954

Seems like Dist up/down sends out stuff in small spurts...


----------



## Imrac

Need to get another fan and stick it between my GPUs... Top Card is hitting almost 90C


----------



## lagittaja

Yeah Tex well but I would be happy if I could even contact them lololol








But damn if they're having problems giving wu's I think our bgb is going to suffer a little :/
By running PG instead of distrrtgen my ppd is halved.
instead of 600k on the 470 I'll be pushing around 330k.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Sorry lol put my main rig doing some PG with a rather large cache for work fetching LMAO.
> Looks like my rig has hundreds of wu's standing by from pps llr and pps sieve. Should last a little while for me if they indeed are going to run low.
> On the other hand, I haven't seen any boinc notice about PG running out of work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously, is anyone able to contact distrtgen server? My rig can't even contact it let alone ask for wu's..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I did detach and attach from the project and ended up first running my rig dry and then reinstalling boinc while wiping anything related to it and every other project attached correctly but in manager rainbow doesn't even show my username and team and points and such since it hasn't been able to contact the server. Grrh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E: Nvm, looked at their forum, server blown or something like that and they're waiting on drives and raid controllers to arrive for the new shiny server. Hopefully that will eradicate the problems they have been plagued by recently.
> http://www.freerainbowtables.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=3324


So it was YOU!! lol. Well, at least I did manage to get quite a handful of Rainbow Tables.







Let's see how long that'll last me. For now, I'll be running Milkyway on the 920 and 2500K, DistrRTgen on the 560Ti and Collatz on the 520.


----------



## Hydrored

***! What is going on?? Moo is sending me crazy WU's. If I abort them it will send me a normal one then a 7 hour + one. All three cards are running at 99% I don't get it


----------



## Tex1954

You using app_info.xml file?


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> You using app_info.xml file?


yes sir


----------



## Tex1954

Well, you may find what I found... that it doesn't work...

Reason is, the distributed.net client inside the wrapper is made to use all available GPU's all the time.

I discovered on my 6990, that if I use that file and try to force it to use ONE gpu, it doesn't do that. For example, it showed 2 WU's running, one per GPU... but I suspend the pending tasks, then suspend ONE of the WU's in progress and my GPU usage never goes down.

If I run a collatz task on ONE GPU, then moo doesn't use the other... but soon as I suspend collatz, the other moo jumps in and starts using both GPU's...

Sooo, since both WU's trying to use both GPU's at same time, it messes things up...

Now I simply run normal with no app_info...

Try it yourself... suspend all the pending WU's, then suspend one of the WU's in progress and see what happens...


----------



## Angrybutcher

Thanks for that info Tex. I was going to try the app_info "fix", but I think I'll leave it this way for now.


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> So it was YOU!! lol. Well, *at least I did manage to get quite a handful of Rainbow Tables*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see how long that'll last me. For now, I'll be running Milkyway on the 920 and 2500K, DistrRTgen on the 560Ti and Collatz on the 520.


Lucky you!


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Well, you may find what I found... that it doesn't work...
> 
> Reason is, the distributed.net client inside the wrapper is made to use all available GPU's all the time.
> 
> I discovered on my 6990, that if I use that file and try to force it to use ONE gpu, it doesn't do that. For example, it showed 2 WU's running, one per GPU... but I suspend the pending tasks, then suspend ONE of the WU's in progress and my GPU usage never goes down.
> 
> If I run a collatz task on ONE GPU, then moo doesn't use the other... but soon as I suspend collatz, the other moo jumps in and starts using both GPU's...
> 
> Sooo, since both WU's trying to use both GPU's at same time, it messes things up...
> 
> Now I simply run normal with no app_info...
> 
> Try it yourself... suspend all the pending WU's, then suspend one of the WU's in progress and see what happens...


+ rep thanks you sir!


----------



## Tex1954

Glad to help! Anybody here is glad to help!


----------



## deegon

distrrtgen_work_generator_hybrid is up and running at least for now








lets hope it holds on until after BGB

Quote:


> Originally Posted byDarkRyder
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by Angrybutcher
> 
> Now if Deegon would quit hogging the rainbow tables
> [edit]....and Tex...and Jayce
> 
> 
> 
> ohhh deegon is one of those rainbow guys??
Click to expand...

hell yes, you have the moooooo I have the Dirt


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> ***! What is going on?? Moo is sending me crazy WU's. If I abort them it will send me a normal one then a 7 hour + one. All three cards are running at 99% I don't get it


its working fine. the estimated time isnt correct till you run through work units. if you look at the times elapsed you spent a few mins and are a quarter of the way through the wu, right on par with me.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> distrrtgen_work_generator_hybrid is up and running at least for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lets hope it holds on until after BGB


I seem to be getting Rainbow work now, though it only gives me one task per GPU, and nothing in the queue lol. Oh well, I still have a handful of PrimeGrid tasks waiting if I stop getting rainbows.


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Well, you may find what I found... that it doesn't work...
> 
> Reason is, the distributed.net client inside the wrapper is made to use all available GPU's all the time.
> 
> I discovered on my 6990, that if I use that file and try to force it to use ONE gpu, it doesn't do that. For example, it showed 2 WU's running, one per GPU... but I suspend the pending tasks, then suspend ONE of the WU's in progress and my GPU usage never goes down.
> 
> If I run a collatz task on ONE GPU, then moo doesn't use the other... but soon as I suspend collatz, the other moo jumps in and starts using both GPU's...
> 
> Sooo, since both WU's trying to use both GPU's at same time, it messes things up...
> 
> Now I simply run normal with no app_info...
> 
> Try it yourself... suspend all the pending WU's, then suspend one of the WU's in progress and see what happens...


I just want to note in my case when running trifire 6970's without app_info I can complete a Moowrapper work unit in 8 minutes (At 3:58 i'm at 61.95%) When running app_info it's 21-32 minutes per work unit. Note this is only the case with trifire setup. It seems Moo is more efficient when using three cards without the app_info.
Any opinions guys?


----------



## TheSocialHermit

Why, oh why, did it have to start warming up in my area?!?! Maybe I should start wishing for a foot of snow and temps of 0 degrees... Better grab the window fan and some ear plugs...


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> I just want to note in my case when running trifire 6970's without app_info I can complete a Moowrapper work unit in 8 minutes (At 3:58 i'm at 61.95%) When running app_info it's 21-32 minutes per work unit. Note this is only the case with trifire setup. It seems Moo is more efficient when using three cards without the app_info.
> Any opinions guys?


I don't know of anyone else running trifire 6970's. Seems right to me though, if that is what you are getting.


----------



## goodtobeking

Just took my rig over to my sister's to DL Witcher 2 and all its updates. And happend to get about 40 DistRGen WUs. SWEET. Now if my home ISP can upload them I will be set.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> I just want to note in my case when running trifire 6970's without app_info I can complete a Moowrapper work unit in 8 minutes (At 3:58 i'm at 61.95%) When running app_info it's 21-32 minutes per work unit. Note this is only the case with trifire setup. It seems Moo is more efficient when using three cards without the app_info.
> Any opinions guys?


Your forgeting with the app info your doing 3 units at a time would be best if you did say 5 work units without the appinfo and see wht time you get then do them with the appinfo just remmber with it your doing 3 at a time.


----------



## DigitalSavior

Took a nap, had a dream I got some Rainbow Tables, woke up with some Rainbow Tables and have already exceeded what gpugrid.net gives me for a day







Cheers and good luck and onward to 5,000,000,000


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> Just took my rig over to my sister's to DL Witcher 2 and all its updates. And happend to get about 40 DistRGen WUs. SWEET. Now if my home ISP can upload them I will be set.


----------



## gamer11200

Some incredible numbers so far. Can't wait to see what the actual BGB event will result in for us! *fingers crossed for 25+ million credit days*


----------



## karnige

I seem to get a lot of computation errors, is this normal?

http://screensnapr.com/v/Oq0XV7.jpg


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karnige*
> 
> I seem to get a lot of computation errors, is this normal?
> http://screensnapr.com/v/Oq0XV7.jpg


Running overclocked? May not be stable. Also, what nvidia drivers are you using?


----------



## lagittaja

So you guys are being able to connect to distrrtgen. hmpf. Reason probably is that you have correctly attached to it.
Tried detach/attach and still it says can't connect to server

From Finland with Desire running MildWild CM-3.5


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> So you guys are being able to connect to distrrtgen. hmpf. Reason probably is that you have correctly attached to it.
> Tried detach/attach and still it says can't connect to server
> From Finland with Desire running MildWild CM-3.5


You could try a detach via bam then hit synchronize with bam under tools and then a restart computer,
Then attach via bam again and synchronize with bam under tools again


----------



## DigitalSavior

I've been getting a steady number of WUs from distrRTgen. I normally crunch for medical sciences but holy freaking points rainbow tables.


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> You could try a detach via bam then hit synchronize with bam under tools and then a restart computer,
> Then attach via bam again and synchronize with bam under tools again


Well that's what I've been doing, without the restart though.
Tried restart also now, detach through bam - synchronize - restart - restart - attach through bam - synchronize = "Scheduler request failed; Couldn't connect to server"
I'm gonna go and detach again through bam and attach through manager only -> and that's a no, couldn't connect to server. Argh








E: Oh for crying out loud. Gonna go ahead and run my rig dry, uninstall boinc completely and do some other registry sweeping and restart a couple times and then install and attach to projects again.
The funny thing is my htpc can connect to the server no problem. maybe I should try a proxy if my school internet bastard firewall is blocking it somehow..


----------



## Hydrored

Moowrapper is down


----------



## Tex1954

Yuppers... happens with all projects at one time or another.... no biggy... I'm sure everyone notices...and everybody just has to wait for it to get fixed... don't fret about this sort of thing normally myself, just a normal thing...


----------



## Hydrored

that put a hurting on my points though because my cards were sitting idle for who knows how long.


----------



## Tex1954

My system buffered 100 tasks... still running... You have your BOINC Client setup to fetch 1 days worth of work?

If not, it's a good thing to do...


----------



## lagittaja

I got my buffer set to 2 days








I never know will the school internet be down.
Also I don't stress about the projects being down that much. Current distrrtgen situation is just annoying when everyone else seems to be able to contact the servers.

From Finland with Desire running MildWild CM-3.5


----------



## karnige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Running overclocked? May not be stable. Also, what nvidia drivers are you using?


Driver, 295.73
My CPU is OC'd to 4.5GHz, I guess that might be true. I got a 124 error while running prime95...


----------



## DigitalSavior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karnige*
> 
> Driver, 295.73
> My CPU is OC'd to 4.5GHz, I guess that might be true. I got a 124 error while running prime95...


I do not like the 295s (.51 or .73) for crunching. I would roll back to the 285 WHQL driver for the time being. My errors were, if the monitors went to sleep it would kill the CUDA task. Work around would be having a blank screensaver instead but still annoying. Second, if my cards were in SLI, every time I did a restart, I had to reinstall drivers because they were 'lost' as in Windows came up with the generic drivers. So yeah, didn't like 295.73.

I know other people were also having these problems as well, as read on other forums, as well as other random problems.

I say rollback and keep on crunching, cheers!


----------



## gamer11200

If only Pitcairn was out already. The specs on the 7870 are great!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karnige*
> 
> Driver, 295.73
> My CPU is OC'd to 4.5GHz, I guess that might be true. I got a 124 error while running prime95...


bsod 124 means vcore most of the time up it some and see if its stable you might need to up the vccsa i thk thats what its called that can help the 124 error to.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> I got my buffer set to 2 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never know will the school internet be down.
> Also I don't stress about the projects being down that much. Current distrrtgen situation is just annoying when everyone else seems to be able to contact the servers.
> From Finland with Desire running MildWild CM-3.5


I ended up getting work by actually suspending PrimeGrid. THEN my rainbow tables started to flow in


----------



## goodtobeking

Not to rub it in, but I have 2 days of work anyway from DistrRTgen. Heres the proof.





Problem is that it uploads 7.63Mb every 42 minutes. And my upload usage is already at 150% of my allowed 2.5Gb. But for some reason I am getting decent UL speeds for me. 8-10Kbs lol


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> If only Pitcairn was out already. The specs on the 7870 are great!


i dont believe it has DP computing does it ?


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> Not to rub it in, but I have 2 days of work anyway from DistrRTgen. Heres the proof.
> 
> 
> Problem is that it uploads 7.63Mb every 42 minutes. And my upload usage is already at 150% of my allowed 2.5Gb. But for some reason I am getting decent UL speeds for me. 8-10Kbs lol


8-10 kbs is good ? i avg between 125-150kbps upload


----------



## Petrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karnige*
> 
> Driver, 295.73
> My CPU is OC'd to 4.5GHz, I guess that might be true. I got a 124 error while running prime95...


From PrimeGrid notices:
Quote:


> *Nvidia driver 295.xx problems*
> We are seeing an elevated error rate from hosts using Nvidia drivers 295.xx.
> 
> If your monitor is put to sleep by the computer, the GPU is no longer available as a CUDA device. This will cause an immediate failure of any CUDA WUs. This includes GFN/Genefer, PPS Sieve, GCW Sieve, and llrCUDA.
> 
> In the mean time we can only suggest not to upgrade to this version (or downgrade if already installed), or disable power saving in the system.
> 
> We will update once we have more information.


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> i dont believe it has DP computing does it ?


It should. The Cape Verde (77xx) series supports DP.

On a sidenote, DistrRTgen should start running their work generators again. They might run out of work units before BGB actually starts
http://boinc.freerainbowtables.com/distrrtgen/server_status.php


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> I got my buffer set to 2 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never know will the school internet be down.
> Also I don't stress about the projects being down that much. Current distrrtgen situation is just annoying when everyone else seems to be able to contact the servers.
> From Finland with Desire running MildWild CM-3.5


lol for two days in a row, one of my rigs was not getting the rainbow work units, but that was when they had trouble with both work generators
then they got one on line but was that enough to give every one work and now both of them are off line again


----------



## lagittaja

I would be more than happy if it could just really contact the server and get my info, my ranting isn't only about not getting work, my rig can't contact it at all..
Gonna go ahead and detach my projects now and reinstall boinc.

From Finland with Desire running MildWild CM-3.5


----------



## deegon

Just installed AX1200 power supplies on my main rigs


----------



## Starbomba

Justr switched to DistrRTgen, had 12 WU's which i got today morning but was saving them till i finished a lot of PG units. Let's see how many points i can get


----------



## DigitalSavior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Justr switched to DistrRTgen, had 12 WU's which i got today morning but was saving them till i finished a lot of PG units. Let's see how many points i can get


Many! Like 4 times as much as gpugrid and 2 times as much as primegrid, NUTS! Cheers and may the points be with you!


----------



## allikat

I'll need to change fans on my rad before BGB. Needs more cooling







Got the waterblock for my second GTX560Ti-448 coming, hopefully it'll be here in time. Got my GPUs happy with 285 WHQL, 650k points from PrimeGrid in 2 days proves that nicely







Also took the tip on increasing the work buffer to 1 day's worth, and a decent number of prime cuda work is racked up








The 2600k is at 4.6Ghz and sitting at 58-63c max temps under water, my primary 570SE (I am calling it that from now on.. seriously... *much* more sensible name) hasn't gone over 45c under the EK full cover block, very happy with this new rig indeed.


----------



## Tex1954

DistRTgen will give you more credit for BGB!!! Be patient with it, sometimes it won't give out work for hours, then you get a plop of 100...

Also, post some picks of your rig! Love Watercooled stuff...


----------



## allikat

Will get some pics when I'm happy with the cable tidying, having a molex chain stretched across the board to power the Xonar STX and push power to the motherboard aux power socket is not ideal, and I don't have any good looking extensions for molex cables (sigh), plus I also need an inverter for my T-Virus res... so sad they don't include one in the package...


----------



## GingerJohn

Disaster! I have to vacuum which, due to the crappy electrics in this flat, means coming off load for 10 mins.

My girlfriend just does not have her priorities straight...


----------



## Tex1954

Then she isn't your friend is she? Shame on her making you clean up!!!

LOL!


----------



## goodtobeking

Just pulled the GTX 260 out of my HTPC to run in my sig rig. Anyway to allow my 460 to continue to crunch while I OC and do a small gaming break on the 260??


----------



## gamer11200

Thanks to *nickjans3* for donating Aliens vs Predator on Steam.

Only 9 members away from 100!


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Only 9 members away from 100!


Sadly not, it's 12 members to 100; b3machi7ke, overpower and trumpet-205 each appear in the list twice.

Edit:

In other news:
Quote:


> Target will be reached in 6.73 days on March 10 2012


Getting closer!


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Sadly not, it's 12 members to 100; b3machi7ke, overpower and trumpet-205 each appear in the list twice.
> Edit:
> In other news:
> Getting closer!


Good catch, thanks for pointing that out


----------



## DarkRyder

lets do this..


----------



## Imrac

For the milkyway project, is there a way to not use one of my GPUs? My top card is way too hot to run silently while sleeping.


----------



## deegon

I'm goen about as hard as I can, On just over 2KW from the wall


----------



## DarkRyder

i am now. just got all my stuff back up. Power was off half the day today. will be taking a big hit in points tomorrow.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DigitalSavior*
> 
> Many! Like 4 times as much as gpugrid and *2 times as much as primegrid*, NUTS! Cheers and may the points be with you!


I never tried GPUGrid, but i'm way too familiar with Prime. I used to run DistrRTgen for a while, then quit it. Seems i found my new favorite project









I just came back home and got 8 completed, 2 running and 18 waiting to run. Not bad for a pre-BGB boost







(and tomorrow is goinf to be a nice BOINCing day as well)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Disaster! I have to vacuum which, due to the crappy electrics in this flat, means coming off load for 10 mins.
> My girlfriend just does not have her priorities straight...


Save money on vacuuming with filling your rig with intake fans and Silverstone filters. Works for me









EDIT: i just remembered why i quit DistrRTgen. Uploads would take way too long even with a 50Kbps ul speed


----------



## ocman

How does the my credits get counted for the three day contest?

I do see the day by day line chart on my progress... do I just count the credit change between the start of day1 and the end of day3 ? is that it?

Btw, is there an optimal number of projects or way to run for credit maximization within for the 3 days?

As 5 Billion credits in 3 days is a seemingly impossible target to hit. Come on...


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> How does the my credits get counted for the three day contest?
> 
> I do see the day by day line chart on my progress... do I just count the credit change between the start of day1 and the end of day3 ? is that it?


Yes, mainly that. There's a member here on OCN who makes a spreadsheet with numbers, and Tex makes the "unofficial" horse race graphic (Tex, now that you're second in charge, make that official







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> Btw, is there an optimal number of projects or way to run for credit maximization within for the 3 days?


For GPU, it depends. Nvidia has strong point generators in DistRTgen and PrimeGrid. For AMD, Moo! Wrapper, as far as i know, it's the boss. For CPU, be it Intel or AMD... it depends, since points tend to get on the low side. I do a mix of WCG and [email protected] on all my PC's
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> As 5 Billion credits in 3 days is a seemingly impossible target to hit. Come on...


Hey, 3 out of the top 5 days were march 1,2 and 3. We can do it, or at least hope to


----------



## Angrybutcher

There will be a link posted, usually here. At the start of the BGB, it will poll BoincStats for current values, then update over time until completion, giving the difference.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> As 5 Billion credits in 3 days is a seemingly impossible target to hit. Come on...


Well, we are at 4,889,832,732 already, it is going to be tough to get the 5B, but we are on the right track. So long as people put up some good numbers for the BGB we should hit it.


----------



## wanako

5 Billion??

by the 8th???










Onyx and Big Noodle are ON THIS!


----------



## TheSocialHermit

Okay so got a quick question... 80c on top 5850 in CrossFire? Is that safe for my card to run from now until the end of BGB? Need to know because otherwise I'm out until I find a solution...


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> I would be more than happy if it could just really contact the server and get my info, my ranting isn't only about not getting work, my rig can't contact it at all..
> Gonna go ahead and detach my projects now and reinstall boinc.
> 
> From Finland with Desire running MildWild CM-3.5


Oh well. Uninstalled boinc, installed some updates, downloaded CrapCleaner and did some sweeping with that and restarted couple of times and installed boinc and attached to projects and distrrtgen still couldn't attach.
I'm gonna blame the school internet now.. I bet you that when I get back to my place tomorrow and set my 3g router back on and try contacting distrrtgen it will work bueno.
Also gonna let my rig run dry on PG CPU Wu's now and do the llr avx thingy.

E: Since it is supposed to be 20-50% faster so.. currently pps llr's are completing on average of 344seconds with 4.5Ghz 2500K.
With avx it would be anything between avg 172sec and 275sec. Looks promising. Gonna take about two hours till my CPU has finished all the Wu's so its waiting now.

From Finland with Desire running MildWild CM-3.5


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSocialHermit*
> 
> Okay so got a quick question... 80c on top 5850 in CrossFire? Is that safe for my card to run from now until the end of BGB? Need to know because otherwise I'm out until I find a solution...


I would consider that alright. GPUs are able to take more heat than CPUS


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Well, we are at 4,889,832,732 already, it is going to be tough to get the 5B, but we are on the right track. So long as people put up some good numbers for the BGB we should hit it.


If we can keep doing 19-20mil days up till the bgb starts and if we can do a 1 30mil day or 2 25mil and we could break 5bil will be close.


----------



## TheSocialHermit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> I would consider that alright. GPUs are able to take more heat than CPUS


Great! I did drop my temps by quite a few degrees by adding a piece of cardboard to spread the cards apart more for more airflow. Also a standing fan blowing into the open side helps a fair bit


----------



## DigitalSavior

Another record day, congrats everyone! 22,525,891







Still only need about 25mil a day. I think we got this!


----------



## ocman

Does anyone know why there's a difference between granted credit and claimed credit?

Am I not doing enough to claim all the granted credit? or is it because my computer is not fast enough?

My claimed credits are always less than granted credit by a huge margin... a little frustrated.









*P.S.:* Thanks to *Starbomba* for answering my previous questions!


----------



## allikat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> Does anyone know why there's a difference between granted credit and claimed credit?
> 
> Am I not doing enough to claim all the granted credit? or is it because my computer is not fast enough?
> 
> My claimed credits are always less than granted credit by a huge margin... a little frustrated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *P.S.:* Thanks to *Starbomba* for answering my previous questions!


Claimed credit is what your client thinks the result is worth, granted is what the server gives you.


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Sadly not, it's 12 members to 100; b3machi7ke, overpower and trumpet-205 each appear in the list twice.
> Edit:
> In other news:
> Getting closer!
> 
> 
> 
> Good catch, thanks for pointing that out
Click to expand...

you better watch your back!







I'm catching up to #63 on the team fast


----------



## lagittaja

Eeyup allikat.
For example, when I do wu's for WCG, my client always claims a lot less (%-wise) when compared to what WCG grants me. Looking at the last 10 validated wu's, average claimed is 93,23 WCG points and average granted is 109.89 WCG points. That's 17.87% more. Almost 20%.

Also if you new comers wonder, WCG point system is a bit different if compared to other projects.
5 BOINC points are 35 WCG points (1 BOINC point ** 7* = WCG point), aka if you have 1 million (1 000 000) WCG points, they're equilevant of 142857,14 BOINC points.
So if you convert my WCG points to actual BOINC points -> 2182610 WCG points / 7 = ~311801 BOINC points.
Or you take the avg claimed/granted above they are 13,318/15,698.

If you want to read more about this then have a look at this http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/help/viewTopic.do?shortName=points


----------



## Hydrored

Dutch Power Cows .....they are going down like my ex on prom night


----------



## Petrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> Does anyone know why there's a difference between granted credit and claimed credit?
> 
> Am I not doing enough to claim all the granted credit? or is it because my computer is not fast enough?
> 
> My claimed credits are always less than granted credit by a huge margin... a little frustrated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *P.S.:* Thanks to *Starbomba* for answering my previous questions!


you can find out exactly where you stand by checking out the BOINC stats for the project: link. Note that's just for tracking your points toward Einstein, and it also doesn't update as often as your client.

Although Einstein doesn't generate points as quickly as others, personally I think we're running an excellent project. The server is always online, the WUs don't suck your resources dry so you can still surf the web and listen to music while BOINCing, and the special screensaver that comes with it is awesome


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dutch Power Cows .....they are going down like my ex on prom night


PFFFT!!!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

come on guys push if we could avg 26mil for next 4 days we would hit 5bil for sure i got all my boxes going full power hoping weather stays cool so i can keep it up.


----------



## lagittaja

*PrimeGrid LLR AVX info*
I just downloaded the app_info.xml and llravx.exe for primegrid to be able to use AVX and daayum it sure did speedup. Looking at *PPS* LLR non-AVX *(6.10)* vs AVX *(7.10)* the average completion time went *from 344 seconds to a whopping 272seconds. That's a 20.9% improvement.* Me likes!

Oh and since the app_info doesn't have cuda and I'm way too bored to sift through the app_infos to find the proper one I'm running gpugrid till tomorrow and switch to distrrtgen if it would like to actually connect after I get my own internet up and running.. I'm seriously blaming the school internet, though it's fast-ish it still sucks in every other way. Upload is a bit limited because of wlan, download also because the dormitory has like 40people using the internet so speeds are low.. Over the school building with student computers attached to the internet with lan that speedtest.net can get to much much faster speeds, and I mean fast.

PS. Any of you guys run primegrid regularly? Of all the LLR projects, is PPS the best for points or should I try and run one of the others? It's probably pretty small difference in PPD if there is but still







Since using AVX with primegrid, it should net 20-50% improvement and the PPS falls to the 20% end of the range so I'm wondering what could possibly be the LLR subproject that gets 50% improvement with AVX. Tried reading the forum post I linked earlier but damn so much of prime-nerd text in there so I don't understand even half of what's in there.


----------



## granno21

Less than 100 million to go!


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allikat*
> 
> Claimed credit is what your client thinks the result is worth, granted is what the server gives you.


Thanks allikat! So how can I max out my claimed credits?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petrol*
> 
> you can find out exactly where you stand by checking out the BOINC stats for the project: link. Note that's just for tracking your points toward Einstein, and it also doesn't update as often as your client.
> 
> Although Einstein doesn't generate points as quickly as others, personally I think we're running an excellent project. The server is always online, the WUs don't suck your resources dry so you can still surf the web and listen to music while BOINCing, and the special screensaver that comes with it is awesome


Thanks Petrol! What project(s) are the best for points generation for me (775 quad core and 9800GT video card)? Would there be a difference (that matters) if I make my video card running @ x16 again by removing the expansion card instead of running @ x8 while my expansion card occupied my 2nd PCI-E X16 slot?


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> Thanks allikat! So how can I max out my claimed credits?


You don't.
You get points for the computing you have done. It's up to the project to decide how much worth your computing time is to them.
Claimed credit is just what the client THINKS the completed task is worth, Granted credit is what the completed task is actually worth and you get that amount of points.
Sometimes the claimed is lower than the granted and sometimes the claimed is higher than the granted.
There's no need to worry about this.


----------



## magic8192

I don't know how to put out any more points. I have a house fan in my computer room blowing air in there because it is so dang hot.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> You don't.
> You get points for the computing you have done. It's up to the project to decide how much worth your computing time is to them.
> Claimed credit is just what the client THINKS the completed task is worth, Granted credit is what the completed task is actually worth and you get that amount of points.
> Sometimes the claimed is lower than the granted and sometimes the claimed is higher than the granted.
> There's no need to worry about this.


And I might add, several projects give fixed points for every WU... Einstein, CAS, Albert, others... they totally ignore the calculated points thing because it's problematic.

And, I have the sides on 3 of my big box systems to help cool as well... running the 560's at 1GHz too.. tons of heat... windows and front door open too...

LOL!


----------



## 4x4n

Running both of my video cards now, should be 400-450k a day. I normally only run them for the BGB because of the heat and power usage, but started a little early for the big push.


----------



## allikat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> Thanks allikat! So how can I max out my claimed credits?


The only way to max out claimed credits for each work unit, is to do it slowly, and only just hit the report deadline. If you have a decent rig, you'll get way more by doing them at a decent speed than you'll lose by getting below the claimed amount. I believe the maximum credit per unit is based on something pretty slow, and they do cut the amount given if you do it very quickly. However, if you do each unit quickly, even with the point deductions, you'll get a lot of units done, which adds up quickly.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allikat*
> 
> The only way to max out claimed credits for each work unit, is to do it slowly, .


Umm, the google spreadsheet data would seem to disagree with that statement. Are you referring to a specific task or project?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allikat*
> 
> The only way to max out claimed credits for each work unit, is to do it slowly, and only just hit the report deadline. If you have a decent rig, you'll get way more by doing them at a decent speed than you'll lose by getting below the claimed amount. I believe the maximum credit per unit is based on something pretty slow, and they do cut the amount given if you do it very quickly. However, if you do each unit quickly, even with the point deductions, you'll get a lot of units done, which adds up quickly.


Well it depends alot on projects most gpu projects give you the claimed credit but it seems on cpu projects the granted and claimed can be anything Overall still better to get them done as fast as you can.


----------



## ocman

This BOINC program and credit calculation or method of rewarding credits are rather confusing...

So to cut to the chase... what is the best credit claiming project to run for me? (Q9650+9800GT)

May I get a project name please? Would running more than one project boost my potential claimed credits? I know the computing power is fixed...

Is there a performance difference between my 9800GT running @ x16 vs @ x8?

Thank you for answering my questions in advance!


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Is there a performance difference between my 9800GT running @ x16 vs @ x8?


No
Quote:


> So to cut to the chase... what is the best credit claiming project to run for me? (Q9650+9800GT)


DistrTRgen


----------



## Tex1954

Have a look at the spreadsheet... if you can't get any DistRTgen work, then PrimeGrid is best... but PrimeGrid 1.39 PPS has had a bad batch lately, so I been running Cullen/Woodall GPU tasks on the 9800 GT cards.

I run mine X8 and it isn't a problem at all...


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Have a look at the spreadsheet... if you can't get any DistRTgen work, then PrimeGrid is best... but PrimeGrid 1.39 PPS has had a bad batch lately, so I been running Cullen/Woodall GPU tasks on the 9800 GT cards.


Totally agreed. I'm on my last two DistRTgen WU's, had to fall back to Prime.


----------



## lagittaja

Even 560ti 1005mhz core clock x16 vs x8 difference in 3dm11 is LESS than one (1) percent or as I call it margin of error. Aka pci-e 2.0 x8 has more than enough bandwidth for a 560ti, you wont have to worry with a 9800gt at all..

From Finland with Desire


----------



## pfunkmort

So...to be fair...I did try to sort through a number of pages of this thread and others to look for the information...but also...to be fair...I'm lazy. I have two basic questions about all this.

1. I can't seem to get BOINCstats to register me as being on team overclock.net for [email protected] (for which I've registered and run ~1 hour to accrue at least some level of credits). So how do you guys keep track of credit acquisition and what do I need to do to register for that?

2. Where is this ethereal google spreadsheet on how to pick the optimal project for your hardware?

Any answers, or condescending jeering, would be much appreciated.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pfunkmort*
> 
> 1. I can't seem to get BOINCstats to register me as being on team overclock.net for [email protected] (for which I've registered and run ~1 hour to accrue at least some level of credits). So how do you guys keep track of credit acquisition and what do I need to do to register for that?


BOINC stats updates about every 4 hours or so, so it may take some time for your points to appear. Also I believe new members are only added into the team every 24 hours during the daily update. Don't worry though, your points will count towards the team even if BOINC stats currently doesn't show you as being in it.

For now you can keep track of your points through the BOINC client, it is usually more up to date than BOINC stats anyway.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pfunkmort*
> 
> 2. Where is this ethereal google spreadsheet on how to pick the optimal project for your hardware?


Check out this thread for info.


----------



## DigitalSavior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Totally agreed. I'm on my last two DistRTgen WU's, had to fall back to Prime.


That's weird, I'm getting a steady stream of WUs from them =/


----------



## pfunkmort

Thank you. Looks like nothing compares to [email protected] for CPU or GPU anyway. crisis averted.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DigitalSavior*
> 
> That's weird, I'm getting a steady stream of WUs from them =/


For me it says there is no work available


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Thank you. Looks like nothing compares to [email protected] for CPU or GPU anyway. crisis averted.


I disagree. Nothing compares to Moowrapper! for AMD cards


----------



## Hydrored

I just cracked top 10 on the team for Moo and should be back up to 1.1 million PPD after the daily update


----------



## Tex1954

Groovy man groovy!

We need all them groovus pointicus we can get!


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> For me it says there is no work available


the work generators are offline again








http://boinc.freerainbowtables.com/distrrtgen/server_status.php


----------



## Biorganic

So how does everyone think an overclocked 7870 would do on Moo!?!?!?!


----------



## Hyoketsu

Grrr, I hate having split accounts in BOINCstats. I hope they'll merge before the event starts.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyoketsu*
> 
> Grrr, I hate having split accounts in BOINCstats. I hope they'll merge before the event starts.


Go thru all your acounts make sure name, country, and emails are all the exactly the same if they are any differt in anyway they split usualy and all set to team overclock.net.


----------



## granno21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> So how does everyone think an overclocked 7870 would do on Moo!?!?!?!


Moo! Wrapper and other AMD apps tend to rely heavily on the number of stream processors. The 7800 series is really disappointing in this regard (only 1280 SP in the 7870). To put in prespective:

5770 - 800 sp = 200,000 points
6870 - 1120 sp = 250,000 points
7870 - 1280 sp = ?
6970 - 1526 sp = 332,000 points
5870 - 1600 sp = 375,000 points

There have been other improvements in the 7870's design and really high clocks so hopefully it does pretty well, I just don't think it will be a great choice for Boinc at $350

I would love to be proved wrong


----------



## lagittaja

And you need to have all the projects you participate in attached atleast ONE computer, I mean ALL the projects you have signed up to. Even though you have the account name/country/email address exactly the same but not all the projects attached to atleast one computer, they probably won't line up.

But on another note, I'll be slapping my old G80 88GTS 320mb in my rig later today (if I'm not too tired) when I get back to my place.
I'm going to have a hard time making it fit inside the rig though, the antec 620 radiator + pushpull fan combo takes quite a lot of space so I think I have to get creative. Might have to take my bluray drive out completely.
Pictures shall be shared when I accomplish this task lol.

Dunno yet what I'll run with it. Distrrtgen during bgb of course but I'm thinking I might set it up to munch FAH 24/7.
Don't smite me oh great boinc gods.
It's just that I want to put it doing distributed computing with goals that I like. With boinc projects _which I prefer to run_ regularly, there's no use of a 88gts (as in gpugrid since that's what I run and this oldie is way too slow for that).
Even if it could run the gpugrid wu's, it would be no good for the project that I would use a slow card like this due to their method of creating tasks. You probably know what I mean by that so not gonna bother typing any longer post lol.


----------



## Starbomba

I wonder why my sig rig at home is not getting DistRTgen tasks, but my work computer can.


----------



## Finrond

Looks like we have almost 100 people signed up for this BGB, should be pretty EPIC!!!

What is the best GPU PPD for Nvidia cards? primegrid?


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> Looks like we have almost 100 people signed up for this BGB, should be pretty EPIC!!!
> What is the best GPU PPD for Nvidia cards? primegrid?


DistRTgen is first, Primegrid is second. Collatz and GPUGrid are also good.


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> DistRTgen is first, Primegrid is second. Collatz and GPUGrid are also good.


i always thought PG > DistRT...guess I should have been running a different project the last couple weeks then, I never remember to check the spreadsheet either because I was under the impression nothing came close to PG...guess I know what I'll be changing tonight


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b3machi7ke*
> 
> i always thought PG > DistRT...guess I should have been running a different project the last couple weeks then, I never remember to check the spreadsheet either because I was under the impression nothing came close to PG...guess I know what I'll be changing tonight


I thought so as well... until i ran DistRT for 14 hours and got as much PPD as running 24 hours Prime.

The downside is erratic WU generation, and godawful 7 MB uploads, but still...

Now you know why i'm angry about not getting Wu's downloaded to my sig rig


----------



## lagittaja

Grrrh. God dammit this htpc.. packed my things and was almost ready to leave, put the computer to restart and guess what it decided to crap out on the boot just like it has many times when I put the old 3g modem I have to it.
Troubleshooting it right now and last bus left 10mins ago.
Argh.

From Finland with Desire


----------



## Jayce1971

Yeah, nothing beats a little dirt for the ppd equasion. It is the #1 project for nVidia gpu's, and the cpu ppd aren't too shabby, either.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Grrrh. God dammit this htpc.. packed my things and was almost ready to leave, put the computer to restart and guess what it decided to crap out on the boot just like it has many times when I put the old 3g modem I have to it.
> Troubleshooting it right now and last bus left 10mins ago.
> Argh.
> From Finland with Desire


3g modem? interesting


----------



## allikat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Umm, the google spreadsheet data would seem to disagree with that statement. Are you referring to a specific task or project?


I'm basing it off what I used to get from my old servers and WCG, of course, they have probably tweaked it since then. This is older information, but I always used to get about the same PPD from a 1.4Ghz dual P3 vs a dual 1.7Ghz netburst P4, but the P3 got the units done quicker, but the P3 got them done a bit quicker. The old way of doing it seemed to provide bonus PPD to slower machines, which made up a small portion of the difference. Maybe WCG still does it this way, I've not been bothered enough to look. But it always seemed to me that the faster you got it done, the less points per work unit you got, but you got so many done in a day that you more than made up any losses in the claimed credit section.


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Grrrh. God dammit this htpc.. packed my things and was almost ready to leave, put the computer to restart and guess what it decided to crap out on the boot just like it has many times when I put the old 3g modem I have to it.
> Troubleshooting it right now and last bus left 10mins ago.
> Argh.
> From Finland with Desire
> 
> 
> 
> 3g modem? interesting
Click to expand...

Yeah. Only adsl available here in jalasjärvi is frlm dna and theyre crap so i got my mom a 3g modem.
Everynow and then the modem gets so messed up that I have to delete the software and reboot and then occasionally during that reboot the win refuses to boot and freezes at boot animation. Took an hour this time to fix amd I missed the bus I was supposed to jump to and it was the last for today so.. tomorrow ill be at my place then..

From Finland with Desire


----------



## DarkRyder

well if they made a cat 5 cable long enough i'd say you could share my cable....


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> well if they made a cat 5 cable long enough i'd say you could share my cable....


i've got an extra 1k feet i could donate for...
*recalculates numbers*
.005% of the total distance... :-/


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b3machi7ke*
> 
> i've got an extra 1k feet i could donate for...
> *recalculates numbers*
> .005% of the total distance... :-/


Add another 600ft from me. Only need a few more thousand miles


----------



## lagittaja

Hahah. Its not slow 3g. My own 3g modem regularly pulls 10M/2M (real speeds). This modem I have for my mom is a slower one but still manages 3M/1M which is more than enough.
The adsl available here is like 40€ a month and 1M/1M or something like that. I got both my modems separately bought and the data plan is like 15€ month and its dual sim. GG
E: and the data plans are unlimited speed/transfer amount so yeah








From Finland with Desire


----------



## Finrond

damn i wish we had such sweet data plans here in the states. We get robbed blind or cheated out of bandwidth by our data carriers here.


----------



## GingerJohn

Yes, don't feel sorry for him, he lives in Finland where they have first world internet access. Not like over here...

Heck, even the UK was better than Canada / USA - cheap, fast and often unlimited. Almost like my girlfriend







.


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Yes, don't feel sorry for him, he lives in Finland where they have first world internet access. Not like over here...
> Heck, even the UK was better than Canada / USA - *cheap, fast and often unlimited. Almost like my girlfriend*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


at first i was like









then i was like









and then was like


----------



## GingerJohn

Only 80M to go....

Also
Quote:


> Target will be reached in 4.3 days on March 9 2012


Almost there!


----------



## lagittaja

Go go go, we can do it!

From Finland with Desire


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Go go go, we can do it!
> From Finland with Desire


we need to bump up our points more we need to avg 26.2mil a day for next 3 to make the target we can do it tho if we have a crazy bgb with 30mil+ days.


----------



## Angrybutcher

2012-03-05 23,220,516

Pulled out another #2 day as a team. Only 741k from our #1 which we managed last month during BGB! The next couple days will be interesting.


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> we need to bump up our points more we need to avg 26.2mil a day for next 3 to make the target we can do it tho if we have a crazy bgb with 30mil+ days.


With 100 or so members signed up for the BGB, we could start laying down some massive points when it starts.


----------



## Kieran

Is anybody else having problems getting onto the BOINIC website?
I installed a fresh copy of Windows 7 the other day so i need to download the BOINIC manager again.


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Only 80M to go....
> Also
> Almost there!


alright, who's holding out on us??? soooooooooooo close!!!


----------



## Angrybutcher

I still have the 64bit 6.12.34 software on my webhost if you need it.


----------



## JY

Sup guys, I'm back









I've been busy with school and running servers







I'm back to BOINC'ing for the team


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JY*
> 
> Sup guys, I'm back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been busy with school and running servers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm back to BOINC'ing for the team


we need to hit 5 billion credits, ASAP! LESS POSTING MORE BOINCING, GET TO IT!!









until your rig is fully up and boincing, then you can post as much as you like. and welcome back


----------



## Kieran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> I still have the 64bit 6.12.34 software on my webhost if you need it.


Thanks. Got 2 6950's crunching now








I've got about 180GB of games to download from steam and origin so i will probably keeps my computer on 24/7.


----------



## Hyoketsu

The accounts finally merged, yay. Now if only the detailed stats page started working again ("User CPID doesn't exist in BOINC combined stats or doesn't have any credit.")... Oh well.
All of my accounts were listed under the same info, but last time I crunched, it was on my old P4 rig. Alas, the CPIDs didn't match. I just had to run the old projects for a bit.


----------



## JY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b3machi7ke*
> 
> we need to hit 5 billion credits, ASAP! LESS POSTING MORE BOINCING, GET TO IT!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> until your rig is fully up and boincing, then you can post as much as you like. and welcome back


----------



## GingerJohn

I asked our IT department about the possibility of installing BOINC on my work machine, no dice.

Would have been sweet if we could run it on all the machines here, they are not all that powerful (except the CAD machines with Quadro 2000's in them) but there are a lot of them (>200) and they mostly sit idle all night...

Oh well, at least I tried.

Edit: JY, welcome back and at the same time, damn you! I was supposed to take your 112th spot later today, not going to happen now.


----------



## JY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> I asked our IT department about the possibility of installing BOINC on my work machine, no dice.
> Would have been sweet if we could run it on all the machines here, they are not all that powerful (except the CAD machines with Quadro 2000's in them) but there are a lot of them (>200) and they mostly sit idle all night...
> Oh well, at least I tried.
> Edit: JY, welcome back and at the same time, damn you! I was supposed to take your 112th spot later today, not going to happen now.


Damn right it's not


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> I asked our IT department about the possibility of installing BOINC on my work machine, no dice.
> Would have been sweet if we could run it on all the machines here, they are not all that powerful (except the CAD machines with Quadro 2000's in them) but there are a lot of them (>200) and they mostly sit idle all night...
> Oh well, at least I tried.
> Edit: JY, welcome back and at the same time, damn you! I was supposed to take your 112th spot later today, not going to happen now.


where do you work at man ?


----------



## GingerJohn

I work for an engineering company in Vancouver, we have about 50 drafters (hence the CAD workstations) and ~100 engineers. The other 50 or so are the HR, payroll etc staff.

I actually scored a "high end" desktop myself as I do _some_ CAD work when designing things. I wondered if I could get away with running BOINC on the sly, but I think I blew that chance by asking first.

@ JY, Oh well, just have to be satisfied with kyismaster's 113th spot...


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> .
> @ JY, Oh well, just have to be satisfied with kyismaster's 113th spot...


You might be at 114 soon again


----------



## GingerJohn

Yeah yeah.

Cutting power to Finland in 5...4...3...









You shouldn't take me today so I will have the 113th spot for a few hours. Tomorrow is another matter.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Time to get all my clients started so points are rolling in full speed tomorrow...









I should be able to get my 32 core machine going tomorrow morning though.


----------



## allikat

Heh, you just inspired me to go look at my own position... 87







But Lagi has really come in with a storm of points


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> I work for an engineering company in Vancouver, we have about 50 drafters (hence the CAD workstations) and ~100 engineers. The other 50 or so are the HR, payroll etc staff.
> I actually scored a "high end" desktop myself as I do _some_ CAD work when designing things. I wondered if I could get away with running BOINC on the sly, but I think I blew that chance by asking first.
> @ JY, Oh well, just have to be satisfied with kyismaster's 113th spot...


could always get the old version of boinc that you can install it as a service. so it will run as the administrator, no matter who is logged in.








Boinc 5.10.45 is the version


----------



## DarkRyder

too bad it doesnt have open cl or gpu support i think..


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> You might be at 114 soon again


I see you cruising up on me, and I see your scary good production. I will move over to let you pass once the time comes


----------



## DarkRyder

can i come around you too?


----------



## Flying Toilet

Unfortunately I haven't been able to find a way to get my video card and motherboard to work well with one another







But I have my server crunching and ready to go. Maybe I can get my video card in one of my other systems, just a matter of if the PSU will allow it.


----------



## DarkRyder

you can send it to me and i'll run it for you.


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allikat*
> 
> But Lagi has really come in with a storm of points


Aaarggghhhhh finnish sisu!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8xuv9RVss_Y&feature=youtube_gdata_player

From Finland with Desire
E: and Oi! I havent even been running ppd "heavy" gpu projects lately, pretty much gpugrid long runs and only a few days of PG pps sieve.


----------



## Flying Toilet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> you can send it to me and i'll run it for you.


Well that's very generous of you but no thanks


----------



## stren

After this 6901 I'll probably try and switch over. Any project recommendations for 990x running native linux 24/7?

Also any shorter projects that I could run overnight on i7-920/gtx480's?

Also rough estimates of points would be appreciated


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flying Toilet*
> 
> Well that's very generous of you but no thanks


lol, had to try haha


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> After this 6901 I'll probably try and switch over. Any project recommendations for 990x running native linux 24/7?
> Also any shorter projects that I could run overnight on i7-920/gtx480's?
> Also rough estimates of points would be appreciated


There's a google docs spreadsheet with a ton of information about approximate ppd for different projects and hardware. Your best bet for the 480s would be to run DistRTGen and PrimeGrid. CPUs aren't really very well rewarded, without looking at the speadsheet I couldn't tell you the best project (point wise) to run...Milkyway is usually what I run for my CPUs but it doesn't give very good points


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> After this 6901 I'll probably try and switch over. Any project recommendations for 990x running native linux 24/7?
> 
> Also any shorter projects that I could run overnight on i7-920/gtx480's?
> 
> Also rough estimates of points would be appreciated


Probably primegrid pps llr for your cpu's and for gpu's either distrrtgen (most ppd) primegrid pps sieve (about half ppd of distrrtgen or gpugrid which is little under primegrid in ppd.

From Finland with Desire
E: Dunno about ppd though. Ill guess that in distrrtgen stock 480 should give something like 450k ppd when 875 core 470 pushes like a little over 600k


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kieran*
> 
> Thanks. Got 2 6950's crunching now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got about 180GB of games to download from steam and origin so i will probably keeps my computer on 24/7.


This is why you backup your steam folder... then you dont have to re-dl all xxxGB's worth of data.


----------



## Kieran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> This is why you backup your steam folder... then you dont have to re-dl all xxxGB's worth of data.


I attempted to back it up by copying the contents of the "Steamapps" folder, i've moved the files i backed up back to the same folder on my new installation but now steam won't start.


----------



## lagittaja

Delete everything but steam.exe and the apps folder. Then start the .exe file and it will rebuild itself and possibly could start working.

From Finland with Desire


----------



## GingerJohn

Damn Collatz - ~34,125 points pending... It has been pretty stable around that value for the last 3 days, so at least they are validating at the same rate as I am acruing them.

Because each work unit needs to be run by two different people to validate I'm hoping that with the increased activity during BGB they will be cleared a little faster, might give me a slight boost.


----------



## mm67

Validation seems to be speeding up a little bit, couple days ago I had almost 100000 points pending, now it's gone down to 42000.


----------



## GingerJohn

^ You are welcome









All my Collatz points are from CPU applications so 34k is a fair chunk of my daily production (~65% of my CPU(s) PPD). Clearing them faster would be a nice bonus.


----------



## Deathclaw

i just registered and downloaded boinc and set it all up, doing collatz because i read it should be used with ati cards
my gpu is @ 96% usage so i guess it is working as it should
don't know yet how to check my stats and are they adding to overclock.net team points though


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deathclaw*
> 
> i just registered and downloaded boinc and set it all up, doing collatz because i read it should be used with ati cards
> my gpu is @ 96% usage so i guess it is working as it should
> don't know yet how to check my stats and are they adding to overclock.net team points though


well, if you're doing this to try to help us attain 5 bill points before the end of the BGB (which would be awesome) I would highly recommend ditching collatz for DistRTGen or Moo!Wrapper. Collatz takes awhile before it can validate your points, and that project doesn't really give out very many points for the amount of work that is done. So I would recommend switching to either of the above two projects for a couple days if I were you...


----------



## magic8192

When you open the boinc manager and click on the projects tab, you should see overclock.net listed under the team column. If it isn't, well help you join team overclock.net


----------



## Deathclaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b3machi7ke*
> 
> well, if you're doing this to try to help us attain 5 bill points before the end of the BGB (which would be awesome) I would highly recommend ditching collatz for DistRTGen or Moo!Wrapper. Collatz takes awhile before it can validate your points, and that project doesn't really give out very many points for the amount of work that is done. So I would recommend switching to either of the above two projects for a couple days if I were you...


so to push out as many points with ati 5850, stop using collatz and use DistRTGen or Moo!Wrapper?

edit:
@ magic
yes it says overclock.net in team tab in manager advanced view


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deathclaw*
> 
> so to push out as many points with ati 5850, stop using collatz and use DistRTGen or Moo!Wrapper?


Moo Wrapper for the 5850


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deathclaw*
> 
> so to push out as many points with ati 5850, stop using collatz and use DistRTGen or Moo!Wrapper?
> edit:
> @ magic
> yes it says overclock.net in team tab in manager advanced view


If you have overclock.net on the team listing, then you are good









I forgot that it had to be in advanced view.







nobody uses that other stinking view









It might take until tomorrow for your stats to start showing up with overclock.net team.

http://boincstats.com/stats/boinc_team_graph.php?pr=bo&teamcpid=49e641a5ff29a9d2973868be841e9182
and
http://boincstats.com/stats/boinc_user_stats.php?pr=bo&st=0&teamid=49e641a5ff29a9d2973868be841e9182

to check out team stats.


----------



## Deathclaw

it's still confusing me a bit
i opened boincstats.com and registered on moo!wrapper, added it to the projects there
in boinc manager it still shows only collatz
i tried synchronizing several times doesn't seem to do much


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deathclaw*
> 
> it's still confusing me a bit
> i opened boincstats.com and registered on moo!wrapper, added it to the projects there
> in boinc manager it still shows only collatz
> i tried synchronizing several times doesn't seem to do much


did you add the project to your BOINC manager yet? You have to add it there before it will start sending you WUs...


----------



## Deathclaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b3machi7ke*
> 
> did you add the project to your BOINC manager yet? You have to add it there before it will start sending you WUs...


lol, i tried that 5 times, but it just didn't do nothing
now tried again and it added successfully
well ok...
hope my 5850 will do nice job putting out points during my first bgb


----------



## pfunkmort

IDK. sticking with milkyway. I tried to get moo wrapper to work with my 7970 but it just refuses to use the card.


----------



## Kieran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Delete everything but steam.exe and the apps folder. Then start the .exe file and it will rebuild itself and possibly could start working.
> From Finland with Desire


I finally got it working. I reinstalled steam and opened by game library. I started the download for a game, paused the download then completely closed steam.
The download created a folder for the game in the "Common" folder. I simply copied each games folder from my backup into their respective folder in the Common folder. Opened up steam and after a 2-3 minute download the game is installed.


----------



## lagittaja

How easy is it to exclude a gpu from running wu's in boinc if I have two installed?
Going to get the 88gts installed tomorrow and I'll run some distrrtgen on it during the bgb's but ill set it to fah for 24/7 use.
Does BoincTasks have capabilities to do this?
Atleast in fah I should be able to exclude my 470 by using flags but what about boinc?

From Finland with Desire

E: Or maybe I should just use two config files. Set one use cpu and both gpu to be used with bgb and the another to only use cpu and 470 for daily use. Ugh dunno, gotta do some research tomorrow..


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> How easy is it to exclude a gpu from running wu's in boinc if I have two installed?
> Going to get the 88gts installed tomorrow and I'll run some distrrtgen on it during the bgb's but ill set it to fah for 24/7 use.
> Does BoincTasks have capabilities to do this?
> Atleast in fah I should be able to exclude my 470 by using flags but what about boinc?
> From Finland with Desire


well can't you just tell BOINC to use one GPU in the cc-config file? It by default uses only the best GPU, so it should crunch on your 470 and leave your 8800gts alone if you delete the line in the cc-config file, something about "1" or some sort of code like that...


----------



## Jayce1971

IF you can get dirt wu's, should be able to put out about 104K/day on that 8800gts. I can't get any additional cuda work from dirt for the other 'puter right now, so crunchin on pg and seti.


----------



## Hydrored

Target results
Target will be reached in 3.77 days on March 9 2012


----------



## Ryanhabs

Well, I'm 100% new to this whole thing but I set it up and got it running. Sad I only have one pc at this time (my sig rig) but I have been running this for the last like 3 or 4 hours and its showing me numbers but I'll be damned if I know what they mean. LOL

So how does this work, should I just leave my current projects running or do I need to start certain projects when the event begins?

Sorry for the noob questions, I'm just sort of lost.


----------



## granno21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryanhabs*
> 
> Well, I'm 100% new to this whole thing but I set it up and got it running. Sad I only have one pc at this time (my sig rig) but I have been running this for the last like 3 or 4 hours and its showing me numbers but I'll be damned if I know what they mean. LOL
> So how does this work, should I just leave my current projects running or do I need to start certain projects when the event begins?
> Sorry for the noob questions, I'm just sort of lost.


What projects have you signed up for and what tasks are currently running in Boinc manager? You shouldn't have to switch to a certain project when BGB starts, just run the projects that you like best


----------



## GingerJohn

Welcome Ryanhabs, you are the 99th signup!







Just need one more person now...

You can run whatever projects you want, but a lot of people try to maximize their points during the BGB.

For your GPU it seems that the best projects are DistRTGen (if you can get it to work), PrimeGrid (if you can stand the heat) and Collatz (if you don't mind waiting a bit for your points), in that order.

For your CPU go ahead and pick one, it will put up pretty much pitiful numbers compared to your GPU anyway.

Edit: Hey kyismaster...


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryanhabs*
> 
> Well, I'm 100% new to this whole thing but I set it up and got it running. Sad I only have one pc at this time (my sig rig) but I have been running this for the last like 3 or 4 hours and its showing me numbers but I'll be damned if I know what they mean. LOL
> So how does this work, should I just leave my current projects running or do I need to start certain projects when the event begins?
> Sorry for the noob questions, I'm just sort of lost.


LOL! Well, they all said it right... DistRTgen will give most points and we need max points to make 5 Bil....

CPU is pick your poison... but, PrimeGrid PPL isn't bad for CPU points...

And welcom aboard!










PS: Some good stuff here... and I would love some GTC580 numbers!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1065650/google-spreadsheet-boinc-cpu-gpu-wu-times-points


----------



## JY

Wow, not a good start... my motherboard died. Got a spare though


----------



## Ryanhabs

I have Milkyway and Eon2 running currently in the background while I browse the forums atm. Just started eon2 about 45 mins ago but been running milkyway for about 3 to 4 hours.

So do you just add a whole bunch of projects or just pick 1 for cpu and one for gpu and let it go?


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JY*
> 
> Wow, not a good start... my motherboard died. Got a spare though


Oh no! Take your time fixing it. No rush.


----------



## Tex1954

For BGB, it would be wonderful if you ran highest point GPU projects... For Nvidia cards, DistRTgen is best...

During BGB, we try to get as many points for the team as possible... a monthly boost if you will... I would guess you could get 700K per day or better with DistRTgen...

CPU tasks are run what you want since they are tiny drop in the bucket points wise, but can add a couple thousand points depending....

NORMALLY, I do NOT run the high point tasks because the projects are not what I am interested in... Mostly I like medical and cosmology types of tasks, not math tasks.

Sooo, it's up to you in the final decision! And the good thing about BOINC is there is something for everybody! Run what you like and forget about points normally... But for BGB, let'm rip up the charts if you so desire.


----------



## Ryanhabs

I just added distRTgen to my active projects, none have started yet, they just say ready to start. I guess I have to give it a little bit.

Edit: Okay it just finished a few of the milkyway things and distRTgen just started up.


----------



## Tex1954

Wow! Cool! Thanks! I would set your preferences to get 2 days worth of work... DistRTgen server goes up/down a lot... Also, you can detach from MilkyWay (one of my FAVORITE projects I normally run) for now so you can make max points for BGB... if you want...

Thanks tons!










PS: Or you could set "No New Tasks" for Milkyway, then RESET Milkjyway project to clear the current tasks without detaching...


----------



## Ryanhabs

Okay, I know this questions thing is probably getting old already, but I'm not sure what allows you to get 2 days worth of wu's. I looked under preferences but didnt really see anything.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryanhabs*
> 
> Okay, I know this questions thing is probably getting old already, but I'm not sure what allows you to get 2 days worth of wu's. I looked under preferences but didnt really see anything.


It is under "computing preferences" on your project account (online). Changing this will affect all projects.


----------



## Ryanhabs

Okay it looks like it will be solid on distRTgen once it complete my currently active milkyway tasks, so like 7 mins.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryanhabs*
> 
> Okay it looks like it will be solid on distRTgen once it complete my currently active milkyway tasks, so like 7 mins.


Cool. Just make sure that you detached from Milkyway, or at least set it to "don't get more work" in the BOINC program, otherwise it will start on Milkyway again when the GPU comes free after a certain time period (usually 1 hour).


----------



## Ryanhabs

I set it to not get more work. I'm debating on just letting it go until the event start tomorrow and then suspending it so it doesnt use any resources.


----------



## Tex1954

Do what you like, every point helps us!

In case you are worried about it, aborted, timed-out, detached, or errored work units are simply given to some other system to complete. It doesn't hurt a thing project wise to abort/abandon/detach...

I do this all the time when I don't like the way things are going or because I want to concentrate on a specific project... like SIMAP. I set NNT on all other projects, reset them, and run only SIMAP when it comes out at the beginning of each month because they run one batch per month...


----------



## ihatethismap

How can I tell the number of credits I have gained?


----------



## Gill..

Ok, I'm in, only have 2 systems going though...


----------



## Ryanhabs

I can see what you mean about maximizing points with DistRtgen. I was running milkyway for most of the afternoon and it says a total of 18927 credits. I ran Dist for about 15 mins now and it says 25995 credits.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatethismap*
> 
> How can I tell the number of credits I have gained?


www.boincstats.com is a good place to see your points!


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gill..*
> 
> Ok, I'm in, only have 2 systems going though...


ONLY 2 systems? Good grief, don't fret over that! Every Pentium 1.3 GHz laptop and above helps! It's all good!


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gill..*
> 
> Ok, I'm in, only have 2 systems going though...


Welcome back Gill. Any help is good by me.


----------



## jetpak12

Okay, so I've got the BOINC manager up on my sig rig at last. My understanding is that Moo is best for ATI and DistrRTgen for Nvidia?

My question is, how do I control what project uses what card? I started up Moo first and it cannibalized my two CPU cores and both cards. I'd like to have Moo on just ATI, and RTgen on just Nvidia, or would be okay to keep Moo on both? I'm looking to maximize points.


----------



## Tex1954

Go to the project website for MOO! Wrapper, set the project preferences to use ONLY the ATI GPU...

DistRTgen only uses Nvidia anyways...

After you make the change, UPDATE the project and abort any Moo! Nvidia jobs... should be okay after that.


----------



## Jayce1971

Jetpack, go to the individual project page. Go to user preferences (or equivelant). Set project to either use ATI or GeForce, but not both. Enable ATI on Moo, and only enable GeForce/CUDA on Dirt. Go back to boinc stats and refresh both projects. Make sure that both projects are set at "100%" and one not higher than the other.

Tex is quicker on the draw!


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Go to the project website for MOO! Wrapper, set the project preferences to use ONLY the ATI GPU...
> 
> DistRTgen only uses Nvidia anyways...
> 
> After you make the change, UPDATE the project and abort any Moo! Nvidia jobs... should be okay after that.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayce1971*
> 
> Jetpack, go to the individual project page. Go to user preferences (or equivelant). Set project to either use ATI or GeForce, but not both. Enable ATI on Moo, and only enable GeForce/CUDA on Dirt. Go back to boinc stats and refresh both projects. Make sure that both projects are set at "100%" and one not higher than the other.
> 
> Tex is quicker on the draw!


Thanks to both! I understand now. I was confused because I was looking for options in the BOINC manager itself.


----------



## goodtobeking

We now unoffically have 101 Sign ups Great job peeps.

Now to reach our main goal of 5 BILLION combined total points for team OCN!!!


----------



## Ryanhabs

So just for informational purposes, the screensaver thing has total credits and average credit, what number should I be concerned with as they differ vastly.


----------



## b3machi7ke

so I stopped crunching primegrid today because everyone says DistRTGen cranks out serious mad points. If you guys are lying to me...







They seem to be taking an awfully long time to crunch, like 35-40 minutes per WU with my 460s OC'd to 860 core, PG only takes like 22-25 min per WU at those speeds. Guess we'll see where I'm at tomorrow with point generation


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b3machi7ke*
> 
> so I stopped crunching primegrid today because everyone says DistRTGen cranks out serious mad points. If you guys are lying to me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They seem to be taking an awfully long time to crunch, like 35-40 minutes per WU with my 460s OC'd to 860 core, PG only takes like 22-25 min per WU at those speeds. Guess we'll see where I'm at tomorrow with point generation


Same as my 460's... but the points add up!!!

Check the spreadsheet again...


----------



## Ryanhabs

I have a single 580 classified and each thing takes like 11 mins. I think 4 of them completed and it says total credits: 43325, average credits: 4276.29 Its a hell of a lot higher than the milkyway I was running all afternoon for 18927 credits.


----------



## Tex1954

I use the ADVANCED view and the numbers reported in the totals and averages are what the project websites report to the manager...

Personally, I set it and forget it... and then use BOINCStats to see the totals and such...

You will find that each project updates their XML data file at different times, and many average differently. Boinc Stats also updates every few hours (reading project XML files) and nobody (projects or stats sights) is really synchronized so you really need several days to see what is really happening...


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Same as my 460's... but the points add up!!!
> Check the spreadsheet again...


so I just checked the spreadsheet and am confused. Did the project nerf the points significantly? Currently it's got a 460 running @ 890 with ~150k ppd, while there is another entry with a 460 @ 794 pulling in ~300k ppd. Can you verify which one is an accurate representation of points?


----------



## Jayce1971

300k with a 460 is entirely doable. Keep in mind, the wu's are constantly changing. Getting longer and more difficult/time consuming to run. Thus, they keep upping the avg credit accordingly. Used to be a dirt wu took me about 20min, and worth about 4k pts. Now, they take about 1/2 hour, and worth 8k+. Just the way it's going.


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayce1971*
> 
> 300k with a 460 is entirely doable.


good to know, I just saw that a 460 with 200 mhz faster clock was getting half the points, had me scratching my head. either way it's more points than PG and I'll keep running it, was just curious as I've literally never run the project before so I had no idea what to expect points-wise


----------



## Ryanhabs

Well, this sort of makes me wish I still had that 560 sc for physx. From the sounds of it I could have both gpu's crunching at the same time. too bad I sold it with my old qx9650 system.


----------



## Jayce1971

Running dirt with 2 560ti's, 950 clocks, I can net about 800k-850k/day.


----------



## Ryanhabs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayce1971*
> 
> Running dirt with 2 560ti's, 950 clocks, I can net about 800k-850k/day.


going by what I can average my current rate @ 1 WU = 11 mins = 8660 credits (what I have been seeing since I started about an hour ago) 8660 x 5 (I'm completing 5 per hour atm) = 43300 credits x 24 hrs in a day = 1039200 credits in a day give or take due to WU size and completion time changes. I guess that is not bad.


----------



## gamer11200

Over 100 members!!!

And boo DistrRTgen. Start running them work generators again! BGB and the OCN community needs you!


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Over 100 members!!!
> And boo DistrRTgen. Start running them work generators again! BGB and the OCN community needs you!


I was nice, I set mine to receive 2 days worth of work and when they all downloaded I changed it back to zero extra days...I know they're squirrely so I tried to not take too many


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Over 100 members!!!
> And boo DistrRTgen. Start running them work generators again! BGB and the OCN community needs you!


you need to remove 1 ihatethismap he is listed twice but we should still have 100 members.


----------



## hxcnero

why does ME3 have to release the day this BGB starts







.
no worries, OCN has my 560tis for the duration of the event. 5 billion here we come!


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> you need to remove 1 ihatethismap he is listed twice but we should still have 100 members.


Thanks for noticing that. Being sick and reading spreadsheets makes my head hurt right now


----------



## DigitalSavior

distrRTgen out of work =/


----------



## jetpak12

Ok, I think I have everything straight now. DiRT on the 460, Moo on the 6970, and 18 SMP cores courteousy of HP Cloud Services going with Milkyway.









Do I need to worry that my new projects aren't showing up on BAM? I hope OCN gets the proper credit for my points, I signed up to the OCN team on each of the individual account pages.

5 billion here we come!


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Ok, I think I have everything straight now. DiRT on the 460, Moo on the 6970, and 18 SMP cores *courteousy of HP Cloud Services* going with Milkyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I need to worry that my new projects aren't showing up on BAM? I hope OCN gets the proper credit for my points, I signed up to the OCN team on each of the individual account pages.
> 5 billion here we come!


uh oh, we've got a badass over here!







crunch 'em!


----------



## DarkRyder

loading the secret weapon(s) as we speak....


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> loading the secret weapon(s) as we speak....


*slips "Hail to the Chief" on current playlist...*


----------



## Tex1954

SCVETTE signed up! Long time no see!!!

YEAH!!!!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> SCVETTE signed up! Long time no see!!!
> YEAH!!!!


Yea he put out 904k today if he does his normal 4mil a day he got in the old days we should hit 5bil no problem.


----------



## Jayce1971

Dutch Power Cows, tommorow. YeeeeeeHaaaaawwwwww!!!!!!!!
















Get along, little dogie...... Yip Yip Yip....... herd 'em out!

Edit: Don't forget to add [email protected] as a non-cpu intensive project. Uses hardly any resources, and doesn't affect your other projects, but all the little points add up.


----------



## Ryanhabs

I'm guessing I set it all up right but my account doesnt show on Boinc stats page although I did join Overclock.net on all my projects and on the project webpages. I just want to make sure OCN gets credit for the points I put up.


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryanhabs*
> 
> I'm guessing I set it all up right but my account doesnt show on Boinc stats page although I did join Overclock.net on all my projects and on the project webpages. I just want to make sure OCN gets credit for the points I put up.


give it time, gotta give it time. The points are accuring for OCN if you did everything right (which it seems you did) but sometimes it takes awhile before everything syncs up. It's not the prettiest process every, but it does work. Usually...lol


----------



## Ryanhabs

Okay, I figured as much, just want to make sure credit is going to the right places.


----------



## Hydrored

12:30 PM ET will should take position 27 from the Dutch Power Cows

Target results
Target will be reached in 3.38 days on March 9 2012

Date Target results
Credits on March 8 2012: 4,974,885,329


----------



## TheSocialHermit

Alright so I'm having an issue with Enyo... Keep coming home to a reset computer and I can't for the life of me figure it out. Had to log back in and start everything up again this morning and when I got back from the library at around 6:00pm I had to start everything back up again. Temp was 75c on the top card and about 55c on the bottom card while running Moo! Wrapper with nothing running on the CPU. I'm at a complete loss and need some ideas on what may be the issue. So anyone got a clue?

EDIT: Checked the logs and it is looking like the power supply is not giving enough juice to the system after so long... I hate cheap PSUs...


----------



## granno21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> SCVETTE signed up! Long time no see!!!
> YEAH!!!!


He's back from vacation?


----------



## blazed_1

Got my 6950 and 2500k set up and running some Moo! for this. Had to leave the 6950 at stock clocks or the fans get too annoying. Looks like it's still getting some decent credits though.


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blazed_1*
> 
> Got my 6950 and 2500k set up and running some Moo! for this. Had to leave the 6950 at stock clocks or the fans get too annoying. Looks like it's still getting some decent credits though.


Damn straight it will!


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSocialHermit*
> 
> Alright so I'm having an issue with Enyo... Keep coming home to a reset computer and I can't for the life of me figure it out. Had to log back in and start everything up again this morning and when I got back from the library at around 6:00pm I had to start everything back up again. Temp was 75c on the top card and about 55c on the bottom card while running Moo! Wrapper with nothing running on the CPU. I'm at a complete loss and need some ideas on what may be the issue. So anyone got a clue?
> EDIT: Checked the logs and it is looking like the power supply is not giving enough juice to the system after so long... I hate cheap PSUs...


Underclock the GPU's a bit. I know all about cheap Power Supplies.


----------



## hxcnero

Is primegrid out of WUs? I just got home and saw I have no WUs to run and only one WU is currently running.
rainbow tables isn't giving me any work either. Should i run GPU Grid if i don't get any more primegrid units?


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DigitalSavior*
> 
> distrRTgen out of work =/


Oh for crying out loud. Someone go and rant in their forum saying dozens and dozens of hungry gpu's need work!









From Finland with Desire


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Oh for crying out loud. Someone go and rant in their forum saying dozens and dozens of hungry gpu's need work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Finland with Desire


I have enough units for the rest of today and tomorrow but i did notice that the uploads are starting to pile up to








lest us hope that they can drop some more work tomorrow


----------



## solsamurai

Whoo! First time Bionic Boinic user up and running!


----------



## Tex1954

NICE! Welcome to the club!!!


----------



## lagittaja

On my way to my place right now. I think I'll skip installing the 88gts this time unless distrrtgen fires up the work generators.
Off topic. Such a beautiful winter day here in Finland

























From Finland with Desire


----------



## granno21

Looks amazing there!


----------



## lagittaja

Too bad I dont have a proper camera lol

From Finland with Desire


----------



## nanoprobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> Underclock the GPU's a bit. I know all about cheap Power Supplies.


Start with downclocking the memory clock.(down clocked mine by 50%) You can lower it significantly with little to no effect on performance and save power. Your temps will be lower too.
If you can afford it look for sales on 80 bronze certified PSUs. Just changing to one of those can save power over a generic PSU. Good luck.


----------



## mkclan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> On my way to my place right now. I think I'll skip installing the 88gts this time unless distrrtgen fires up the work generators.
> Off topic. Such a beautiful winter day here in Finland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Finland with Desire


I love that look like trees planted, I also, in spring, planted some couple 10000+/- of tree.
Sorry my English


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> I have enough units for the rest of today and tomorrow but i did notice that the uploads are starting to pile up to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lest us hope that they can drop some more work tomorrow


Yeah, I got a few WUs uploaded last night, but noticed a ton of 'em piled up trying to upload. I didn't switch back to PG yet, hoping that the server will get its act together so two or three days of crunching this project won't be for naught. I don't think there's any way we hit 5 bill if dirt is down for more than a couple days


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Looks like today is going to be our best day ever to date probly 27mil we are at 26mil right now.
26,146,669.19 so far


----------



## Finrond

Add about 380k worth of distrrtgen points to that, just signed up for the project yesterday so they wont show up til the daily boincstats update.


----------



## GingerJohn

104 sign ups! Awesome, we got this.

Going to work now, good luck to everyone!


----------



## FireBean

What kind of PPD are you guys getting. I'm only seeing about 40kppd.


----------



## lagittaja

And I got my own internet set up. Click update on Distrrtgen and PRESTO, it connected. GRRRRH it WAS the school internet's fault.






















Now that I have succesfully attached dist on my machine, it doesn't have any tasks. For the love of...
*happy thoughts happy thoughts happy thoughts*


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireBean*
> 
> What kind of PPD are you guys getting. I'm only seeing about 40kppd.


1.8M







(2 AMD 5870 and 2 nvidia 570s crunching away)

What projects are you running?


----------



## DarkRyder

lol, still got time to fill up the tank before BGB starts.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Hopefully DistrRTgen and PrimeGrid churn out some more work. I've got about 10 hours of dirt in my queue and PrimeGrid's overall status only shows a couple hundred PPS Sieve units available.


----------



## jetpak12

I haven't been able to get any work from dirt, so my 460 is running Moo currently. Should I switch it to PrimeGrid, or is that out of work too?


----------



## Tex1954

Hopefully DistRTgen will fix their dang server so I can upload! I'm backed way up!!!

LOL!


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> I'm backed way up!!!


Less cheese, more bran. I find a cup of coffee helps too.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> I'm backed way up!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Less cheese, more bran. I find a cup of coffee helps too.
Click to expand...

^







^


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quel*
> Out of work for the current time on CPU and GPU. The loaner server has to catch up and we do not have the drives and RAID controller from our old server to install in the new box in my living room yet.


Posted today on the DistrRTgen forums


----------



## Ryanhabs

DistRT sending me a WU here and there but only like since I wok up this morning, I have collatz filling in in the mean time... they dont give a whole bunch of credits per WU but it only take me like 3 to 4 mins per. I just have my cpu ripping through the milkyway n-bodies atm, takes about 30 seconds for each one to finish but its like 6 credits for each one







I wish distRT would get some more work out.... I didn't get to grab a bunch od WU's from them last night but in a little under 2 hours I had 240000 credits


----------



## Angrybutcher

The problem with Collatz, is it requires multiple completions for verification. It can take several days before you get credit sometimes.


----------



## Ryanhabs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> The problem with Collatz, is it requires multiple completions for verification. It can take several days before you get credit sometimes.


BLAH! so what is a good gpu one to run? I tried MOO but I get 1 cuda pack and once its finished it sits for like 30 mins then I'll get another.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryanhabs*
> 
> I just have my cpu ripping through the milkyway n-bodies atm, takes about 30 seconds for each one to finish but its like 6 credits for each one


6 points for 30 seconds work is _good_ for a CPU. I have just had a look at the completed work on your account, you are getting 0.18 P/S, which works out at ~15,500 PPD. Not too shabby at all for a CPU.


----------



## Ryanhabs

I'm just looking to maximize the possible points to help OCN get the goal. It seems the GPU is where all the points are and it also seems most of those points come from distRT, which is down for the time being so I wanna try to make up those points any way I can.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Outside of DistrRTgen, PrimeGrid's PPS Sieve is the next best points for Cuda cards, though their work is also limited right now. PrimeGrid Cullen/Woodall is decent around 200k ppd for your card, not sure about PPS LLR. Next would be I believe GPU Grid, though I've never ran it, followed by a delayed Collatz and Milkyway in a distant 4th with less than 150k ppd for Cuda (much better on AMD).


----------



## DarkRyder

run prime grid. its the next best thing for points with an nvida card.


----------



## FireBean

I am running these:

DistRTgen (just added it today)
Collatz Conj...
Einstein
Milkyway
Moo!!!!


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> 6 points for 30 seconds work is _good_ for a CPU. I have just had a look at the completed work on your account, you are getting 0.18 P/S, which works out at ~15,500 PPD. Not too shabby at all for a CPU.


Yeah that's not too shabby at all.
Currently I'm running PrimeGrid on my cpu and I have the llravx thingy enabled so the LLR subprojects can utilize the AVX-instruction set on Sandy Bridge cpu's. Looking at the validated tasks, I'm only running Proth Prime Search LLR (7.10) right now and looks like the tasks average 271 seconds on completion time, so that is approximately 318 tasks per day per core.. Average points are 8.31 per task.
So that adds to..
86400 / 271 = 318 * 8,31 ≃ 2642,58 PPD per core.
I have one core of four dedicated to my 470 while running GPUGrid so I'm running these avx PPS LLR's on three cores so that's 7927.74 PPD for my case








Gonna put this in your spreadsheet in a minute Tex.


----------



## Tex1954

LOL!!!


----------



## lagittaja

What ya laughing at lmao


----------



## Jayce1971

Just pulled a pork shoulder out of the smoker. Now, into the slow cooker all day! Yummmmmm... Add a little balsamic vinegar, garlic/onion/ honey, mustard and bourbon and now to cook all day and reduce it down to THE BEST pulled pork sandwiches!!!!


----------



## DarkRyder

really? really? really? just as i'm leaving for my lunch (most likely Ramen noodles again!) you tell me that!?! thats mean


----------



## Imrac

Box Fan Shoved against case... check
GPUs Fans at 75%... Check
Window Cracked... Check
Snow On Ground... Check

Good day to start crunching!... Speaking of which, I am going to go eat some captain crunch.


----------



## Jayce1971

Peanut butter Captncrunch?


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayce1971*
> 
> Just pulled a pork shoulder out of the smoker. Now, into the slow cooker all day! Yummmmmm... Add a little balsamic vinegar, garlic/onion/ honey, mustard and bourbon and now to cook all day and reduce it down to THE BEST pulled pork sandwiches!!!!


I'll get on the road now. Cya in a couple hours


----------



## Ryanhabs

Okay, I have prime grid set up it should start running about the same time 12:00 hits for the beginning on the event. They all have an average run time of like 10 mins, but I'll have to see what actually happens. I'm just gonna leave milkyway running on cpu only for now, I would adjust things more if I actually showed up on Boincstats at all. Damn thing still says it cant find my username and I signed up yesterday.


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Outside of DistrRTgen, PrimeGrid's PPS Sieve is the next best points for Cuda cards, though their work is also limited right now. PrimeGrid Cullen/Woodall is decent around 200k ppd for your card, not sure about PPS LLR. Next would be I believe GPU Grid, though I've never ran it, followed by a delayed Collatz and Milkyway in a distant 4th with less than 150k ppd for Cuda (much better on AMD).


Cuda side of PPS LLR is in beta and has no tasks available till they move it out of beta, when I have no idea..
Ryanhabs, with GPUGrid, I think your 580 when oc'ed could pull something like 300-350k PPD from long run tasks. But you need to have swan_sync=0 environmental setting in your windows 7 so that it dedicates one core on your cpu to the GPU. GPUGrid likes to have a lot of cpu cycles, currently my [email protected] is hogging the core I dedicated to it completely.
If I would run primegrid on all of my cores the gpu usage on my 470 would drop and the completion time on the gpugrid wu would jump up also quite a bit.


----------



## Tex1954

LOL! Best day ever at 26 mil!!! I see Scvette and others turned up the heat!

YES YES YES!!! PURE EXCELLENTNESS!!! (is that a word???)


----------



## lagittaja

I doubted at first but that is actually a word see http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/excellentness


----------



## Jayce1971

Just got enough additional Dirt work to last for 3-4 days. Sometimes, you can pick up extra wu's if they time out on someonelses rig. Sure butcher, come on down! We got plenty for everyone.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> LOL! Best day ever at 26 mil!!! I see Scvette and others turned up the heat!
> YES YES YES!!! PURE EXCELLENTNESS!!! (is that a word???)


We only need 2 more of those to hit our 5B goal


----------



## Starbomba

Out of some climate oddity, seems like a cold wave has arrived here just when summer begins. I can push my stuff a bit harder for this BGB


----------



## raiderxx

My stats are showing that Im not submitting any points on http://www.boincstats.com.. But Boinc is showing different. Is there any way to confirm? My computer is running 100%.


----------



## Tex1954

Takes a while to add new folks... 24-48 hours usually on BOINCStats..


----------



## jetpak12

I started running PrimeGrid, but I'm not getting any WUs. This was the case with dirt, but I figured that problem was because their server was down. I just want to make sure I'm doing it right... I'm getting WUs from Moo just fine.


----------



## Jayce1971

Hey raider.... I'm 55 miles north of ya. Give boincstats some time to update. It only updates every 2 hours, and not neccessarily then. Unless the project (SETI for example) doesnt update credit on a regular basis. Normally, give it a day or so.


----------



## GingerJohn

48 hours. 104 members. 52,000,000 points. Going to be epic no matter what happens.

Also, only 3M behind Dutch Power Cows. I'm betting team rank #27 will be ours by the next update.


----------



## Jayce1971

Keep in mind that there are ALOT of teams, looking at what projects will help them out, points wise. It's a bit of a small migration for nVidia users, between Dirt and PG. When ones out, usually the other gets a migratory influx of users. Then they run out of work, the cycle continues!


----------



## lagittaja

It's almost time!


----------



## Jayce1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> got 15 signups so far, lets go for 100!!!


And to think..... You weren't even being serious at the time!


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayce1971*
> 
> And to think..... You weren't even being serious at the time!


Yep. All it took was a bit of hype, a banner add and $400 of extra prizes...


----------



## lagittaja

Go go go go go go go


----------



## Starbomba

Is it just me, or NFS is also generating lots of failed WU's? even on my stock CPU's with good cooling are getting computation errors.


----------



## NKrader

perhaps I will come in for the next one.

i dont fancy switching teams often, but everyone keeps trying to recruit me lol.


----------



## lagittaja

Found the proper instructions to run gpu stuff along with llravx primegrid. Now I have my sauna doing some sieve while running avx llr's on cpu


----------



## wanako

Great, right when the event's started I run out of Rainbow Tables.







PrimeGrid isn't giving out squat. What's the next best hope for GPU?


----------



## ACHILEE5

I'm not signing up because I'm not doing this for 48 hours!
But I am running BIONIC for OCN right now










But it's only using about 4 threads???
So how do I make it use all 8 threads???
And how do I make it do just one unit, and then stop and ask if it should get new unit "like i do folding"









thanks
AC


----------



## Bal3Wolf

looks like we can break the 5bil mark we just need to do 2 25mil days that should be easy with all the members we have signed up this time.


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Great, right when the event's started I run out of Rainbow Tables.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrimeGrid isn't giving out squat. What's the next best hope for GPU?


I think Moo! is the next best option, as collatz can take a really long time to validate points with their validation system. So they give out a little more points per WU, but Moo! is like instant iirc.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Does Moo have Cuda tasks though?


----------



## NKrader

delete me


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> But it's only using about 4 threads???


seems like a dumb question, but do you have hyperthreading turned on? ive never heard of boinc using less than is avail.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b3machi7ke*
> 
> I think Moo! is the next best option, as collatz can take a really long time to validate points with their validation system. So they give out a little more points per WU, but Moo! is like instant iirc.


or let your gpu's sit and wait for WCG GPU WU's like im doing







:


----------



## Kieran

I've finally reached 3 million points


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kieran*
> 
> I've finally reached 3 million points


YEAH!!!!


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Does Moo have Cuda tasks though?


Yeah, I currently have my 460 on Moo, due to the lack of Prime and Dirt WUs. I've got about 4 or 5 CUDA WUs in the log, compared to about 20 ATI WUs though.


----------



## lagittaja

Hmm I seem to be getting cuda wu's perfectly fine from primegrid. I'm running pps sieve's.
Server status shows 25k wu's ready to send but pps llr and pps sieve seem to be running a little low as shown on the first page. 3k for llr and 234 for sieve.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Also, only 3M behind Dutch Power Cows. I'm betting team rank #27 will be ours by the next update.


I was right:


I dropped my GPU memory from 1010MHz back to 1000MHz (stock) and it seems to have made the Milkyway tasks slower - 73.1s compared to 72.2s. Interesting, because going past 1010MHz doesn't give any kind of boost with a 900MHz core.


----------



## lagittaja

I'd say margin of error Gingerjohn. That's like 1.24% difference.


----------



## stren

So I ran moo wrapper on 3 480's for 10 hours last night, only got 130K points. This seems low? Also missed the sign up deadline because I left it til this morning. Forgot it was on east coast time


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Hmm I seem to be getting cuda wu's perfectly fine from primegrid. I'm running pps sieve's.
> Server status shows 25k wu's ready to send but pps llr and pps sieve seem to be running a little low as shown on the first page. 3k for llr and 234 for sieve.


Awesome, thanks for letting me know, I didn't know about the various projects. I'm getting WUs now.









I signed up for all the Prime projects that use Cuda, or do you think I should stick with PPS Sieve for highest PPD?


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> or let your gpu's sit and wait for WCG GPU WU's like im doing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


you could. but then again, this is an event for the OCN _*TEAM*_ which I seem to recall you're not a part of as you have your own team, and you're quite proud of the fact you're on a different team. So what you do with your rig is fine, but those of us who crunch as a part of a team are more concerned about the goals of our team instead of letting our hardware sit idle while we twiddle our thumbs waiting for gpu WUs for WCG.


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> So I ran moo wrapper on 3 480's for 10 hours last night, only got 130K points. This seems low? Also missed the sign up deadline because I left it til this morning. Forgot it was on east coast time


that seems insanely low, I know Moo! is great for AMD but I would have thought on cards like 480s you could crunch some ridiculous points. I haven't ever crunched it so I'm not the best person for advice on that, perhaps give GPUGRID a shot? I think their points are instant and they give out decent numbers as well for NVIDIA


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> I'd say margin of error Gingerjohn. That's like 1.24% difference.


It is very consistent over at least 60 results for both memory speeds; fairly large sample size showing very consistent results makes it less likely to be error. Maybe Milkyway is slightly memory dependant?

I might play arround with it a bit after the BGB and see how it scales if I drop the memory speed at all. In theory it shouldn't, but you never know...

Also, I love how the graph looks leading up to this BGB:


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> So I ran moo wrapper on 3 480's for 10 hours last night, only got 130K points. This seems low? Also missed the sign up deadline because I left it til this morning. Forgot it was on east coast time


Moowrapper gives very low points for nvida my 8800gt can get 110k on dist but only like 13k on moo.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> seems like a dumb question, but do you have hyperthreading turned on? ive never heard of boinc using less than is avail.


Yes, HT is on









Grrr! BOINC is pissing me off!









1. I never told it to use my GPUs!








2. It starts with Windows!








3. I've finished two jobs, but they say "Ready to report"! If they're ready, report them then









I can see BOINC getting its self un-installed


----------



## stren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Moowrapper gives very low points for nvida my 8800gt can get 110k on dist but only like 13k on moo.


Bummer - I had distrtgen on there too, but it never picked up anything.

I also messed up and have different user names for each project


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Yes, HT is on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grrr! BOINC is pissing me off!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I never told it to use my GPUs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. It starts with Windows!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. I've finished two jobs, but they say "Ready to report"! If they're ready, report them then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see BOINC getting its self un-installed


1. it automatically selects them, but you can simply go up under preferences and tell it to never use your GPUs.

2. you can change that with msconfig, and I also believe it's configurable through the BOINC manager itself?

3. can't help you with that, one of my machines has no problems reporting and updating, the other one I have to manually do it half the time but everything is the same.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Grrr! BOINC is pissing me off!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I never told it to use my GPUs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. It starts with Windows!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. I've finished two jobs, but they say "Ready to report"! If they're ready, report them then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see BOINC getting its self un-installed


I just "fire and forget"









Unless i'm running SETI. You gotta be a "Refresh" hoe with it


----------



## wanako

Switched to PrimeGrid PPS Sieve's for the 560Ti. I'll see how that goes.


----------



## DarkRyder

http://boincstats.com/stats/team_stats.php?pr=moowrapper&st=0&to=100#12

put out the 2nd highest credits last day on Moowrapper


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b3machi7ke*
> 
> 1. it automatically selects them, but you can simply go up under preferences and tell it to never use your GPUs.
> 2. you can change that with msconfig, and I also believe it's configurable through the BOINC manager itself?
> 3. can't help you with that, one of my machines has no problems reporting and updating, the other one I have to manually do it half the time but everything is the same.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> I just "fire and forget"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless i'm running SETI. You gotta be a "Refresh" hoe with it


Thanks lads









I'll try to put up with it, as long as I can


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Yes, HT is on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grrr! BOINC is pissing me off!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I never told it to use my GPUs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. It starts with Windows!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. I've finished two jobs, but they say "Ready to report"! If they're ready, report them then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see BOINC getting its self un-installed


1. Tools -> Display and Network Options ->


----------



## Ryanhabs

So It seems either I have to update PG every once in a while or it just backs up a bunch of WUs that are ready to send and just sits there. I mean it still grabs new ones but its not sending on its own


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> 1. Tools -> Display and Network Options ->


Thanks bud


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryanhabs*
> 
> So It seems either I have to update PG every once in a while or it just backs up a bunch of WUs that are ready to send and just sits there. I mean it still grabs new ones but its not sending on its own


Have you set "network availability" to Always under the Actions tab?

Also make sure that there are no time restrictions on it in the Tools > Display and Network Options box


----------



## Ryanhabs

It is. Meh, I already did my job for today (chopped up 2 trees in the front yard) so I'm just chillin playing xbox and checking this thing once in a while.


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryanhabs*
> 
> It is. Meh, I already did my job for today (chopped up 2 trees in the front yard) so I'm just chillin playing xbox and checking this thing once in a while.


yeah, PG is really the main offender for me when it comes to not updating/uploading its completed WUs. I mean, if I give it enough time it won't usually stack up more than 30-40 WUs, but still it's just the fact that you have to do it manually when everything is set correctly, gets under your skin a bit somedays...lol


----------



## wanako

lol! My 560Ti can knock-out a PPS Sieve in about 30 minutes while my 520 will do it in 2 hours. I never realized they were such weak cards. The difference in performance is staggering.


----------



## DarkRyder

lol yep


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> lol! My 560Ti can knock-out a PPS Sieve in about 30 minutes while my 520 will do it in 2 hours. I never realized they were such weak cards. The difference in performance is staggering.


My [email protected] punches through those sieves in 15-18minutes depending a bit on the position of moon and such


----------



## mkclan

I heate my stupid crapy gpu


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mkclan*
> 
> I heate my stupid crapy gpu


maybe you get lucky and win the 560Ti


----------



## mkclan

with hd 4250 I have zerro chances








Sorry my english


----------



## DarkRyder

your english is fine.


----------



## mkclan

moowraper stuck on 25% and I dont know how fix


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mkclan*
> 
> moowraper stuck on 25% and I dont know how fix


Click on the work unit that is stuck and then on the left click the abort button. Could be a jacked up work unit.


----------



## mkclan

all work stuck on 25%, I dont know problem in hardware or software


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mkclan*
> 
> all work stuck on 25%, I dont know problem in hardware or software


Is the computer locked up? Try restarting BOINC and/or the computer. You might have to lower the overclock on the CPU/GPU. Heat can build up in the computer or room while BOINCing and cause what was once a stable overclock to be unstable.


----------



## Angrybutcher

I found that if the local cache is too large, it can prematurely stop tasks and work on others. May want to look at that as well.


----------



## mkclan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> Is the computer locked up? Try restarting BOINC and/or the computer. You might have to lower the overclock on the CPU/GPU. Heat can build up in the computer or room while BOINCing and cause what was once a stable overclock to be unstable.


it did not work


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mkclan*
> 
> it did not work


A little more information.
Are you crunching anything besides MOO?
What settings have you changed in the Boinc Manager from the defaults?
What GPU/CPU and the overclock on them.
Is your GPU/CPU still being utilized when you hit 25% or do they go idle?


----------



## mkclan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> A little more information.
> Are you crunching anything besides MOO?
> What settings have you changed in the Boinc Manager from the defaults?
> What GPU/CPU and the overclock on them.
> Is your GPU/CPU still being utilized when you hit 25% or do they go idle?


i only install boinc, all settings is defaults. gpu 4250, cpu 960t oc on 4.2 Ghz
in 5 sec go to 25% after that start increas remaining time.
Sorry my english


----------



## Angrybutcher

Depending on the system and task, the % may not be real time. How long have you let it sit?


----------



## mkclan

more then 1h


----------



## granno21

Not that WCG offers big points, but I should really pay more attention to their forums. Apparently, they are having a big upgrade day

This means my 26 cores have been idling for a few hours


----------



## b3machi7ke

yeah, in somewhat of a similar situation, I really wish I would have known DistrRTGen was going to crap out like this. All that time i wasted away crunching their units and can't even upload jack to get credits for the team goal of 5 billion. Had I known it was going to be like this, would have had PG or something crunching the entire time so I wasn't wasting all that time


----------



## Tex1954

I had a 6hr lag on getting DistRTgen to upload... not sure exactly what time it crapped out... 4-5AM? , but didn't start uploading until later...


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> I had a 6hr lag on getting DistRTgen to upload... not sure exactly what time it crapped out... 4-5AM? , but didn't start uploading until later...


yeah, mine hadn't uploaded as of when I left for work this morning at around 6am EST. So it was working for 12+ hours without uploading anything. and I'm pretty sure they stlil haven't uploaded because i've only got like 90k points for the day, and I think 12 hours of dirt units equate to a bit more than 90k credits


----------



## Tex1954

It will sort itself out in a while no doubt...


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> It will sort itself out in a while no doubt...


it better, because if we're 400k short and the reason is that i chose to run dirt instead of PG and didn't get any credit for that 24 hour period of time, I will be seriously upset!!


----------



## DarkRyder




----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mkclan*
> 
> more then 1h


Does it appear to still be crunching, just not getting anywhere or the GPU/CPU running MOO idle? Do you have the GPU/CPU set to run always?


----------



## mkclan

I check in moo, it does not detect my gpu, i have crapy 4250, but moo show
"AMD ATI Radeon HD 2300/2400/3200 (RV610) (1024MB) driver: 1.4.1664"


----------



## Jayce1971

Dirt's just taking a while to upload completed wu's. Nothin' to worry about, server status is showing everything but work generators in the green. Just takes some time. I got about 2hrs, then they'll start transfering.


----------



## lagittaja

Well I'm back to normal PPS LLR wu's, after I added the app_info to get gpu work also the pps sieve wu's I got were a little funky. taking longer to complete and weird gpu usage and so on.
Hopefully in the future primegrid makes the avx publicly available without having to use app_infos and other jada jada


----------



## Hydrored

moo is not updating my complete WU's. I just came home to 72 completed WU's just sitting there


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> moo is not updating my complete WU's. I just came home to 72 completed WU's just sitting there


Their server status page lists everything in green. Maybe you are crunching too fast for their servers to handle it!


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> moo is not updating my complete WU's. I just came home to 72 completed WU's just sitting there
> 
> 
> 
> Their server status page lists everything in green. Maybe you are crunching too fast for their servers to handle it!
Click to expand...

lol 8 minutes per WU


----------



## Jayce1971

Dont forget: The 'egg has EVGA 560ti X2's or whatever they call 'em.... On sale for like $279. 2 GTX 560Ti's on one card..... fo' cheep! Would love to have 4 of these crunchin' in my rig! Would see around 3 million per day!


----------



## Hydrored

*RACE TO 5 Billion-*

Target results 5000000000
Target will be reached in 2.07 days on March 9 2012
Target results
Credits on March 8 2012: 4,998,599,402


----------



## Tex1954

I'm out of work on 2 systems now... DistRTgen out of work again... sheesh...


----------



## Hyoketsu

Ehhh, to hell with silence. A couple of case fans & a TFIII will be singing me a lullaby tonight.
Let's crunch!


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> I'm out of work on 2 systems now... DistRTgen out of work again... sheesh...


Great time for you to update the graphs then


----------



## Tex1954

Just updated... seems my points are there now... but I am also out of work...

Sheesh... have to run PG now...


----------



## lagittaja

Nice Hyoketsu
Doing the same here also! Fans at full blast whoooosh
Pushing my 470 higher on the core as we speak, voltage is at the usual 1.087v. 885c right now and I'm keeping an eye on the wu's.
I have 3dm11 benched this thing at 900core successfully but I have never ran PG/Distrrtgen on this with core higher than 875


----------



## gamer11200

Anyone who has signed up is eligible to win the GTX560Ti and the Ducky Keyboards. Other prizes require not accepting a prize in BGB15

Message if you won a prize in BGB15, chose "no" to the prize draw when signing up and want to change that to a yes.

Also, those who signed up after the event started has been discarded from the spreadsheet.


----------



## lagittaja

I bumped it to 890 core and it finished one wu at that but then after it started a new wu it errored out at 2mins30seconds in to the new wu. Going back to 885 now. Hopefully it's stable.
BOO scratch that it, errored 7mins in to this new wu. I'll keep it at 875








Don't wanna hurt the ppd anymore..

Next BGB I think I'll have this thing running even faster AND cooler








It's fiddling time on thursday evening







New thermal pads, some MX-2 and I'm revising the macgyver mounting technique on the antec pump/block unit on my card. I'll hit the hardware store tomorrow to see if I could find any zipties that are thinner so I can make the ties go through the thin screw holes on the heatplate.
And after that it's bios flashing time. Unlocked voltage yee haw!
Like I have said earlier, I have a horrible tim job on this right now, ran out of the mx-4 and like some of you know you need crazy amount of mx-4 for it actually spread enough. Probably have like 1/4 of the tim required in there. I'm gonna make a wild guess that I'll see below 50*C temps after I'm done with the card.


----------



## kyismaster

work faster computer work faster!


----------



## Buska103

*THE LITTLE CORSAIR UNIT THAT COULD*
(according to PSU calculators, I'm barely below 750w)





My dedicated BOINC rig for the next 18 hours








Running an EVGA 570HD and two MSI 6850s. At stock. I also brought my CPU back down to stock voltage and speeds to cut down on PSU load.

The EVGA 570HD was approved for RMA, I'm shipping it out tomorrow once I get home from school (need to pick up a USPS flat rate box, USPS is closed atm). It's unstable at stock, and because of that, I have to run it at 12mV higher than stock everything







oh well, hopefully EVGA sorts it out!








The 6850s are planned to be sold... but not today









I'm looking at it from the bright side - it's more beneficial than running a heater!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buska103*
> 
> *THE LITTLE CORSAIR UNIT THAT COULD*
> (according to PSU calculators, I'm barely below 750w)
> 
> 
> My dedicated BOINC rig for the next 18 hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running an EVGA 570HD and two MSI 6850s. At stock. I also brought my CPU back down to stock voltage and speeds to cut down on PSU load.
> The EVGA 570HD was approved for RMA, I'm shipping it out tomorrow once I get home from school (need to pick up a USPS flat rate box, USPS is closed atm). It's unstable at stock, and because of that, I have to run it at 12mV higher than stock everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh well, hopefully EVGA sorts it out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 6850s are planned to be sold... but not today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking at it from the bright side - it's more beneficial than running a heater!


Hot damn! (And I do mean HOT!) How are the temps on each of the cards when you have them stacked like that? Are you doing anything special to keep them cool?


----------



## Jayce1971

Finally uploading the finished Dirt work. 5min/upload X about 50...... lot's o' minutes! (Lot's o' points!)









edit: fixed.


----------



## Buska103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> Hot damn! (And I do mean HOT!) How are the temps on each of the cards when you have them stacked like that? Are you doing anything special to keep them cool?


Sadly, while using both AMD and Nvidia drivers, it seems as if the only card Afterburner lets me monitor is the primary card - in this case the GTX570. The AMD cards _ARE_ shown, but the clocks/voltages are completely grayed out, and there is no input for the temperatures and fan speed. They are hot to the touch though!

I might use cooling similar to what I did last summer... I can't find the pic I took, but what I did was take a window 20" fan and use it as a side panel







I may do that again.


----------



## kyismaster

well dark, time to start crunching.


----------



## Ryanhabs

Damn I wish I was gettong WUs from DistRT... I have been on PG since noon... I get a few that take 10 mins to run for like 3700 credits but then I'll get about 20 in a row that are an estimated 60 mins. and they barely double the points of the short WU's


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryanhabs*
> 
> Damn I wish I was gettong WUs from DistRT... I have been on PG since noon... I get a few that take 10 mins to run for like 3700 credits but then I'll get about 20 in a row that are an estimated 60 mins. and they barely double the points of the short WU's


thats pretty fast. .-. I only get 6.7k per wu/ 40 mins.


----------



## Ryanhabs

spoke too soon... now PG is filling up my list with tasks estimated for 4+ hours Once the task starts though it drops to about 1 hour. I'm running milkyway on just the cpu and those are taking about an hour per thread so each hour I'm finishing 8 WU's. points are not that high though

ok nvm... it seems that I'm eating these estimated 4+hours one pretty damn fast


----------



## pic16f28

How can i know that i am participating in the project?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pic16f28*
> 
> How can i know that i am participating in the project?


http://sks72.dyndns.org/boinc/

look for your username


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pic16f28*
> 
> How can i know that i am participating in the project?


did you sign up befor the event started and if so if your on the ocn team you should show up in the stats.


----------



## kyismaster

wohoo! now that i installed the second GPU, WORK BABY WORK


----------



## pic16f28

I just installed Boinc add a project Prime Grid ,In the account of Prime Grid i add myself ass Overclock.net team and Sing Up (SIGN UP HERE).
But i dont see myself on the http://sks72.dyndns.org/boinc/ why?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

when did you signup if it was after 12pm today you signed up to late.


----------



## pic16f28

hehe,i sing up 2 hours ago ,waste of time ,now uinstall everything


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pic16f28*
> 
> hehe,i sing up 2 hours ago ,waste of time ,now uinstall everything


you can still help we need all the help we can get to break 5bil.


----------



## Ryanhabs

You can still crunch to help reach the goal.


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pic16f28*
> 
> hehe,i sing up 2 hours ago ,waste of time ,now uinstall everything


Unfortunately, sign ups for this event is not accepted after the event begins. Anyone that has signed up in time ended up on sks72's stats page.

Just because you didn't make the sign up deadline doesn't mean that you can't still help us out in our push for 5 billion credits.


----------



## TheSocialHermit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> Hot damn! (And I do mean HOT!) How are the temps on each of the cards when you have them stacked like that? Are you doing anything special to keep them cool?


Okay I have to know what all you are running, man! You came out of FREAKING NOWHERE and are now running with our top guys like Tex1954 and DarkRyder. I just got my dinky little 5850 CrossFire setup and I can't match what you got in ppd unless I throw at least another 5850 in.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buska103*
> 
> Sadly, while using both AMD and Nvidia drivers, it seems as if the only card Afterburner lets me monitor is the primary card - in this case the GTX570. The AMD cards _ARE_ shown, but the clocks/voltages are completely grayed out, and there is no input for the temperatures and fan speed. They are hot to the touch though!
> I might use cooling similar to what I did last summer... I can't find the pic I took, but what I did was take a window 20" fan and use it as a side panel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may do that again.




I know the feeling...


----------



## gamer11200

You guys do not want to see how my main rig is wired on the inside. What began as a nice job with cable management turned into a mess after changing cases, adding a blu-ray drive and swapping graphics cards and disk drives ;(


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> You guys do not want to see how my main rig is wired on the inside. What began as a nice job with cable management turned into a mess after changing cases, adding a blu-ray drive and swapping graphics cards and disk drives ;(


You haven't seen mine as well, with all the cables flying around from trying to find optimal rad positions, two video cards, and the pseudo-IDE cable from my sound card.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> You guys do not want to see how my main rig is wired on the inside. What began as a nice job with cable management turned into a mess after changing cases, adding a blu-ray drive and swapping graphics cards and disk drives ;(


lol my server is the same i had it all nice then the psu in it stoped working so i had to yank it out and put another in and i didnt spend anytime making it look good.


----------



## Buska103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSocialHermit*
> 
> Okay I have to know what all you are running, man! You came out of FREAKING NOWHERE and are now running with our top guys like Tex1954 and DarkRyder. I just got my dinky little 5850 CrossFire setup and I can't match what you got in ppd unless I throw at least another 5850 in.
> 
> I know the feeling...


You have a much nicer fan than me











I have it set to exhaust since ALL three video cards are technically open-air coolers (heat air INSIDE case rather than take it out). I have the back panel taken off so I could get cool air from the huge 24pin cable management slots


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> You guys do not want to see how my main rig is wired on the inside. What began as a nice job with cable management turned into a mess after changing cases, adding a blu-ray drive and swapping graphics cards and disk drives ;(


lol have you seen my previous Q9550+460 sli rig? that was a horrid cable management even though I spent hours doing the cables
E:
I have shared this before but here we go again
Kids, this is what happens when you don't have a modular psu and you have a SLI setup with 7 fans with all controlled by 2x 3fan pots, 3hdds and 2 optical drives.
Don't try this at home! It will only make you angry and foolish enough to think that there would be cake!
 

Argh damn did I hate this Fractal case. I don't understand why everyone loves them so much. Bad paint job, sound dampening mats falling off, no space behind the other side of the case, lousy rubbers on the cable holes. And so on and so on.


----------



## Buska103

BTW, is there any possible way to throttle the GPU usage (just like CPU usage)? I don't feel that comfortable running 100% on three close GPUs for 18+ hours. Noise is already unbearable, how can I sleep?!


----------



## lagittaja

Tthrottle








http://efmer.eu/boinc/


----------



## allikat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> My [email protected] punches through those sieves in 15-18minutes depending a bit on the position of moon and such


My PG are taking 15 mins or so when Idle, 20-25 when the machine is in use browsing. And my second block didn't show up in time.. so my other card is still air cooled..


----------



## kyismaster

Haha, running a fan over USB, bringing my GPU and CPU down a nice 3-5c

the fan is really 12v, but I run it at 5v usb, because at 12v its the equivalent of a DELTA brand fan.... that thing will FLY out of the computer.


----------



## Ryanhabs

Lagittaja, I just noticed the sig reference to the Wharfedale diamond series. I got myself a pair of the 7.2 Diamonds quite a few years back. Great little speakers. Play just as good today as they did the day I unboxed them.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryanhabs*
> 
> Lagittaja, I just noticed the sig reference to the Wharfedale diamond series. I got myself a pair of the 7.2 Diamonds quite a few years back. Great little speakers. Play just as good today as they did the day I unboxed them.


audio speakers, don't/ rarely degrade in sound quality over time.

unless you break them P:

edit: a matter of fact, the longer you play them, the better they sound.

its called, "burn in periods"


----------



## Ryanhabs

well, I got them just towards the end of my the louder the better phase, so they have been "tested" LOL


----------



## lagittaja

@allikat
Wonder why yours is slower when being used? I have been at my computer all day and it's been punching those as fast as it would when it idles.
Currently the last uhm 100+ pps sieves that have been validated are completing at an average of 875.4 seconds. That adds to something like 330k ppd.
and yeah I actually did calculate 114 sieve results. I'm Calculator heavy user. Why? just for the heck of it.


----------



## allikat

Maybe I should look at completed task times, rather than adding up the elapsed and remaining times... lol
15-17 mins, that seems to be my range on these ti-448s. I'll crank them up a bit when the second water block arrives.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryanhabs*
> 
> well, I got them just towards the end of my the louder the better phase, so they have been "tested" LOL


well if you have a properly setup system, usually theres a fuse inplace, so you don't blow your speakers xD


----------



## TheSocialHermit

I love how I post about using standing fans for cooling and then this becomes a discussion on poor cable management... Are you all trying to tell me something?


----------



## allikat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSocialHermit*
> 
> I love how I post about using standing fans for cooling and then this becomes a discussion on poor cable management... Are you all trying to tell me something?


Keeping the temps down for longer crunching sessions







Plus some people around here really like the look of tight, taut cables, tied down and held firmly in place while... er... um.... what were we discussing again?


----------



## Petrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> Haha, running a fan over USB, bringing my GPU and CPU down a nice 3-5c
> the fan is really 12v, but I run it at 5v usb, because at 12v its the equivalent of a DELTA brand fan.... that thing will FLY out of the computer.


That's pretty cool, do you have it connected straight to the mobo or to a usb plug?


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> audio speakers, don't/ rarely degrade in sound quality over time.
> unless you break them P:
> edit: a matter of fact, the longer you play them, the better they sound.
> its called, "burn in periods"


Indeed. These 10.2's started to really shine after around 100 hours of listening.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petrol*
> 
> That's pretty cool, do you have it connected straight to the mobo or to a usb plug?


Via USB plug xD , created courteous of my own soldering


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Indeed. These 10.2's started to really shine after around 100 hours of listening.


i know right?

Headphones take anywhere from 24 - 48 hours of nonstop playing time, then they will turn into a dream









same applies to speakers. Longer the burn in time, the better I suppose!


----------



## Ryanhabs

I seem to be popping off the PPS (sieve) WU's in 760 second range. so like 12 mins and change. It doesn't seem to show a difference in times from when i'm uploading pics of speakers of just playing xbox and leaving my pc alone to crunch.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buska103*
> 
> Sadly, while using both AMD and Nvidia drivers, it seems as if the only card Afterburner lets me monitor is the primary card - in this case the GTX570. The AMD cards _ARE_ shown, but the clocks/voltages are completely grayed out, and there is no input for the temperatures and fan speed. They are hot to the touch though!


Afterburner works fine for me reading both cards: ATI primary, Nvidia secondary. See if it will let you select the other cards in the Settings menu. You could also try GPU-Z.









Also, I'm running out of PrimeGrid WUs, is anyone else getting new WUs from them?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Afterburner works fine for me reading both cards: ATI primary, Nvidia secondary. See if it will let you select the other cards in the Settings menu. You could also try GPU-Z.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I'm running out of PrimeGrid WUs, is anyone else getting new WUs from them?


usually I wouldnt, but TThrottle helped me read my second card.


----------



## Ryanhabs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Also, I'm running out of PrimeGrid WUs, is anyone else getting new WUs from them?


I just got a bunch more PPS sieve WU's maybe 20 of them about 3 mins ago


----------



## Buska103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Afterburner works fine for me reading both cards: ATI primary, Nvidia secondary. See if it will let you select the other cards in the Settings menu. You could also try GPU-Z.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I'm running out of PrimeGrid WUs, is anyone else getting new WUs from them?


GPU-Z displays the temperatures and fan speeds yes.. which is nice and all... but when I opened up GPU-Z, the 6850 memory speed was at 300mhz







At stock they should be at 1100mhz..



But I would assume it doesn't matter much since BOINC doesn't use GPU memory?
Anyway, I have to go to sleep now :\ I wake up at 6:20 eastern time for schooooool


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryanhabs*
> 
> I seem to be popping off the PPS (sieve) WU's in 760 second range. so like 12 mins and change. It doesn't seem to show a difference in times from when i'm uploading pics of speakers of just playing xbox and leaving my pc alone to crunch.


Nice. Good to see those cuda cores hard at work. You got 900core on the 580? Damn nice. What kind of cooling do you have?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buska103*
> 
> GPU-Z displays the temperatures and fan speeds yes.. which is nice and all... but when I opened up GPU-Z, the 6850 memory speed was at 300mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At stock they should be at 1100mhz..
> 
> But I would assume it doesn't matter much since BOINC doesn't use GPU memory?
> Anyway, I have to go to sleep now :\ I wake up at 6:20 eastern time for schooooool


Lol I wake up 5:40 EST

for school.

-shrugs-

ima stay up


----------



## Petrol

I'm not normally shy when it comes to heat but I had to stop running PG to avoid practically _melting_ the inductors (with two fans blowing on them) on my gfx card . I can deal with "too hot to touch" but searing pain at the moment of contact is not something I'm going to leave alone next to the accelerants I conveniently store near the PC


----------



## Ryanhabs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Nice. Good to see those cuda cores hard at work. You got 900core on the 580? Damn nice. What kind of cooling do you have?


Its the EVGA classified ultra, it comes with 900 on the core. I sadly just have the factory turbine for cooling it atm but in the next week I should be picking up 2x 240 rads, a classified hydrocopper block, an xspc raystorm, about 10ft of tubing and the xspc dual drive bay res / pump combo, but I'll be swapping the pump to an Alphacool VPP 655. It will only be cooling my cpu and single classified ultra, but I plan to SLi to 2 classifieds on water.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petrol*
> 
> I'm not normally shy when it comes to heat but I had to stop running PG to avoid practically _melting_ the inductors (with two fans blowing on them) on my gfx card . I can deal with "too hot to touch" but searing pain at the moment of contact is not something I'm going to leave alone next to the accelerants I conveniently store near the PC


this calls for some.... LN2!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petrol*
> 
> I'm not normally shy when it comes to heat but I had to stop running PG to avoid practically _melting_ the inductors (with two fans blowing on them) on my gfx card . I can deal with "too hot to touch" but searing pain at the moment of contact is not something I'm going to leave alone next to the accelerants I conveniently store near the PC


lol move the liquids and get back to boincing and guys we have done 17mil so far today by boincstats we should do 26-33mill for our first day of the bgb.


----------



## ML241

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Tthrottle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://efmer.eu/boinc/


^^^This program is not working for me at all. It says is has been doing it's first time check for the past 45 minutes.


----------



## raiderxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayce1971*
> 
> Hey raider.... I'm 55 miles north of ya. Give boincstats some time to update. It only updates every 2 hours, and not neccessarily then. Unless the project (SETI for example) doesnt update credit on a regular basis. Normally, give it a day or so.


Cool. Ok. And if you're ever in the Manhattan/Topeka area, PM me! Always up to meeting a fellow OCNer! Or if you're going to Fakepattie's Day this weekend.


----------



## kyismaster

I might only be able to crunch out 300k this BGB


----------



## Ryanhabs

man... why does distRT have to be down


----------



## Angrybutcher

^ that


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryanhabs*
> 
> I just got a bunch more PPS sieve WU's maybe 20 of them about 3 mins ago


Hmm, clicking the update button should give me more WUs, right? I had about 25 WUs from earlier today, but now I'm down to just 5...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buska103*
> 
> GPU-Z displays the temperatures and fan speeds yes.. which is nice and all... but when I opened up GPU-Z, the 6850 memory speed was at 300mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At stock they should be at 1100mhz..
> 
> 
> 
> But I would assume it doesn't matter much since BOINC doesn't use GPU memory?
> Anyway, I have to go to sleep now :\ I wake up at 6:20 eastern time for schooooool


I hope it won't matter too much. GPU-Z is telling me I'm using about 100MB on the 6970, and around 50MB on the 460.


----------



## Ryanhabs

Is there a way to see how long you have been running a specific project? If i'm correct I have been running PG solid on my gpu for since 12 noon EST, so 30 mins shy of 12 hours. and it shows 180k. times that by 2 for a 24hr run and thats 360k for the day, which would be 720k for the 48hr period of the event. provided it doesnt run out of work on the PPS sieve WU's. Its slightly disappointing since I ran DistRT for about 3 hours worth of WU's last night and got 251k.


----------



## Ryanhabs

@ Jetpak12 Are you running a specific PG set? I have mine just grabbing PPS sieve WU's and I just filled again along with a few milkyway nbody WU's


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryanhabs*
> 
> @ Jetpak12 Are you running a specific PG set? I have mine just grabbing PPS sieve WU's and I just filled again along with a few milkyway nbody WU's


I have all the PG projects that support CUDA selected, before I did that I wasn't getting any. I think I got a handful of each initially, although most were of the PPS Sieve variety.


----------



## Ryanhabs

do you have it set to get like 2 days worth of work? Someone told me to do that with DistRT but since its a universal setting all of my projects do that... I always have like 150 WU's in my ready list.

Edit: Okay all, happy crunching... I'm about to passout @ my keyboard watching this thing... time for some robot chicken and sleep


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryanhabs*
> 
> do you have it set to get like 2 days worth of work? Someone told me to do that with DistRT but since its a universal setting all of my projects do that... I always have like 150 WU's in my ready list.


Meh, I always have 15 Wu's in my list, no more , no less.









then again I run MooWrapper


----------



## DarkRyder

i think i have about 1000 in queue at all times on my server.







then again it makes me right at 1million/ppd so it needs work to do. Dont want it getting lazy now do it ?


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryanhabs*
> 
> do you have it set to get like 2 days worth of work? Someone told me to do that with DistRT but since its a universal setting all of my projects do that... I always have like 150 WU's in my ready list.
> 
> Edit: Okay all, happy crunching... I'm about to passout @ my keyboard watching this thing... time for some robot chicken and sleep


Ok, I may have figured it out. I found a setting that states: "Maintain enough work for xx days", and its currently set at 0.25. Boinc Manager seems to think that the five PG WUs I currently have are going to take 5 hours each, so my guess its that its waiting for those to clear out before getting more.

I'm going to hit the hay too, hopefully I'll still have some PG WUs in the morning.


----------



## pfunkmort

So...because of game-related issues, I just had to change my graphics card driver (to RC11 - I'm on a 7970 as per my sig), and now BOINC won't register my card at all for MilkyWay. I tried with Moo, even though it wouldn't do it earlier, and it still won't play nice with my 7970, but now MilkyWay won't either. Is there some place where I can reset the option for what card I'm using? Or am I just boned and resigned to using CPU tasks only?

Nevermind, I got it to work. Still won't work with moowrapper. But what can one do?


----------



## Flying Toilet

Weird... [email protected] wasn't producing any points for the unofficial stats. Switch to primegrid, and now I'm getting points...


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSocialHermit*
> 
> Okay I have to know what all you are running, man! You came out of FREAKING NOWHERE and are now running with our top guys like Tex1954 and DarkRyder. I just got my dinky little 5850 CrossFire setup and I can't match what you got in ppd unless I throw at least another 5850 in.
> 
> I know the feeling...


Thanks! I don't think I've quite arrived at the level of DarkRyder or Tex yet, but I've been working on improving since I started crunching back in January. BOINC'ing is addictive!







Just wish I had learned about it sooner 'cause I'm enjoying the hell out of it!!!

I've been running my sig rig pretty much nonstop since I started BOINC'ing. That had been my main point producer right up until the start of this BGB...and then I was finally able to bring my newly built, dedicated budget cruncher online!







It's still a work in progress, but I wanted to try to get it crunching ASAP so we could make our 5 billion credit goal. At the moment, it has 2 reference 5870's (running at stock) and an FX-8120 (stock). I've got a 3rd 5870 (overclocked, non-reference), but I wanted to figure out how to keep it cool enough before I add it to the mix. Otherwise, I think the whole system just might melt down!!! Hopefully I'll be able to post a build log with a bunch of pictures sometime after BGB is finished.


----------



## Imrac

How long does it take for boinc stats to recognize a new project? Started doing moo wrapper this morning and have over 200k points, but isnt undermy projects on boinc stats.


----------



## granno21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> Thanks! I don't think I've quite arrived at the level of DarkRyder or Tex yet, but I've been working on improving since I started crunching back in January. BOINC'ing is addictive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wish I had learned about it sooner 'cause I'm enjoying the hell out of it!!!
> I've been running my sig rig pretty much nonstop since I started BOINC'ing. That had been my main point producer right up until the start of this BGB...and then I was finally able to bring my newly built, dedicated budget cruncher online!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's still a work in progress, but I wanted to try to get it crunching ASAP so we could make our 5 billion credit goal. At the moment, it has 2 reference 5870's (running at stock) and an FX-8120 (stock). I've got a 3rd 5870 (overclocked, non-reference), but I wanted to figure out how to keep it cool enough before I add it to the mix. Otherwise, I think the whole system just might melt down!!! Hopefully I'll be able to post a build log with a bunch of pictures sometime after BGB is finished.


How does your fx-8120 do for Boinc? Run any World Community Grid projects on it yet?


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ML241*
> 
> ^^^This program is not working for me at all. It says is has been doing it's first time check for the past 45 minutes.


You running it as administrator? Also here could be something perhaps http://www.efmer.eu/boinc/tthrottle_manual.html
Also did you download 5.10 version or 3.41?
Weird that it isn't working, 5.10 worked perfectly fine on my htpc (and on my main rig, I did test it a few weeks ago)


----------



## lagittaja

Huh, do I see this correctly in Boincstats?
*Target will be reached in 1.19 days on March 8 2012*
E: Double post..


----------



## Hyoketsu

Wheee, passed the 100k credit mark~
Crunch, baby, crunch!


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Huh, do I see this correctly in Boincstats?
> *Target will be reached in 1.19 days on March 8 2012*
> E: Double post..


Just a bit more


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imrac*
> 
> How long does it take for boinc stats to recognize a new project? Started doing moo wrapper this morning and have over 200k points, but isnt undermy projects on boinc stats.


It won't show up in BOINCstats until the "Daily Update" which happens around 12PM EST every day.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imrac*
> 
> How long does it take for boinc stats to recognize a new project? Started doing moo wrapper this morning and have over 200k points, but isnt undermy projects on boinc stats.


When you look at the project, just make sure you are on the overclock.net team and the team will get the points, but as Finrond says you won't show up in the team stats until Noon EST.


----------



## Buska103

Points still at 60,000








Y U NO UPDATE?!

Still running that 570 and two 6850s... with ghetto 20" fan sidepanel and open window!


----------



## lagittaja

sks72's stats page is updating slow for me also. boincstats shows 264k while stats show 188k
And they are huge xml files so yeah. it's a bit slow but it works.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Huh, do I see this correctly in Boincstats?
> *Target will be reached in 1.19 days on March 8 2012*
> E: Double post..


Yep. Only need 20M to hit our goal....which is great because our big point apps for CUDA are struggling. DistrRTgen is out of work, PrimeGrid PPS Sieve is mostly out of work.


----------



## b3machi7ke

I am glad I downloaded enough Dirt units to run through this BGB...Looks like I won't quite have enough to finish the event with dirt, but i had NO idea what type of point producers this app was. the closest I've ever come to breaking 1 mill for the BGB was when I was credit hoarding for a day one time and it got like 700k. I've already broke the 1 mill mark and we've still got 24 hours left!!


----------



## Imrac

Awesome work B3







.

Anyone else notice we took over position 27







. And it shows we will make 5B in .98 days with over 24 hours to go


----------



## allikat

Anything up with Prime's results server? I have a pile of PPS Sieve results showing as ready to report.. looks like almost all last night's results...


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allikat*
> 
> Anything up with Prime's results server? I have a pile of PPS Sieve results showing as ready to report.. looks like almost all last night's results...


No, it's just that Prime wants you to upload manually sometimes. Send all those WU's now


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allikat*
> 
> Anything up with Prime's results server? I have a pile of PPS Sieve results showing as ready to report.. looks like almost all last night's results...


mine's been updating just fine for the last day or so. did you try to force PG to update through BOINC manager?


----------



## allikat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b3machi7ke*
> 
> mine's been updating just fine for the last day or so. did you try to force PG to update through BOINC manager?


Quote:


> 07/03/2012 14:49:29 | PrimeGrid | Sending scheduler request: Requested by user.
> 07/03/2012 14:49:29 | PrimeGrid | Reporting 76 completed tasks, not requesting new tasks
> 07/03/2012 14:49:51 | PrimeGrid | Scheduler request failed: Couldn't connect to server
> 07/03/2012 14:49:55 | | Project communication failed: attempting access to reference site
> 07/03/2012 14:49:57 | | Internet access OK - project servers may be temporarily down.


Yep...


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allikat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 07/03/2012 14:49:29 | PrimeGrid | Sending scheduler request: Requested by user.
> 07/03/2012 14:49:29 | PrimeGrid | Reporting 76 completed tasks, not requesting new tasks
> 07/03/2012 14:49:51 | PrimeGrid | Scheduler request failed: Couldn't connect to server
> 07/03/2012 14:49:55 | | Project communication failed: attempting access to reference site
> 07/03/2012 14:49:57 | | Internet access OK - project servers may be temporarily down.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep...
Click to expand...

ugh, yuck







Only thing you can do there, if your internet is fine, would be to exit out of BOINC manager completely and restart it, see if it's a communication issue with the manager and the servers (sometimes happens to me). Otherwise, just have to wait until their servers begin accepting your work


----------



## Ryanhabs

In the beginning PG was acting all funky for me when trying to send out the completed WU's but I had to restart my PC at one point and once I did that it seems to be reporting fine.


----------



## TheSocialHermit

Well I may have fried my 5850 Xtreme...


----------



## gamer11200

Woke up to see 33,033,938.77 credits earned for the first 24 hours of BGB16. #winning

We have come a long way since the first BGB. I remember back when we struggled to get 20 million in TWO days.

I have a little bit of spare cash lying around and steam is generous enough to offer those sweet mid-week deals. I purchased a copy of The Sims 3 that I can gift to someone.

Also, we were #1 in Moo! Wrapper yesterday! http://boincstats.com/stats/team_stats.php?pr=moowrapper&co=&st=0&or=12


----------



## allikat

Odd, the messages section in my BOINC manager shows the results uploaded, yet the tasks section continues to say "Ready to report" by the very same work unit.... How odd..


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSocialHermit*
> 
> Well I may have fried my 5850 Xtreme...










man down...


----------



## allikat

No.. card down... you still have the 920! Keep crunching man!


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Woke up to see 33,033,938.77 credits earned for the first 24 hours of BGB16. #winning
> We have come a long way since the first BGB. I remember back when we struggled to get 20 million in TWO days.
> I have a little bit of spare cash lying around and steam is generous enough to offer those sweet mid-week deals. I purchased a copy of The Sims 3 that I can gift to someone.
> *Also, we were #1 in Moo! Wrapper yesterday! http://boincstats.com/stats/team_stats.php?pr=moowrapper&co=&st=0&or=12*


geez man, #2 wasn't even close to our output, that's pretty ridiculous!!









also, very nice of you to give away the Sim3


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSocialHermit*
> 
> Well I may have fried my 5850 Xtreme...










what happened? temps get too hot?


----------



## Ryanhabs

I'm guessing since I started primegrid yesterday, that is why it isnt showing in my Boincstats page yet but it should be there after the daily update correct?


----------



## allikat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryanhabs*
> 
> I'm guessing since I started primegrid yesterday, that is why it isnt showing in my Boincstats page yet but it should be there after the daily update correct?


If the results are showing as validated on the prime results page, then it should.


----------



## Ryanhabs

Yeah I have 186 completed and validated tasks on their page. Okay, I'll chill until the daily update then.


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryanhabs*
> 
> Yeah I have 186 completed and validated tasks on their page. Okay, I'll chill until the daily update then.


just to put your mind at ease a bit more







It still counts all those points for you and it should show up after the daily update. I was crunching dirt for almost a day and it didn't show up on my page until after the daily update. So no worries, it'll be there


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Woke up to see 33,033,938.77 credits earned for the first 24 hours of BGB16. #winning


Those 5b points are in the bag








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> We have come a long way since the first BGB. I remember back when we struggled to get 20 million in TWO days.


Heh, i remember that. Back when i had my 9400 GT, a stock C2D and crunched exclusively SETI during that time









Wasn't it back in Sept 2010?


----------



## Biorganic

Wow this 4870 takes forever to finish Moo! Wus. I just now broke half a million total points, only like 90k for BGB so far. Cant wait for my new VGA.

Question: will I be able to run both my 4870 in a x4 pcie slot with my new card in the x16 slot for BOINC?


----------



## allikat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Question: will I be able to run both my 4870 in a x4 pcie slot with my new card in the x16 slot for BOINC?


Yes, and an x4 slot will not offer a significant bottleneck to BOINC I believe.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Question: will I be able to run both my 4870 in a x4 pcie slot with my new card in the x16 slot for BOINC?


It will work. [email protected] can work just fine with a x1 interface, BOINC should as well.


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> It will work. [email protected] can work just fine with a x1 interface, BOINC should as well.


it does







I had three 460s running on the board in my sig, I think it runs x8x8x4 and I didn't notice any point differences than when I ran the three 460s on x16x16x16


----------



## Biorganic

Awesome, So as soon as I get new Kepler, or 7870 or 7950,(waiting for Kepler to drop) I will add that into this rig and use my 4870 + new card.









Not that the 4870 is a super cruncher but every point helps.

Thanks guys!

Edit: This is post 777, and I am definitely addicted to BOINC.


----------



## allikat

They're saying there will be a Kepler reveal next week, so you may not have that long to wait there...


----------



## gamer11200

I really want a better card. I wanted to get one during boxing day but held off since radeon hd 7xxx was coming. Now, I have to wait longer for Keplar to release for prices to become right


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> I really want a better card. I wanted to get one during boxing day but held off since radeon hd 7xxx was coming. Now, I have to wait longer for Keplar to release for prices to become right


^You and me both^

The pricing right now is a bit absurd, hopefully Kepler will be priced competitively enough to bring everything down a bit. *crosses fingers*


----------



## GingerJohn

Depends on performance. If nVidia really have something worthwhile then we should hopefully see the price come down. I think AMD have a fair margin on the 7xxx series so they can afford to undercut Kepler, remains to be seen if they will or not.

If nVidia are blowing smoke then expect prices to stay the same for a while









What are the bets that our daily output for the 7th will be in the top 5 teams?

Edit: Number 4 based on yesterdays output. Oh yeah!









33,246,960 in 24 hours, less than 19M to go.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Depends on performance. If nVidia really have something worthwhile then we should hopefully see the price come down. I think AMD have a fair margin on the 7xxx series so they can afford to undercut Kepler, remains to be seen if they will or not.
> If nVidia are blowing smoke then expect prices to stay the same for a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are the bets that our daily output for the 7th will be in the top 5 teams?




Pretty good chance


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> ^You and me both^
> The pricing right now is a bit absurd, hopefully Kepler will be priced competitively enough to bring everything down a bit. *crosses fingers*


best do more than cross your fingers hoping NVIDIA will be priced competitively. I can't remember their last product that had competitive pricing compared to performance lol


----------



## allikat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Depends on performance. If nVidia really have something worthwhile then we should hopefully see the price come down. I think AMD have a fair margin on the 7xxx series so they can afford to undercut Kepler, remains to be seen if they will or not.
> If nVidia are blowing smoke then expect prices to stay the same for a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are the bets that our daily output for the 7th will be in the top 5 teams?
> Edit: Number 4 based on yesterdays output. Oh yeah!


Pretty much, AMD can drop those 7970 prices hard if they want to, they're just making as much as they can while it's the best card out there. Who can blame them? The price will drop when Kepler comes out and slaps AMD's current best around. The same thing has happened every generation for a decade or more. First Nvidia, then AMD, rinse, and repeat - over, and over again... Unless the economy does a major recovery soon, I doubt I'll go Kepler, and will stick with these cards for a while.


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Depends on performance. If nVidia really have something worthwhile then we should hopefully see the price come down. I think AMD have a fair margin on the 7xxx series so they can afford to undercut Kepler, remains to be seen if they will or not.
> 
> If nVidia are blowing smoke then expect prices to stay the same for a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are the bets that our daily output for the 7th will be in the top 5 teams?
> 
> Edit: Number 4 based on yesterdays output. Oh yeah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 33,246,960 in 24 hours, less than 19M to go.


Very nice, It looks like we will hit 5 Billion within the given time frame.


----------



## GingerJohn

I'm hoping to hit 5B before I go to bed tonight. Based on our current rate we should do, depends on how the updates are timed.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Very nice, It looks like we will hit 5 Billion within the given time frame.


We only need 19m. Considering we have easily surpassed 20m/day ever since March started, and got 33m yesterday, it's on the bag


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b3machi7ke*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> ^You and me both^
> The pricing right now is a bit absurd, hopefully Kepler will be priced competitively enough to bring everything down a bit. *crosses fingers*
> 
> 
> 
> best do more than cross your fingers hoping NVIDIA will be priced competitively. I can't remember their last product that had competitive pricing compared to performance lol
Click to expand...

lol, Believe me I know. The continued high pricing on gtx 580, which is blatantly outclassed, tells a lot about Nvidias pricing strategy.

But Hope is a Wonderful thing.... or not


----------



## Imrac

I would love to ditch my 5850s in place of a single card when it comes to gaming.


----------



## allikat

We will, definitely. Any way to tell whose unit pushes us over?


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allikat*
> 
> We will, definitely. Any way to tell whose unit pushes us over?


I would say it's very doubtful we'll know for sure. different projects update at different times and intervals i think.


----------



## DiHydrogenMonOxide

Why are the best prizes only available to those who already have the most invested in crunching? I only have a desktop and a laptop to crunch on so it seems unfair that I don't even have a chance to win the better prizes just because I can't afford to build or enlist more rigs.


----------



## Imrac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiHydrogenMonOxide*
> 
> Why are the best prizes only available to those who already have the most invested in crunching? I only have a desktop and a laptop to crunch on so it seems unfair that I don't even have a chance to win the better prizes just because I can't afford to build or enlist more rigs.


You only need 75k points, your sigrig CPU should be doing ~150k a day or more

Edit: Don't listen to me.... I don't know what I am talking about







.


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiHydrogenMonOxide*
> 
> Why are the best prizes only available to those who already have the most invested in crunching? I only have a desktop and a laptop to crunch on so it seems unfair that I don't even have a chance to win the better prizes just because I can't afford to build or enlist more rigs.


anyone who cracks the tiers for points has a chance to win. So if you get 75000k points over a 48 hour period, you're just as likely to win the best prize as someone like darkryder who generates 3+ million points in a 48 hour period. Once you cross the minimum points threshold, it doesn't necessarily matter how many points you generate after that.


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiHydrogenMonOxide*
> 
> Why are the best prizes only available to those who already have the most invested in crunching? I only have a desktop and a laptop to crunch on so it seems unfair that I don't even have a chance to win the better prizes just because I can't afford to build or enlist more rigs.


75,000 is more than fair. Using a HD5770 alone, you can get about 15,000 credits in 2 hours.

In your sig rig, you have a GTX460, you should be able to get 75,000 with no problems.


----------



## allikat

You have 2 machines, I have one, and I'll hit the 75k maximum prize level with no trouble (mostly due to PrimeGrid).
The prize levels are reasonable, they give everyone a shot at getting there. Put that GTX460 onto PrimeGrid and DistRTgen, and you'll get there.


----------



## DiHydrogenMonOxide

What projects should I be running to do that? I have PrimeGrid, Einstein, DistrRTgen, Milkyway, Collatz and GPUGRID running on 60 min rotation.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> 75,000 is more than fair. Using a HD5770 alone, you can get about 15,000 credits in 2 hours.
> In your sig rig, you have a GTX460, you should be able to get 75,000 with no problems.


Agreed. A single one of my GTS 450's can generate ~80k points in 24 hours on PrimeGrid. Your GTX 460 should be doing 100k+

DistRTgen and PrimeGrid are the top point generators for Nvidia cards. You can actually crunch anything you like, as long as you get to 75k points, but those two are the top dogs.


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiHydrogenMonOxide*
> 
> What projects should I be running to do that? I have PrimeGrid, Einstein, DistrRTgen, Milkyway, Collatz and GPUGRID running on 60 min rotation.


for this project? suspend Einstein, Milkyway, and Collatz. Leave PrimeGrid, DistrRTgen, and GPUGRID up and running and you'll crack the 75k points in no time flat


----------



## allikat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b3machi7ke*
> 
> for this project? suspend Einstein, Milkyway, and Collatz. Leave PrimeGrid, DistrRTgen, and GPUGRID up and running and you'll crack the 75k points in no time flat


This. Do that and you'll hit the top prize level easily. See? Not so hard after all


----------



## DiHydrogenMonOxide

Ok, thanks guys. Any tips on what I should run on my laptop with an i5?


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiHydrogenMonOxide*
> 
> Ok, thanks guys. Any tips on what I should run on my laptop with an i5?


CPUs don't really generate many points, so tbh don't expect much from your laptop. That being said, I don't actually know what's best to run on a mobile i5, perhaps milkyway CPU tasks?


----------



## allikat

The same, go for prime in the main as that has CPU and GPU work available.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

heck my old 8800gt can do 110K on dist not sure how much on primegrid i h avet let that run a full 24hrs yet I know moowrapper is great for amd but sucks for nv cards.


----------



## allikat

DistRtGen has no work available


----------



## DiHydrogenMonOxide

Ok, another question. Where can I see how many points I am getting a day? I look at my account on BOINCstats and it says I've only got about 4k credit in the past day.


----------



## Ryanhabs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allikat*
> 
> DistRtGen has no work available


I know, its sad. 24hrs of PG PPS sieve WU's and I only got 362580.41 total credits. I would have had that passed in like 3 or 4 hours of DistRT.

As for the cpu credits. I have been running milkyway nbody WU's since the beginning of the event and show 32772 total credits. Just to point out that you can pretty much run whatever on the cpu as it barely scratches what your gpu is doing.


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiHydrogenMonOxide*
> 
> Ok, another question. Where can I see how many points I am getting a day? I look at my account on BOINCstats and it says I've only got about 4k credit in the past day.


what's your boinc name, the same as your OCN username?

so it is. I see your problem, you've only been running SETI and WCG, two of the worst points projects out there







Run yourself some PG and DistrRTGen and GPUGRID, you'll crack that 75k point barrier in no time flat.


----------



## DiHydrogenMonOxide

Yessir, DiHydrogenMonOxide

Edit: I just read the PrimeGrid notice about the 295.XX drivers, is that still a problem? I have my monitor sleep while I'm not at my computer.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b3machi7ke*
> 
> so it is. I see your problem, you've only been running SETI and WCG, two of the worst points projects out there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Run yourself some PG and DistrRTGen and GPUGRID, you'll crack that 75k point barrier in no time flat.


Plus SETI is very inconstant when giving credit. It can take several days sometimes for the points to be counted, not to mention their frequent down time


----------



## allikat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiHydrogenMonOxide*
> 
> Yessir, DiHydrogenMonOxide
> Edit: I just read the PrimeGrid notice about the 295.XX drivers, is that still a problem? I have my monitor sleep while I'm not at my computer.


Yes, it can be. Turn off the monitor sleep option, and just switch the screen off physically when not using it.


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiHydrogenMonOxide*
> 
> Yessir, DiHydrogenMonOxide
> Edit: I just read the PrimeGrid notice about the 295.XX drivers, is that still a problem? I have my monitor sleep while I'm not at my computer.


I think it still is, but I've been running old drivers for awhile now so i haven't had to worry about it


----------



## allikat

Oh, and DHMO, look at the new graph, you've hit 41k in 24 hours, you should hit the 75k max prize by the end


----------



## DiHydrogenMonOxide

There seems to be two accounts with my name here is the correct one.


----------



## Ryanhabs

I just swapped my drivers back to the 290 version for the event as it says that the 295 drivers and cause errors on many different project WU's not just PG.


----------



## DiHydrogenMonOxide

Ok, so it seems when I log in, it takes me to the old inactive account, is there a way to merge the two together?


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiHydrogenMonOxide*
> 
> Ok, so it seems when I log in, it takes me to the old inactive account, is there a way to merge the two together?


I'm having trouble with split accounts as well. Looking at their website, it sounds like if you run all the projects you have listed in all of your accounts on a single computer, it'll merge them together. At least it worked for me (mostly). I had four different accounts at one point, and since running a single WU from each of my projects on my main rig, I'm now down to two.

Oh, and it seems to help if all your accounts have the same username, password and email too.

Its rather annoying, but it seems like Boincstats is very slow to update, so sometimes the best course of action is to simply wait.


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiHydrogenMonOxide*
> 
> Ok, so it seems when I log in, it takes me to the old inactive account, is there a way to merge the two together?


sure is, i just forget how. and i'm at work so no way to check and show, someone around here knows though


----------



## DiHydrogenMonOxide

It seems, according to the descriptions, that refreshing my CPID should do the trick, but I also followed jetpak12's advice for now.


----------



## jetpak12

Here are some more details on merging accounts from their website:

http://boincstats.com/page/faq.php#14


----------



## DiHydrogenMonOxide

Thanks jet, I did change my CPID, I just hope that it doesn't mean that my credit will get messed up for the event.


----------



## magic8192

Just processed my last DistrRTgen wu. I hope we can make it to 5 billion without DistrRTgen


----------



## Ryanhabs

Pg isn't doing terrible, but My PPS sieve WU's are coming in a lot slower and less at a time now.









So if I start to run out of work on PG PPS sieve should I swap back to collatz or gpugrid. although gpugrid seems to have long times for their runs or so it seems.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> Just processed my last DistrRTgen wu. I hope we can make it to 5 billion without DistrRTgen


We have a little under 14M to go. With DistrRTgen and PrimeGrid PPS Sieve out of work, the Nvidia crunchers will have a hard time staying competitive. It still shouldn't be an issue as we pulled 14M from Moo! yesterday from who knows where


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> Just processed my last DistrRTgen wu. I hope we can make it to 5 billion without DistrRTgen


Well we made 14M on Moo! alone yesterday, should be no problem.

Edit: Ninja'd by butcher


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryanhabs*
> 
> Pg isn't doing terrible, but My PPS sieve WU's are coming in a lot slower and less at a time now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if I start to run out of work on PG PPS sieve should I swap back to collatz or gpugrid. although gpugrid seems to have long times for their runs or so it seems.


i would recommend running GPUGRID over Collatz at the moment. Collatz requires your WU be completed by another machine before it will validate your points. So you might not get quite as many points from GPUGRID as you potentially could from Collatz, but as the push for 5 bill has a time limit, better to have 1 in the hand than 2 in the bush


----------



## Ryanhabs

Yeah I remember someone saying a few pages back that collatz takes a bit of time for the credits to go through. I have gpugrid added to my projects already just not grabbing work from it until I get really low with PG.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b3machi7ke*
> 
> i would recommend running GPUGRID over Collatz at the moment. Collatz requires your WU be completed by another machine before it will validate your points. So you might not get quite as many points from GPUGRID as you potentially could from Collatz, but as the push for 5 bill has a time limit, better to have 1 in the hand than 2 in the bush


A this point that makes sense. I planned ahead as I intended to run Collatz on my CPU(s) for the BGB and stocked up on pending credit. Got ~34k pending right now but it has been stable at that level for a few days, meaning that I am getting the same PPD as I am producing.


----------



## Flying Toilet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiHydrogenMonOxide*
> 
> Thanks jet, I did change my CPID, I just hope that it doesn't mean that my credit will get messed up for the event.


Same here, I signed up for [email protected] under my same email address and yet it still hasn't given me any of that credit toward the BGB event. Switched back to Primegrid and I started getting credit.


----------



## Ryanhabs

I just noticed something funny... When I add each project and it send you to the webpage to "start" your account I have been joining Overclock.net there right as I sign up. I just looked under my hosts list on Boincstats and it didn't have a team listed for PG. Should I assume Boincstats is just slow and its fine as Boinc manager has shown my team as Overclock.net since I started crunching?


----------



## jetpak12

I'm still getting PG WUs, but they do seem to be running out of PPS Sieve, as I'm mostly getting Genefer WUs now, which aren't any good because they take like 8 hours to complete.







Hopefully they'll give good points though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryanhabs*
> 
> I just noticed something funny... When I add each project and it send you to the webpage to "start" your account I have been joining Overclock.net there right as I sign up. I just looked under my hosts list on Boincstats and it didn't have a team listed for PG. Should I assume Boincstats is just slow and its fine as Boinc manager has shown my team as Overclock.net since I started crunching?


I added overclock.net on each individual project webpage, and Boincstats seemed to pick up on it a few hours later.


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Woke up to see 33,033,938.77 credits earned for the first 24 hours of BGB16. #winning
> We have come a long way since the first BGB. I remember back when we struggled to get 20 million in TWO days.
> I have a little bit of spare cash lying around and steam is generous enough to offer those sweet mid-week deals. I purchased a copy of The Sims 3 that I can gift to someone.
> Also, we were #1 in Moo! Wrapper yesterday! http://boincstats.com/stats/team_stats.php?pr=moowrapper&co=&st=0&or=12


Holy cow!!! We "utterly" butchered MooWrapper yesterday!!!


----------



## TheSocialHermit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b3machi7ke*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man down...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allikat*
> 
> No.. card down... you still have the 920! Keep crunching man!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what happened? temps get too hot?


Yup the first casualty of our race to greatness... It has just become way too unstable at stock settings to run. Sudden shutdowns, screen just turning one color suddenly and locking up the computer, weird screen flickering issues when putting even the slightest strain on the GPU (~4-10% GPU usage...), just the whole nine yards... Now to see if it has any effect on the XFX card...


----------



## Ryanhabs

last I checked the PPS sieve WU's were down to 365 available on PG site. I think if I start dropping off that much with those WU's I'll swap to gpugrid. They seem to be long runs as well though. Damn moo needs more nvidia tasks.. or I need a spare ATi card LOL


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *granno21*
> 
> How does your fx-8120 do for Boinc? Run any World Community Grid projects on it yet?


I haven't had a chance yet to analyze the results for the 8120, but I'll post some updates to the GoogleDocs spreadsheet this weekend. I literally just got it running before this BGB, so I've only had a chance to run Malriacontrol and MilkyWay so far.


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> Holy cow!!! We "utterly" butchered MooWrapper yesterday!!!


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b3machi7ke*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> Holy cow!!! We "utterly" butchered MooWrapper yesterday!!!
Click to expand...

I lol'd at both the original comment and the graphic from b3. Nice guys!


----------



## DarkRyder

well i had a 5850 die over the night last night. RMA time.


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> well i had a 5850 die over the night last night. RMA time.










so we've had two AMD cards die during BGB and zero NVIDIA cards die...methinks this is a sign...


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryanhabs*
> 
> I just noticed something funny... When I add each project and it send you to the webpage to "start" your account I have been joining Overclock.net there right as I sign up. I just looked under my hosts list on Boincstats and it didn't have a team listed for PG. Should I assume Boincstats is just slow and its fine as Boinc manager has shown my team as Overclock.net since I started crunching?


Click the update button for the project and after the update it should be overclock.net. If it isn't, go check the project again.


----------



## DarkRyder

me thinks that the card that died that was given to me for free was a good deal. now to RMA it for the 2nd time. i think that powercolor just gave me a crap card back.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b3machi7ke*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so we've had two AMD cards die during BGB and zero NVIDIA cards die...methinks this is a sign...


Nope, just reiterating a FACT. Green>Red

OOOHHH SNAP!

*runs away*










In other news, I think we've got this in the bag. Not bad at all considering our biggest point producers are broken. KEEP CRUNCHING!


----------



## Deathclaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b3machi7ke*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so we've had two AMD cards die during BGB and zero NVIDIA cards die...methinks this is a sign...


2 5850 dead
mine still crunching moo!wrapper @64°C @50% fan speed


----------



## kyismaster

[quote name="DarkRyder" url="/t/1218826/boincers-gone-bonkers-16-the-push-for-5-billion-credits-march-6th-8th-2012/840#post_16652471"]me thinks that the card that died that was given to me for free was a good deal. now to RMA it for the 2nd time. i think that powercolor just gave me a crap card back.[/quote] meh, i would avoid powercolor/xfx in general. My Sapphire is still going strong, I used my Old poop XFX in my second 4x slot to help give me a extra 100k per day. seeing i've made over 150k in 12~ hours.  Usually i make 250k - 350k per day. some how , i made it from 2.5m to 5m in a few days...


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b3machi7ke*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so we've had two AMD cards die during BGB and zero NVIDIA cards die...methinks this is a sign...


I think it's that dang MooWrap. Seems to heat my 5770 up something serious. I can't imagine how hot my exposed VRM's are getting.

Got a fan pointed at the side to compensate a bit.


----------



## Ryanhabs

Hell, I got a lifetime warranty on my card... if it dies EVGA sends me its replacement and a box and I send the dead one back. No worries here.


----------



## kyismaster

[quote name="Wheezo" url="/t/1218826/boincers-gone-bonkers-16-the-push-for-5-billion-credits-march-6th-8th-2012/840#post_16652525"] I think it's that dang MooWrap. Seems to heat my 5770 up something serious. I can't imagine how hot my exposed VRM's are getting. Got a fan pointed at the side to compensate a bit. [/quote] yeah, moowrapper is a bully.  running 24 hours @ 66c. on stock. lol


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> I think it's that dang MooWrap. Seems to heat my 5770 up something serious. I can't imagine how hot my exposed VRM's are getting. Got a fan pointed at the side to compensate a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, moowrapper is a bully.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> running 24 hours @ 66c. on stock. lol
Click to expand...

Wow, that temp shows how poor my PCS+ heatsink is. MooWrap hits 80 sometimes, running 74 degrees right now. Stock clocks *shudders*.


----------



## DarkRyder

meh, i would avoid powercolor/xfx in general. My Sapphire is still going strong, I used my Old poop XFX in my second 4x slot to help give me a extra 100k per day. seeing i've made over 150k in 12~ hours.







Usually i make 250k - 350k per day. some how , i made it from 2.5m to 5m in a few days...[/quote]

well the 3 other 5850s i have have been going strong for years. 2x sapphires and 1x Asus

powercolor has been good to me in the past, but this 5850 that i have is just doodie.


----------



## Ryanhabs

blah! I ot all excited because I got a few Dirt WU's that have shown up in my work list. I thought maybe they were up and running again.... but it was not so


----------



## DarkRyder

soddy


----------



## lagittaja

Well I'm running way below 60*C on my 470 and I have oc'ed the hell out of it


----------



## Ryanhabs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Well I'm running way below 60*C on my 470 and I have oc'ed the hell out of it


My 580 has been solid @ 81c since yesterday at noon. The card runs really hot as it is so I'm not entirely surprised.

on a side note, the 30 tasks I did of dirt gave 8660 credits each for 259950 total. each task was taking about 15 mins @ 900 core.

PG takes like 13 mins for each one and is giving 3371 credits each. and I have 117 tasks done ( I have more but they all didn't give the 3371) for a total of 394407. I have been running PG for over 24 hours and I ran dirt for 7hrs and 30 mins.

This is turning out to be a bigger feat than what I think most were expecting as whe should make the goal easily and we don't have the huge credit generator feeding us.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryanhabs*
> 
> blah! I ot all excited because I got a few Dirt WU's that have shown up in my work list. I thought maybe they were up and running again.... but it was not so


It is because I stole them all a couple hours ago, downloaded like 50 or 60 of them.

Looks like distrrtgen has been assimilating wu's all day. they had 32k wu's waiting to be assimilated this morning and now they are down to about 17k. Hopefully they will start generating more WU's once the assimilation process winds down.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b3machi7ke*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so we've had two AMD cards die during BGB and zero NVIDIA cards die...methinks this is a sign...


A sign that NVIDIA owners lack commitment?









Going to need a flame suit now. Any Fermi owners out there got a spare one?


----------



## kyismaster

[quote name="Ryanhabs" url="/t/1218826/boincers-gone-bonkers-16-the-push-for-5-billion-credits-march-6th-8th-2012/850#post_16652726"] My 580 has been solid @ 81c since yesterday at noon. The card runs really hot as it is so I'm not entirely surprised. on a side note, the 30 tasks I did of dirt gave 8660 credits each for 259950 total. each task was taking about 15 mins @ 900 core. PG takes like 13 mins for each one and is giving 3371 credits each. and I have 117 tasks done ( I have more but they all didn't give the 3371) for a total of 394407. I have been running PG for over 24 hours and I ran dirt for 7hrs and 30 mins. This is turning out to be a bigger feat than what I think most were expecting as whe should make the goal easily and we don't have the huge credit generator feeding us. :thumb:[/quote] lol don't think thats safe.


----------



## Deathclaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ryanhabs*
> 
> My 580 has been solid @ 81c since yesterday at noon. The card runs really hot as it is so I'm not entirely surprised. on a side note, the 30 tasks I did of dirt gave 8660 credits each for 259950 total. each task was taking about 15 mins @ 900 core. PG takes like 13 mins for each one and is giving 3371 credits each. and I have 117 tasks done ( I have more but they all didn't give the 3371) for a total of 394407. I have been running PG for over 24 hours and I ran dirt for 7hrs and 30 mins. This is turning out to be a bigger feat than what I think most were expecting as whe should make the goal easily and we don't have the huge credit generator feeding us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol don't think thats safe.
Click to expand...

why do you keep quoting like that reading your posts takes ages

edit:
or is it just my browser displaying it weirdly?

edit2:
does anybody know when the stats are updated?
since this started my stats in unofficial boincstats haven't changed


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deathclaw*
> 
> why do you keep quoting like that reading your posts takes ages
> edit:
> or is it just my browser displaying it weirdly?


not at all, i'm pretty sure that's a sign he's posting from his phone...


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deathclaw*
> 
> why do you keep quoting like that reading your posts takes ages
> edit:
> or is it just my browser displaying it weirdly?


Not just yours. It seems to be a random bug that affects certain users from time to time. I have had issues with it in the past.


----------



## Ryanhabs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> lol don't think thats safe.


I asked over on the EVGA forums with in the first few days of firing it up. It sits @ like 70 to 75c when playing any games. That seemed high to me and Jacob over on EVGA said its noting to see the classified ultras run that hot or even up to 90c for sustained periods of time and that nothing bad will happen. Even if it does, lifetime warranty on it so no worries.


----------



## lagittaja

Transitioned from PG's LLR 6.10 back to 7.10 avx now and dropped pps sieve since it wasn't giving me wu's fast enough anymore.. So I'm punching out ACEMD2's for gpugrid now.
Also if PG decides to run out of those LLR's I got like 100+ HCC's from WCG at ready to start lol.


----------



## pfunkmort

Well, somehow my 7970 just got hung up on a graphics task in milky way for 7 hours that normally takes it 30 seconds...I'm guessing from reading some in the last few pages that it's because my monitor sleeps? That's weird because I don't think it did it yesterday. Either way, I guess I'll disable the monitor sleep state for now, and try to catch up some on points.


----------



## lagittaja

That is nvidia 295.xx driver problem







Not AMD.


----------



## pfunkmort

Well, then I don't know what it was. I had AB up the entire time and temps didn't rise above 72. There wasn't a voltage spike...it just stopped utilizing my GPU and the task hung.


----------



## kyismaster

yeah a bug


----------



## lagittaja

lol at WCG. I got like 100+ HCC wu's on standby. Now boinc manager is trying to request new tasks for WCG for some weird reason and then the server responds that I have reached my daily quota of _20_ tasks. While I downloaded 120 tasks 15mins ago? Hmmmm


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pfunkmort*
> 
> Well, then I don't know what it was. I had AB up the entire time and temps didn't rise above 72. There wasn't a voltage spike...it just stopped utilizing my GPU and the task hung.


kick it to the curb and start a new one


----------



## jetpak12

Wow, I'm surprised hearing that most of you guys are running at about 70C or below on GPUs. My reference 6970 is HOT HOT HOT, its been running 90+ constantly over the past couple days on nonstop Moo. Hang in there just a little while longer buddy.









Meanwhile, my 460 is cruising along in PG around 55, OCd to 800/1600.


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

I use Trixx for custom fan profiles, which brings my 6950s down to about 75C.

BTW, I'm curious how some of you are pushing close to 1 million, or even several million points. Is that even possible with 1 computer? Is there a project that's giving out ridiculous points (i.e., significantly more for the same amount of work as Moo! Wrapper)? My sig rig was running all day yesterday and I only had about 450,000. Hoping to break 1,000,000 before this is over.


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Wow, I'm surprised hearing that most of you guys are running at about 70C or below on GPUs. My reference 6970 is HOT HOT HOT, its been running 90+ constantly over the past couple days on nonstop Moo. Hang in there just a little while longer buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, my 460 is cruising along in PG around 55, OCd to 800/1600.



470 running 52*C now with 800core/1.037v (lower clocks because of GPUGrid..)
With it running 875core/1.087v I'd get temps around 54-57*C depending a bit on the ambient of the room/do I have three or four cores loaded on cpu/what project I'm running/position of moon and jupiter/and so on..
Temperatures are that low because of MacGyver mounted Antec Kühler H2O 620 with 2x Gentle Typhoon 1850rpm's in push/pull


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Wow, I'm surprised hearing that most of you guys are running at about 70C or below on GPUs. My reference 6970 is HOT HOT HOT, its been running 90+ constantly over the past couple days on nonstop Moo. Hang in there just a little while longer buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, my 460 is cruising along in PG around 55, OCd to 800/1600.


it does seem that the trend is for Moo! to kick the crap out of AMD cards, as I don't own one I wouldn't have known this. But yeah, it seems that project rides AMD cards like PrimeGrid sometimes can for NVIDIA cards. You should up your OC on your 460s, I know they can go higher. Go for 880 on stock voltage... :taunting:


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Wow, I'm surprised hearing that most of you guys are running at about 70C or below on GPUs. My reference 6970 is HOT HOT HOT, its been running 90+ constantly over the past couple days on nonstop Moo. Hang in there just a little while longer buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, my 460 is cruising along in PG around 55, OCd to 800/1600.


Don't feel bad, my 450's are almost never under 85c.

Then again, my cards are overclocked single-slot solutions


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Don't feel bad, my 450's are almost never under 85c.
> Then again, my cards are overclocked single-slot solutions


could be because they're on air and you live in the freaking tropics so your ambients are like twice as high as anyone else's!!


----------



## kyismaster

91.... c..... THAT UNSAFE! LOL

my cpu max is 98 before doom!

how do you not BSOD?

Hey I live in florida too,

My room's ambient is 85F lol all day , forever. because the sun beats down on my house, and the tree's stop from air circulation.


----------



## Hyoketsu

My MSI R6870 Hawk (stock clocks) runs Moo at ~70C (50% fan speed). The TFIII is performing well, I guess


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyoketsu*
> 
> My MSI R6870 Hawk (stock clocks) runs Moo at ~70C (50% fan speed). The TFIII is performing well, I guess


lucky,

My 6870 stock on moo is 66c at 100% fan


----------



## lagittaja

lol 91*C isn't unsafe. When the temps get to the brink of unsafe it will downclock..
jetpak, maybe you would want to install Tthrottle? You can set temp limits to your cards.
http://www.efmer.eu/boinc/
Dunno how it will work with multiple gpu's though since I haven't gotten my 88gts in yet.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b3machi7ke*
> 
> could be because they're on air and you live in the freaking tropics so your ambients are like twice as high as anyone else's!!


No one can say being a tropical OCer has it's challenges








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> 91.... c..... THAT UNSAFE! LOL
> my cpu max is 98 before doom!
> how do you not BSOD?
> Hey I live in florida too,
> My room's ambient is 85F lol all day , forever. because the sun beats down on my house, and the tree's stop from air circulation.


My card's max is 96, anything below that is fine. Hell, last BGB they did not run below 90c, they were even more than a couple hours on 94-95c @ 100% fan


----------



## pfunkmort

Well, to be honest, my fan profile caps out at 44%, but I don't see it go much above 38...I'm getting pretty high utilization on my gpu (with milkyway - moo doesn't work on 7900 series, from what I understand), but I just didn't bother maxing my overclock on this card. Mostly it's about not wanting to deal with the VERY LOUD fan profile I would need to keep it out of the 90s if I really pushed it, but also the performance increase just isn't worth it with today's offerings of games.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaoticKinesis*
> 
> I use Trixx for custom fan profiles, which brings my 6950s down to about 75C.
> 
> BTW, I'm curious how some of you are pushing close to 1 million, or even several million points. Is that even possible with 1 computer? Is there a project that's giving out ridiculous points (i.e., significantly more for the same amount of work as Moo! Wrapper)? My sig rig was running all day yesterday and I only had about 450,000. Hoping to break 1,000,000 before this is over.


I usually run a custom fan profile in Afterburner, but I just did a complete reinstall of Windows 7 a few days ago and haven't bothered to set it up again. Still, I had the fan going 100% at one point and the lowest it went down to was 83C. I'm just letting Catalyst control the fan on auto so that my roommate doesn't go crazy with all the noise.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> 
> 470 running 52*C now with 800core/1.037v (lower clocks because of GPUGrid..)
> With it running 875core/1.087v I'd get temps around 54-57*C depending a bit on the ambient of the room/do I have three or four cores loaded on cpu/what project I'm running/position of moon and jupiter/and so on..
> Temperatures are that low because of MacGyver mounted Antec Kühler H2O 620 with 2x Gentle Typhoon 1850rpm's in push/pull










That picture is awesome!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b3machi7ke*
> 
> it does seem that the trend is for Moo! to kick the crap out of AMD cards, as I don't own one I wouldn't have known this. But yeah, it seems that project rides AMD cards like PrimeGrid sometimes can for NVIDIA cards. You should up your OC on your 460s, I know they can go higher. Go for 880 on stock voltage... :taunting:


Yeah, I know it can go higher too, but 800 is the highest I've ever ran it, and I just wanted to keep it at something I knew would be stable throughout the whole event.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> 91.... c..... THAT UNSAFE! LOL
> 
> my cpu max is 98 before doom!
> 
> how do you not BSOD?
> 
> Hey I live in florida too,
> 
> My room's ambient is 85F lol all day , forever. because the sun beats down on my house, and the tree's stop from air circulation.


This is GPU, not CPU. From what I've been able to find, max "safe" GPU core temp is 100C, for the 6970 at least. Any higher, and the GPU will auto-shutdown. I've seen it go as high as 97C during this event, but it typically hovers around 92-93C with fan on Auto in Catalyst.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyoketsu*
> 
> My MSI R6870 Hawk (stock clocks) runs Moo at ~70C (50% fan speed). The TFIII is performing well, I guess


Awesome, I've heard good things about TFIII, but I got my 6970 before non-reference cooling solutions were available. I just got a full cover waterblock for it, but no water loop yet, lol.


----------



## GingerJohn

*ahem* 5850 @ 900 / 1010 never goes above 40°C under water *ahem*

Although if I didn't have the custom water loop I could easily afford a tri-fire setup. Silence and low temps come at a price.


----------



## kyismaster

P: and you guys wonder why your hardware dies


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> P: and you guys wonder why your hardware dies


i lol'd at this


----------



## ErOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> P: and you guys wonder why your hardware dies


I'll say, I never let my gpu go above 72C~, I just crank up the fan if needed. Right now running Moo with fan at 4750rpm,,a big fan outside the case working as a extractor and gpu is chilling around 59C


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> P: and you guys wonder why your hardware dies










My 6970 sits around idle doing nothing much too often, gotta keep it busy somehow.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Current Credit (based on incremental update) *4,990,530,941.91*
Comprising 4,981,114,820.08 from the daily update
+ 9,416,121.83 since then

Only 9.5M to go!!


----------



## DarkRyder

my 6990 stays around 80c at all times....


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Current Credit (based on incremental update) *4,990,530,941.91*
> Comprising 4,981,114,820.08 from the daily update
> + 9,416,121.83 since then
> Only 9.5M to go!!


I'll be the first to admit, I really didn't think we were going to be able to pull this off when the first estimate had us like 4+ days over the end of BGB. This is freaking awesome!!!


----------



## Petrol

"Windows has recovered from a serious error." *twitch twitch* I'll give you a serious error...


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Current Credit (based on incremental update) *4,990,530,941.91*


That is several different flavours of awesome sauce.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petrol*
> 
> "Windows has recovered from a serious error." *twitch twitch* I'll give you a serious error...


----------



## Ryanhabs

WOOHOO! just got like 50 or dirt WU's in my work list!


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryanhabs*
> 
> WOOHOO! just got like 50 or dirt WU's in my work list!


Would it be unfriendly to say "I hate you"?


----------



## Ryanhabs

LOL, I kind of hate myself right now a little







Thats an easy 415k









Edit: LOL I just started my custom fan profile and jumped my OC to 940 core for these


----------



## allikat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Would it be unfriendly to say "I hate you"?


Unfriendly? Yes.
Unreasonable? Definitely no.


----------



## Hyoketsu

Ah, it seems the GPU load was still fluctuating when I took the temps. Slight correction:
@50% - 74C
@100% - 68C
When I pull the case out of the cramped space it's in right now, the temps drop by 6C - to 68C and 62C respectively.
The difference between 50% & full blast would seem to be too small... Yet, it's not surprising when you take the TFIII cooler into consideration. Barely any air is pushed out the back end - the majority of hot air is exhausted towards the front, where...
Yup, you guessed it - where it collides head-on with the airflow from my front intake fan


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryanhabs*
> 
> WOOHOO! just got like 50 or dirt WU's in my work list!


----------



## Ryanhabs

@ 940 on the core and my custom fan profile in evga precision on, I'm @ 75c solid while running 100% so thats not bad. I pretty much forgot to start precision when I restarted my pc last night.


----------



## Hydrored

Set your credit target 5000000000
Target results
Target will be reached in 0.37 days on March 8 2012
Set your date target
Target results
Credits on March 8 2012: 5,013,759,970

560ti is going to look good in a boincers rig


----------



## lagittaja

That's why I have AB starting with windows and auto enable the clocks


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> my 6990 stays around 80c at all times....


out of 3 6970's my hottest on is 42c


----------



## Tex1954

Well, 9 mil to go... I think we break 5 Billion in less than 10 hours...


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> Set your credit target 5000000000
> Target results
> Target will be reached in 0.37 days on March 8 2012
> Set your date target
> Target results
> Credits on March 8 2012: 5,013,759,970
> 
> 560ti is going to look good in a boincers rig


Pick up the pace so that I can see a nice fat 5bil. before going off to uni tomorrow!







That means ~8 hours.
Time to hit the sack. My PC will keep you company in my place throughout the night, though


----------



## Ryanhabs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> That's why I have AB starting with windows and auto enable the clocks


I don't normally OC it over the factory 900 core. The fan sounds like my vacuum cleaner running. LOL I can't wait til next week. I'm ordering the hydrocopper block for it and getting my water cooling kit too. no more will my pc sound like it was made by Hoover.


----------



## GingerJohn

Just had a look, there are full cover water blocks for all the EVGA 560Ti 448 core models. If I got it I would teach it to swim for sure


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hyoketsu*
> 
> My MSI R6870 Hawk (stock clocks) runs Moo at ~70C (50% fan speed). The TFIII is performing well, I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lucky,
> 
> My 6870 stock on moo is 66c at 100% fan
Click to expand...

Yikes, 100% fan... I am truly sorry.

MY HIS iceq4+ 4870 1 gb stays at 59-61 C at 50% fan and I have been running Moo! for almost a week straight.


----------



## DarkRyder

make sure you keep it busy boincing for OCN!!


----------



## ML241

my 8800GTS 320mb just failed. It still works in windows but I get GPU missing when I try and crunch with it.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Just had a look, there are full cover water blocks for all the EVGA 560Ti 448 core models. If I got it I would teach it to swim for sure


iknowright?









So which 448 is it going to be? I think only the Classified Ultra is available.
I would love a Classy Ultra.







You could OC the living hell out of that thing.


----------



## DarkRyder

did anyone happen to see my new title? and the name of my sig rig now?


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> did anyone happen to see my new title? and the name of my sig rig now?


Oh GOSH! Someone call the doctors... this dude need some help...

Obviously, DarkRyder been Graped hard by BOINC...


----------



## DarkRyder

i got tied to the radiator and graped in the mouth lol.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> did anyone happen to see my new title? and the name of my sig rig now?


Remind me, what happened to the good doctor and his monster?

Just be wary of torces and pitchforks...


----------



## DarkRyder

uh oh, forgot about that one. I did mention to tex, that it felt as if someone had painted a bulls-eye on my back.


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> did anyone happen to see my new title? and the name of my sig rig now?


When are you going to buy my current rig so you can have Boincinstein's Monster*'s*?


----------



## allikat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Just had a look, there are full cover water blocks for all the EVGA 560Ti 448 core models. If I got it I would teach it to swim for sure


I have one of mine swimming already, the second will go swimming shortly after BGB, the block is in the mail now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ML241*
> 
> my 8800GTS 320mb just failed. It still works in windows but I get GPU missing when I try and crunch with it.


Ouch, our first Nvidia casualty... an older G80 admittedly, but still.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Remind me, what happened to the good doctor and his monster?
> Just be wary of torces and pitchforks...


Hehehe, torches and pitchforks indeed.


----------



## TheSocialHermit

She was a good card...


----------



## DarkRyder

what happened!?!


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSocialHermit*
> 
> She was a good card...


Been there-


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> what happened!?!


Looks like a water drip to me, but could be burnt/melted coating on the board.

RIP BOINC cards


----------



## allikat

Looks like a cap broke/blew off.


----------



## GingerJohn

Just been on Wikipedia looking up Frankenstein Boincinstein and came across his obituary:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



As a young man, Boincinstein was interested in the works of distributed computing and he longed to discover the fabled credit heaven. He lost interest in both these pursuits and in science as a whole after seeing the remains of a 5850 destroyed by BGB 16; however, at the University of OCN, Boincinstein developed a fondness for powerful rigs, and became obsessed with the idea of creating the most powerful cruncher through any means, leaving OCN to pursue this goal for the next two years.

Assembling an awesome cruncher perhaps by the use of an SR-x, 5870's or a combination of both (he avoided the question when asked), Boincinstein successfully brought it to life only to be repulsed by its monstrous power draw. He abandoned his rig and fled his utility bill, which continued to grow as his rig ate up the points. In his mind, the rig spoke to Boincinstein and begged him to create a companion for it; Boincinstein agreed, but ultimately destroyed this new machine, aghast at the heat output in his house. Overloaded, the old cruncher heated the house to the point where Boincinstein's partner left him due to constant heat stroke.

Alone, Boincinstein pursed the upgrading of the "monster" (as he called his creation) and, in an effort to control it's immense heat output, moved to the Arctic with the intent of further overclocking it; he ultimately failed in his mission, however, when he fell through a hole melted in the ice and contracted severe pneumonia. He was rescued by a group of his old OCN friends, but died after posting his story.

His rig, past on to the community, was overcome by the lack of it's master and commited suicide by burning itself alive running Moo!

They will both be missed.



See, no torches or pitchforks at all.


----------



## TheSocialHermit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> what happened!?!


Think the heat finally got to the poor girl and this was on stock clocks. Trying to get an RMA approved since it is registered to me and in warranty but don't have a receipt or invoice to show them so might have pay $15 to have it pushed through...


----------



## GingerJohn

In other news:

*4,992,637,490.23*

7.4M to go!


----------



## ML241

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ML241*
> 
> my 8800GTS 320mb just failed. It still works in windows but I get GPU missing when I try and crunch with it.




After a quick bake and a fan mod my 8800 is back. This thing is a tank


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ML241*
> 
> After a quick bake and a fan mod my 8800 is back. This thing is a tank


Great success!


----------



## wanako

I'm on my last PG. crap crap crap crap! *freaking out*


----------



## raiderxx

http://boincstats.com/search/all_projects.php?cpid=47e386b459d691223c600e1d12dcf1ea

My stats still show up as 0... I've been crunching since the day this began... I'm hoping I haven't been crunching for nothing....









EDIT Yet PrimeGrid shows that I have some credits? I only started using Prime yesterday as far as I remember.. And it definitely says I'm crunching for OCN.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> I'm on my last PG. crap crap crap crap! *freaking out*


Login to your account on PG's site. Check the box at the bottom of your preferences for it to send other work if Sieve is not available. This will give you Cullen/Woodall or whatever and possibly the new one with Short/Long tasks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raiderxx*
> 
> http://boincstats.com/search/all_projects.php?cpid=47e386b459d691223c600e1d12dcf1ea
> My stats still show up as 0... I've been crunching since the day this began... I'm hoping I haven't been crunching for nothing....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT Yet PrimeGrid shows that I have some credits? I only started using Prime yesterday as far as I remember.. And it definitely says I'm crunching for OCN.


122,462.53
Comprising 88,747.42 from the daily update
+ 33,715.11 since then

I see points for you today and 88k from yesterday. Why it doesn't show up in the stats page is weird though.

http://boincstats.com/stats/boinc_user_graph.php?pr=bo&id=2394632


----------



## lagittaja

LOL I thought these ACEMD2's were shorter wu's. The *LONG* runs usually complete in 4.4hours, this acemd2 unit has been churning along for three hours now and it's at 81%


----------



## Ryanhabs

I somehow still have dirt WU's coming to me. I'm @ 34 left in my work log. I also have about 10 PPS sieve WU's in there but on hold ATM.


----------



## gamer11200

We are a little over 7 million credits away from 5 billion total credits!


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> We are a little over 7 million credits away from 5 billion total credits!


pffft 5 Billion?? give us a better challenge next time

On another note I just uploaded a poo ton of moo


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> I just uploaded a poo ton of moo


Imma get my plunger...
lol


----------



## lagittaja

Damn those ACEMD2's give little credit also. Would have believed that acemd2 is almost on par with long runs








Looked a little bit on the top hosts and I'm seeing 470's complete different acemd2's at around 13-15k seconds and getting something like 12k points per wu. Compared to my ~15700seconds per long runs wu and 35811 points








Also went through like 400 top hosts in gpugrid, saw like a couple dozen hosts with single 470 or more.
Of those only found two hosts that are completing the long runs below 17k seconds, one averages something like 16900seconds and the other around 16200 seconds. So I have one of the top performing 470's there








Does it matter? lol no but I feel kinda proud







my lovely sweaty sauna


----------



## Tex1954

LOL! That's great!

You did something I do all the time... check other top hosts on projects... one can get a feel for what others are doing and how different equipment performs.

470 is a nice board... better than anything I have in the NVidia area....

7.4 Mil to 5 BIL!!!


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> LOL! That's great!
> You did something I do all the time... check other top hosts on projects... one can get a feel for what others are doing and how different equipment performs.
> 470 is a nice board... better than anything I have in the NVidia area....
> 7.4 Mil to 5 BIL!!!











I've been doing this top hosts browsing quite a lot lately
And yeah, 470 is a nice card, and it's even nicer if it overclocks well


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> I just uploaded a poo ton of moo
> 
> 
> 
> Imma get my plunger...
> lol
Click to expand...

you need to after I dumped 70+ work units on Moo. Cracked 14 mil on Moo from that update


----------



## allikat

I have the TOR error 9000 plague, on a plus side, that means I am playing solitaire, which lets me use my GPUS full blast on crunching... How long does GPU grid take to verify points?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> LOL! That's great!
> You did something I do all the time... check other top hosts on projects... one can get a feel for what others are doing and how different equipment performs.
> 470 is a nice board... better than anything I have in the NVidia area....
> 7.4 Mil to 5 BIL!!!


make that 4.12 mil looks like till we pass 5bil we will do it for sure.

Current Credit (based on incremental update) 4,995,998,428.01
Comprising 4,981,114,820.08 from the daily update
+ 14,883,607.93 since then


----------



## Hydrored

THIS will be here on Friday.








The next BGB will be a fun one.


----------



## Tex1954

I'm going by the stats link in the BGB16 stats page...

But, I have to say, looks like a done deal eah monty?

LOL!


----------



## GingerJohn

As happy as I am that we have kicked that 5B target with lots of time to spare, I can't help wishing it had come down to the last update. I'm a sucker for a bit of geek drama.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> I'm going by the stats link in the BGB16 stats page...
> But, I have to say, looks like a done deal eah monty?
> LOL!


yea well those wont be accurate if your using them to determine 5bil for the team cause it only records members that signed up for the bgb.


----------



## Tex1954

Huh???



That is on the stats page... I think it's perfectly okay myself..


----------



## Angrybutcher

4,996,003,003.14
Comprising 4,981,114,820.08 from the daily update
+ 14,888,183.06 since then

3,996,997 to go!!


----------



## Tex1954

OHH! I see what you mean!

YES YES YES!

We berry close to Grape 5 Billion in the mouth!


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allikat*
> 
> I have the TOR error 9000 plague, on a plus side, that means I am playing solitaire, which lets me use my GPUS full blast on crunching... How long does GPU grid take to verify points?


I don't think it takes long. Way way under an hour for sure since the acemd2 I returned 0:46 UTC has already been validated and it's 1:36 UTC now.
E: Tex's spreadsheet data shows that it should be instant, although a few additions show it as delayed so idk. Instant or almost instant


----------



## GingerJohn

About to ride home, don't break it until I get there! Don't want to miss all the excitment.


----------



## Tex1954

LMAO GingerJohn!!!

















"Now with 98.5% less BSODs! "

ROFLMAO!!!

LOL!


----------



## Angrybutcher

Nice! Adding this second system wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be for my power bill.

January - 625 kWh @ an average of 18kWh per day, $68
February - 751 kWh @ an average of 25kWh per day, $80

Four billing days difference in the months.


----------



## Tex1954

Yuppers, cost money to run the dang things...


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Yuppers, cost money to run the dang things...


including the wife


----------



## gamer11200

Come on BOINCstats, UPDATE!!!


----------



## Angrybutcher

I'm happy it only went up $12. I was dreading a $50 spike lol


----------



## kyismaster

dayum

4,492,404.61
Comprising 4,357,279.41 from the daily update
+ 135,125.20 since then

Lol

Our BGB statpage:
start lastupdate total since update
kyismaster 4,229,469 4,461,291 231,822

lol


----------



## jetpak12

Hrmm, my friends want me to play ME3 multiplayer with them.... BOINC or ME3, BOINC or ME3....


----------



## kyismaster

BOINC!


----------



## Ryanhabs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> BOINC!


This!

and somehow I'm STILL getting dirt WU's!







After that first dump of about 50 I got down to 25 or so and I'm back up to 32 again.


----------



## allikat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryanhabs*
> 
> This!
> and somehow I'm STILL getting dirt WU's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After that first dump of about 50 I got down to 25 or so and I'm back up to 32 again.


HOW???? I keep getting no work available...


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryanhabs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> BOINC!
> 
> 
> 
> This!
> 
> and somehow I'm STILL getting dirt WU's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After that first dump of about 50 I got down to 25 or so and I'm back up to 32 again.
Click to expand...

BOINC it is!







(Like there was really any doubt







) I'm shooting to break 1 mil, can't stop now!

And dirt WUs seem like some kind of mythical entity at this point. I keep hearing of their coming and going, and their godly points, but I have yet to see one.


----------



## Ryanhabs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> And dirt WUs seem like some kind of mythical entity at this point. I keep hearing of their coming and going, and their godly points, but I have yet to see one.


Okay, I think its fair to say it's no longer unfriendly to hate on me now.


----------



## Wheezo

^^
No hate, just envy









GT430 is chewing on my last dirt task, then it's to [email protected]


----------



## Ryanhabs

yeah, I am still grabbing milkyway nbodies but they barely give any points. The best part about the nbody is they run each WU on all 8 threads, so they take like 5 to 10 seconds each and range from 1 credit to 6 credits each.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryanhabs*
> 
> Okay, I think its fair to say it's no longer unfriendly to hate on me now.


HAAATEE!!!!

Stop rubbing it in our faces!!









Since you seem to have all of the big point WUs, and for some weird reason we don't reach 5 bil, it's all YOUR FAULT!










Also, since PG doesn't seem to auto update, I have to keep remoting into my work computer, Big Noodle, to manually do so. I hope I don't forget...


----------



## DiHydrogenMonOxide

http://i.imgur.com/vQfu7.png
I think BOINC broke my GPU...


----------



## Ryanhabs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> HAAATEE!!!!
> Stop rubbing it in our faces!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you seem to have all of the big point WUs, and for some weird reason we don't reach 5 bil, it's all YOUR FAULT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, since PG doesn't seem to auto update, I have to keep remoting into my work computer, Big Noodle, to manually do so. I hope I don't forget...


LOL, if we dont make 5 bil we would all have to have some catastrophic failures happening, and at that point I think we would have bigger things to worry about.

and yeah, I have been having to manually update PG all day.

@ Dihyrdo, what kind of times are you pumping out WU's with that kind of gpu usage?

on a more serious note, is your gpu actually okay and just your software reading is buggered?


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiHydrogenMonOxide*
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/vQfu7.png
> I think BOINC broke my GPU...


lol nice overclock


----------



## Bal3Wolf

hmm anyone else saw this error when looking to see how many points ocn has.
Team ID doesn't exist in BOINC combined or doesn't have any credit.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> hmm anyone else saw this error when looking to see how many points ocn has.
> Team ID doesn't exist in BOINC combined or doesn't have any credit.


Yep, means the update is coming!


----------



## Biorganic

ya just saw this

"Team ID doesn't exist in BOINC combined or doesn't have any credit."

***, have we been robbed????


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> hmm anyone else saw this error when looking to see how many points ocn has.
> Team ID doesn't exist in BOINC combined or doesn't have any credit.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, means the update is coming!
Click to expand...

Never mind.


----------



## DiHydrogenMonOxide

It is ok, I just restarted and it is showing correctly.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Just been on Wikipedia looking up Frankenstein Boincinstein and came across his obituary:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> As a young man, Boincinstein was interested in the works of distributed computing and he longed to discover the fabled credit heaven. He lost interest in both these pursuits and in science as a whole after seeing the remains of a 5850 destroyed by BGB 16; however, at the University of OCN, Boincinstein developed a fondness for powerful rigs, and became obsessed with the idea of creating the most powerful cruncher through any means, leaving OCN to pursue this goal for the next two years.
> Assembling an awesome cruncher perhaps by the use of an SR-x, 5870's or a combination of both (he avoided the question when asked), Boincinstein successfully brought it to life only to be repulsed by its monstrous power draw. He abandoned his rig and fled his utility bill, which continued to grow as his rig ate up the points. In his mind, the rig spoke to Boincinstein and begged him to create a companion for it; Boincinstein agreed, but ultimately destroyed this new machine, aghast at the heat output in his house. Overloaded, the old cruncher heated the house to the point where Boincinstein's partner left him due to constant heat stroke.
> Alone, Boincinstein pursed the upgrading of the "monster" (as he called his creation) and, in an effort to control it's immense heat output, moved to the Arctic with the intent of further overclocking it; he ultimately failed in his mission, however, when he fell through a hole melted in the ice and contracted severe pneumonia. He was rescued by a group of his old OCN friends, but died after posting his story.
> His rig, past on to the community, was overcome by the lack of it's master and commited suicide by burning itself alive running Moo!
> They will both be missed.
> 
> 
> See, no torches or pitchforks at all.


Now that was awesome! lol, I read it twice to catch it all; it even gave my wife a good laugh, she said you were crazy.


----------



## gamer11200

Not sure how, but some people are still managing to sign up onto the spreadsheet. I have deleted everyone from the sheet and chose to not accept any more responses from the spreadsheet (hopefully that doesn't mess up anything)


----------



## GingerJohn

The "Sign Up Here" link is still in the OP, although now inactive.

BOINCstats is back up, but we seem to be back to 0 points...

I kid! No update, still at 4,997,258,959


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Just been on Wikipedia looking up Frankenstein Boincinstein and came across his obituary:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> As a young man, Boincinstein was interested in the works of distributed computing and he longed to discover the fabled credit heaven. He lost interest in both these pursuits and in science as a whole after seeing the remains of a 5850 destroyed by BGB 16; however, at the University of OCN, Boincinstein developed a fondness for powerful rigs, and became obsessed with the idea of creating the most powerful cruncher through any means, leaving OCN to pursue this goal for the next two years.
> Assembling an awesome cruncher perhaps by the use of an SR-x, 5870's or a combination of both (he avoided the question when asked), Boincinstein successfully brought it to life only to be repulsed by its monstrous power draw. He abandoned his rig and fled his utility bill, which continued to grow as his rig ate up the points. In his mind, the rig spoke to Boincinstein and begged him to create a companion for it; Boincinstein agreed, but ultimately destroyed this new machine, aghast at the heat output in his house. Overloaded, the old cruncher heated the house to the point where Boincinstein's partner left him due to constant heat stroke.
> Alone, Boincinstein pursed the upgrading of the "monster" (as he called his creation) and, in an effort to control it's immense heat output, moved to the Arctic with the intent of further overclocking it; he ultimately failed in his mission, however, when he fell through a hole melted in the ice and contracted severe pneumonia. He was rescued by a group of his old OCN friends, but died after posting his story.
> His rig, past on to the community, was overcome by the lack of it's master and commited suicide by burning itself alive running Moo!
> They will both be missed.
> 
> 
> See, no torches or pitchforks at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Now that was awesome! lol, I read it twice to catch it all; it even gave my wife a good laugh, she said you were crazy.
Click to expand...

Epic! lol


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> The "Sign Up Here" link is still in the OP, although now inactive.
> BOINCstats is back up, but we seem to be back to 0 points...
> I kid! No update, still at 4,997,258,959










(to both the OP and current credits)


----------



## gamer11200

I'm off to bed now. We will get it overnight (probably by next stats update)

Celebration thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1226147/5-billion-credits-celebration-thread#post_16657145


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> Now that was awesome! lol, I read it twice to catch it all; it even gave my wife a good laugh, she said you were crazy.


Agreed! This was the best story I read all day!


----------



## GingerJohn

Start the celebration!

I'm proud to have contributed 0.09347% towards this epic milestone.


----------



## DarkRyder

we did it !!!! 5 billion!! oh yeah!!


----------



## allikat

PARTY TIME!!!!

yay!


----------



## GingerJohn

Just thought I would share my desktop for the last two days:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Turns out that flash videos drop my GPU to 2D clocks, hence the reminder to my GF. Bad Rainmeter skin showing team points was useful too.


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Just thought I would share my desktop for the last two days:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out that flash videos drop my GPU to 2D clocks, hence the reminder to my GF. Bad Rainmeter skin showing team points was useful too.


LoL! That reminder is classic!


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Just thought I would share my desktop for the last two days:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out that flash videos drop my GPU to 2D clocks, hence the reminder to my GF. Bad Rainmeter skin showing team points was useful too.


hope she pays better attention than my wife does.


----------



## Tex1954

LOL @ DarkRyder!

LOL!


----------



## DarkRyder

i swear my wife would use it and would never notice the big blinking letters on the wallpaper. just like the check engine light in her car, if the light ever goes out, its because the bulb burned out.


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Nice! Adding this second system wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be for my power bill.
> January - 625 kWh @ an average of 18kWh per day, $68
> February - 751 kWh @ an average of 25kWh per day, $80
> Four billing days difference in the months.


Wow, I wish my electricity bill looked more like yours.

January - 514 @ an average of 16 kWh per day, $163
February - 436 @ an average of 15 kWh per day,$139


----------



## Hyoketsu

Oh yes, 5 billion! Great job, folks


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaoticKinesis*
> 
> Wow, I wish my electricity bill looked more like yours.
> January - 514 @ an average of 16 kWh per day, $163
> February - 436 @ an average of 15 kWh per day,$139


The benefit of living in Omaha and not Brooklyn lol


----------



## deegon

It took an eon just to catch up on all the posts in this thread LOL


----------



## pfunkmort

I'm sorry sarah. I just don't love you anymore.

the next person who has to play forum thread catch up is going to be seriously confused.


----------



## deegon

We still have 9hours to go till the end of BGB peoples so keep the machines cranken


----------



## pfunkmort

I'm doin' it, I'm doin' it.

I did take about an 8 hour break to play a little ME3, which is otherwise collecting dust after its midnight release the other day :/...and then I stalled out on an operation for 7 hours for some random reason while I was sleeping. But other than that, I'm waddling as fast as my metaphorically obese, cholesterol-ridden tree trunks will carry me.


----------



## avesdude

You used to just be able to turn off hardware accel for flash. That would stop you from dropping your clocks to 2d settings. I discovered that when I'd watch youtube while playing online games... Just had to turn off hardware acceleration and restart browser. Is that not true anymore?

Also 5B FTW.


----------



## lagittaja

Congratulations everyone on reaching 5B in time


----------



## Tex1954

+1


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Congratulations everyone on reaching 5B in time


----------



## DarkRyder

was quite a good run, have to admit I never expected a 33m point day any time soon. OCN never ceases to surprise me.


----------



## Ryanhabs

I would gladly do this 24 / 7 if I could. Sadly since I have 1 pc and really couldn't do much except browse the internet for the last 48 hours, it has stopped me from doing some work I will have to catch up on and such. It was well worth it!







Although, I don't see me doing this 24/7 until I can build a budget rig to do so. I'll be in for the next BGB thats for sure. Prizes offered or not


----------



## DarkRyder

cpu during the day and cpu&gpu at night when sleeping / win win


----------



## DarkRyder

i know a lot of people are tight and cant run it all the time. But i know more than 2-3 days for most people is nothing.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryanhabs*
> 
> I would gladly do this 24 / 7 if I could. Sadly since I have 1 pc and really couldn't do much except browse the internet for the last 48 hours, it has stopped me from doing some work I will have to catch up on and such. It was well worth it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although, I don't see me doing this 24/7 until I can build a budget rig to do so. I'll be in for the next BGB thats for sure. Prizes offered or not


Set the option to not crunch while you're using the machine


----------



## Ryanhabs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Set the option to not crunch while you're using the machine


Ahh I do remember seeing that option. I will try it for a bit. I wont however leave it run while I travel as I wont be here to monitor things and certain projects had my temps @ questionable levels.


----------



## DarkRyder

i can monitor it for you when you are gone!


----------



## Jayce1971

Not too shabby of a BGB! We'll end up with over _60 million_ for the 2 day total. Look out, USA. Less than a week, and up to _#26_, overall


----------



## GingerJohn

62M in two days. Wow.

In the top five teams in terms of PPD for yesterday too.

Dissapointed that I personally didn't break 500k. Oh well, that might change in BGB 17


----------



## Ryanhabs

There is still 41 mins left. keep going. I am. I want to try to make my first BGB a million credit run!


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryanhabs*
> 
> I want to try to make my first BGB a million credit run!


You already have:
Quote:


> Ryanhabs; Start 262,411 End 1,366,864 Total *1,104,453*


Congratulations!


----------



## Ryanhabs

yeah I just looked.









Just gives me a higher goal to shoot for on the next BGB


----------



## Deathclaw

My stats still haven't updated in unofficial list
And i did do everything right, right?


----------



## Angrybutcher

Your account appears split on BOINCstats.

Collatz w/ 4k points
Moo w/ 230k points

The stats link is likely looking at the Collatz user.


----------



## Ryanhabs

Are you running a manager like BAM!? You could also try highlighting moo and clicking the update button. I have been doing this for 2 days now so I pretty much have no idea what I'm doing. LOL I just click buttons until it works.


----------



## Deathclaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Your account appears split on BOINCstats.
> Collatz w/ 4k points
> Moo w/ 230k points
> The stats link is likely looking at the Collatz user.


oh, ok then
i started collatz, then people here told me to run moo instead, so i switched

@ryanhabs
yes i clicked update bunch of times


----------



## Starbomba

Now this is a BGB









Hopefully for next one ill have everything WC'd, and with higher clocks


----------



## Deathclaw

time up


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Now this is a BGB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully for next one ill have everything WC'd, and with higher clocks


I have a lot of parts for my wc loop sitting on my desk. The resevoir should arrive today and my new budget BOINCer will be wc.soon....

I will be able to get my 2500k from 4GHz to 4.8GHz hopefully.


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryanhabs*
> 
> LOL I just click buttons until it works.


LOL! That's my technique too!


----------



## Ryanhabs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> LOL! That's my technique too!


They've done studies, you know. 60% of the time, it works every time.


----------



## JY

We did pretty damn well if you ask me









Well done everyone!


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> I have a lot of parts for my wc loop sitting on my desk. The resevoir should arrive today and my new budget BOINCer will be wc.soon....
> I will be able to get my 2500k from 4GHz to 4.8GHz hopefully.


I'm still missing half the parts i need (pump, tubing, GPU blocks, some barbs) but by the next BGB or so i will have my CPU under water at least


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryanhabs*
> 
> LOL I just click buttons until it works.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> LOL! That's my technique too!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryanhabs*
> 
> They've done studies, you know. 60% of the time, it works every time.


What a coincidence! Me too!

Kind of reminds me of this XKCD comic:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Ryanhabs

LOL, its funny cuz its true!


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> What a coincidence! Me too!
> Kind of reminds me of this XKCD comic:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This is awesome! I'm printing it out now to hang in my office.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> I'm still missing half the parts i need (pump, tubing, GPU blocks, some barbs) but by the next BGB or so i will have my CPU under water at least


It will be a little while before I have my loop going. I have to make some custom mounts for the radiators and do some mods on the case.


----------



## jetpak12

Is it over? Good work everyone!
















you, 6970, for helping me break 1 million points!









And I, too, hope to have everything underwater by next month. I have a 6970 waterblock and a second 6970 with attached waterblock standing by; ready for when I finally decide on what loop parts I want.

I know this isn't the WC area, but do you guys think a RASA RX360 kit will be able to keep a Core 2 Quad and two 6970s happy?


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> I know this isn't the WC area, but do you guys think a RASA RX360 kit will be able to keep a Core 2 Quad and two 6970s happy?


Should do depending on the fans you use.

Another 120 in there will help keep the water - air delta under control though, worth considering if you have the space for one.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> It will be a little while before I have my loop going. I have to make some custom mounts for the radiators and do some mods on the case.


I also want to mod my case, but only the front to fit 2 120mm fans. I bought it thinking to fit 2 240mm rads









I'm also negotiating some substantial PPD boost for next BGB, but that's still a WIP. Tax return FTW


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> I know this isn't the WC area, but do you guys think a RASA RX360 kit will be able to keep a Core 2 Quad and two 6970s happy?
> 
> 
> 
> Should do depending on the fans you use.
> 
> Another 120 in there will help keep the water - air delta under control though, worth considering if you have the space for one.
Click to expand...

Thanks, I guess I should have said I'm planning on adding a 240 rad as well. My main concern is whether the included Rasa pump will be able to hold up.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Thanks, I guess I should have said I'm planning on adding a 240 rad as well. My main concern is whether the included Rasa pump will be able to hold up.


Are you running full cover or GPU only blocks? What CPU block are you running?

Try putting your rig into Martin's pump and rad optimizer and see what you get. You can always get a second pump down the line, either to replace the X20-750 or to run in series with it.


----------



## Ryanhabs

They make the rasa 750 RX360 extreme kit with replaces a few of the part but most importantly replaces the standard pump to an Alphacool VPP 655 which I'm sure would be able to handle your needs and still allow for a little more.

I found the majority of my future loop in the OCN marketplace. Its the basic rasa RS240 kit with a 2nd 240 rad (EX240) 6 koolance compression fittings and some tubing. I've already ordered the EX 360 for the top of the case, a replacement cpu block (xspc raystorm) 10 ft of feser 1/2 x3/4 tubing, the Alphacool VPP 655 pump replacement for the xspc dual bay res / pump combo and the EVGA 580 classified full cover block. I should have all the stuff by mid next week.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Are you running full cover or GPU only blocks? What CPU block are you running?
> 
> Try putting your rig into Martin's pump and rad optimizer and see what you get. You can always get a second pump down the line, either to replace the X20-750 or to run in series with it.


Thanks again. Both blocks are full cover, and I'd be using the CPU block that comes with the Rasa kit.

I've tried Martin's spreadsheet in past, but I'm not sure if I'm using it right, as it says it'll give me less than 0.5 GPM with my planned loop.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryanhabs*
> 
> They make the rasa 750 RX360 extreme kit with replaces a few of the part but most importantly replaces the standard pump to an Alphacool VPP 655 which I'm sure would be able to handle your needs and still allow for a little more.
> 
> I found the majority of my future loop in the OCN marketplace. Its the basic rasa RS240 kit with a 2nd 240 rad (EX240) 6 koolance compression fittings and some tubing. I've already ordered the EX 360 for the top of the case, a replacement cpu block (xspc raystorm) 10 ft of feser 1/2 x3/4 tubing, the Alphacool VPP 655 pump replacement for the xspc dual bay res / pump combo and the EVGA 580 classified full cover block. I should have all the stuff by mid next week.


Hmm, I'm interested in this extreme kit, where can I find it?

EDIT: Is this the one you were referring to?

And I picked up my 6970 blocks from the OCN martketplace, some great deals to be had!









And to avoid continuing this thread off-topic, I've made a thread in the WC section. I'd appreciate it if you post anything related to my WC questions there.


----------



## Ryanhabs

Yup, they also have a 240 extreme kit.

The major difference in the RASA RX360 Kit and RASA RX360 Extreme is listed below!

-Pump Upgrade to the D5 (Alphacool VPP Single)
-CPU Block upgraded to the newer, better performing Raystorm
-Choice of tubing color
-Compression fittings instead of barbs

Its like a 150 dollar difference over the basic RS kits and about 100 bucks over the RX kits. The pump upgrade itself is alik a 120 dollar difference and the raystorm block is 62 bucks if you buy it separately. The other upgrades may sound minor but trust me fittings and the small things add up pretty fast.

oops, yeah... my apologies for continuing this chat and running this thread off topic.


----------



## kyismaster

.-. dangit. I only made 400k

I guess thats good for only running 24 hours. I forgot it was BGB and started late XD Thought BGB started on the 7th!


----------



## Starbomba

Wonder how much a single 470 can do on Dist and PG...


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Wonder how much a single 470 can do on Dist and PG...


@875core:
Dist ~600k ppd
PG pps sieve ~330k ppd

From Finland with Desire
E: On another note, before I left my place for the weekend I forgot my 470 at night time clocks AND I forgot to fire up teamviewer.
Oh well its doing work still..


----------



## Tex1954

UPDATE!

Okay the stage is set... eventually the numbered winners will be pulled from a random order website and prize winners will be notified starting whenever over the course of the next couple of days.

YOU HAVE 24 hrs to RESPOND to PM!!!

*IF YOU DO NOT RESPOND TO PM within 24 hours, you forfeit any prize!*

ONLY 2 attempts to award any prize will be attempted... and the prizes will be notified from TOP down in case someone forfeits or declines the prize. That is why it takes so long... can't award a TOP prize to someone who declines and not offer it to the next random person drawn...

BE PATIENT, ANSWER YOUR PM's ASAP and we will get this done quicker!


----------



## kyismaster

guess no PM means no prize. deerr...


----------



## Tex1954

Watch the prizes thread... there are many to give away!


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Watch the prizes thread... there are many to give away!


what prize thread? o___o


----------



## Angrybutcher

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!


I feel the same way


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> I feel the same way


then again, I never win the lotto either


----------



## Tex1954

I won $3.00 a couple times... and way back when before he died, my father won $20,000 on a ticket... ($12,000 after taxes...)

There is always a chance...


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> I won $3.00 a couple times... and way back when before he died, my father won $20,000 on a ticket... ($12,000 after taxes...)
> There is always a chance...










I was in it for the duckies,

but lets see what happens now.

you never know xD


----------



## Tex1954

Gamer has a copy of the random list so no hanky panky can happen..

Still waiting on PM responses... ya never know who will fail to respond in time or not accept a prize and then we move on down the list..

I never won a prize (in theory) either... and even though my name in there, I can tell you it's randomly on the bottom all the time! LOL!


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Gamer has a copy of the random list so no hanky panky can happen..
> Still waiting on PM responses... ya never know who will fail to respond in time or not accept a prize and then we move on down the list..
> I never won a prize (in theory) either... and even though my name in there, I can tell you it's randomly on the bottom all the time! LOL!


now... what would be funny is everyone loses their internet, and no-one is to claim









not to jinx us or anything xD


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> now... what would be funny is everyone loses their internet, and no-one is to claim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not to jinx us or anything xD


LOL!

Wishful thinking? LOL!!!


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> LOL!
> Wishful thinking? LOL!!!


haha, nah, just a disastrous coincidence


----------



## Tex1954

LOL!

I heard that!

LOL!

But remember, there is always next BGB! Who knows, maybe we can get Intel to donate a 2600K or something!


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> LOL!
> I heard that!
> LOL!
> But remember, there is always next BGB! Who knows, maybe we can get Intel to donate a 2600K or something!


Or... Even better, as AMD promotion, as the underdog for product awareness







some AMD kits.

However









It would be cool if we could get some water rolling in here too ;D (wc kits)


----------



## Tex1954

Anything is possible, but I tell you now it was gamer11200 (The Boss) and DarkRyder that went to bat with admin to get the 3 top prizes this time around... credit where credit is due!

We are a young group, only now just starting to grow bigger and better... The numbers tell the truth! The great participation by all is amazing!

It's a fun group to be with, BOINC with, and banter with!

Someday maybe all 750+ members will turn their machines on with us again... or maybe we will have the privilege of 500 new members to help...

Bottom line, it's all good, all helps, and I am proud to be a member of this group!


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Anything is possible, but I tell you now it was gamer11200 (The Boss) and DarkRyder that went to bat with admin to get the 3 top prizes this time around... credit where credit is due!
> We are a young group, only now just starting to grow bigger and better... The numbers tell the truth! The great participation by all is amazing!
> It's a fun group to be with, BOINC with, and banter with!
> Someday maybe all 750+ members will turn their machines on with us again... or maybe we will have the privilege of 500 new members to help...
> Bottom line, it's all good, all helps, and I am proud to be a member of this group!


I don't think it would be hard though :3 OCN gets over 1000 unique views per day.

A IRL event simply needs ~1000 attendee's for AMD sponsorship easily.

hmm....


----------



## Buska103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> UPDATE!
> Okay the stage is set... eventually the numbered winners will be pulled from a random order website and prize winners will be notified starting whenever over the course of the next couple of days.
> YOU HAVE 24 hrs to RESPOND to PM!!!
> *IF YOU DO NOT RESPOND TO PM within 24 hours, you forfeit any prize!*
> ONLY 2 attempts to award any prize will be attempted... and the prizes will be notified from TOP down in case someone forfeits or declines the prize. That is why it takes so long... can't award a TOP prize to someone who declines and not offer it to the next random person drawn...
> BE PATIENT, ANSWER YOUR PM's ASAP and we will get this done quicker!











Can you reexplain this?


----------



## Tex1954

Those are excellent points and I am sure the boss et all will investigate the possibilities!


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buska103*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you reexplain this?


Yup, wanted to make sure everybody was aware of what was going on... then I started a thread to keep everyone informed... It's a long process... and previously I've had folks not answer PM's after many days!!! I'm not sitting around FOREVER waiting for someone to NOT answer! There are prizes to give away! It is the policy gamer11200/admin folks set down that I follow...










PS: Sometimes folks don't or can't accept a prize for whatever reason... how many times we supposed to try to give it away? Well, we could spend a month waiting for PM's and such that way and it happened last BGB too! Soo, only two attempts now...


----------



## magic8192

our efforts don't go unnoticed.
Quote:


> Well the team is doing good and growing some, but not faster than some other teams.
> 
> If anyone has been watching the stats, those overclockers have made a comeback and in a few days will fly by us pushing us down to 27.
> 
> Lets hope everyone can keep up the current level so at least we don't sink !


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> our efforts don't go unnoticed.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the team is doing good and growing some, but not faster than some other teams.
> 
> If anyone has been watching the stats, those overclockers have made a comeback and in a few days will fly by us pushing us down to 27.
> 
> Lets hope everyone can keep up the current level so at least we don't sink !
Click to expand...










I think we're going to be flying past other teams as well!







Good work "overclockers"!









Also, someone PMd me about an hour ago, and I about fell out of my chair thinking I won a prize.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> our efforts don't go unnoticed.


They spy on us


----------



## GingerJohn

Hey Tex, thanks for your work on this. Sucks that you have to disqualify yourself. I understand the reason, but it still isn't great.


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> They spy on us










Looken at me. . . .







Looken at you. . . . .







Looken at me. . . .







Looken at you. . . . .







Looken at me. . . .







Looken at you. . . . .







Looken at me. . . .







Looken at you. . . . .







Looken at me. . . .







Looken at you. . . . .


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looken at me. . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looken at you. . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looken at me. . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looken at you. . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looken at me. . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looken at you. . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looken at me. . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looken at you. . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looken at me. . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looken at you. . . . .


time for the ninja dance


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> time for the ninja dance


----------



## kyismaster

I wonder if they taken notice that we have a immense surge of points only 2 days out of the month


----------



## pfunkmort

Yeah. To be fair...I know one of the reasons I got drawn into this was the prizes (along with probably a few other people), and oh well if I don't win, but it really does bear repeating that you guys running this thing, who have been doing this for a while with no real incentive other than to get it going and take part, deserve some serious recognition.

So, for whatever it's worth, thankS guys for putting it together, spending so much time with it, and getting others involved. The power draw on my system is such right now that I can't really afford to run it 7 days a week, but a few days a month just for this, no problem. I'm moving soon though, so I'll have less bills and it would be more reasonable at that point to bake my rig on this stuff then.

[edit] - I really just started boincing on sunday, and my goal was to get to 1 million credits before I turned off the machine and let my gpu rest. Got it today and a little further, and I'll add another million next month (maybe more - I have to set up my other machine for this, and hopefully moo will have 7970 compatibility by then)


----------



## b3machi7ke

Yeah, I'm with you there, one of the reasons I pushed my rig so hard for this BGB was definitely to help us hit the 5 bill mark and "unlock" the silly awesome prizes donated for this event. Maybe this thing is getting well-oiled and well-represented enough to warrant some more big prizes and some possible sponsorships in the future, that sure couldn't hurt our numbers at all


----------



## Ryanhabs

I have decided that since I won't be running my pc 24/7 for crunching (for now)... I will however have a one man BGB 2 times a month. I will dedicate my rig to crunch for team OCN for two extra 48 hour runs not including the 48 hrs of the Official BGB. That means very little in the overall scheme of OCN's total points but since I just let things go as of yesterdays BGB end, I should be @ 2million points by todays daily update on Boincstats. If I can give a million + each 48 hour period my rig crunches that will be 3 million per month towards the OCN total. That is all I can promise at this point but it my way of saying thanks for the time and effort put in to arranging a fun and friendly competition for all of us each month.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryanhabs*
> 
> I have decided that since I won't be running my pc 24/7 for crunching (for now)... I will however have a one man BGB 2 times a month. I will dedicate my rig to crunch for team OCN for two extra 48 hour runs not including the 48 hrs of the Official BGB. That means very little in the overall scheme of OCN's total points but since I just let things go as of yesterdays BGB end, I should be @ 2million points by todays daily update on Boincstats. If I can give a million + each 48 hour period my rig crunches that will be 3 million per month towards the OCN total. That is all I can promise at this point but it my way of saying thanks for the time and effort put in to arranging a fun and friendly competition for all of us each month.


If you could only give 300 points a month, it's worth it and much appreciated! Who knows, one of your tasks may be solution to new drug or cancer cure or whatever!!!

It's the QUALITY that counts, not the quantity... and most BOINC projects are pure QUALTIY IMHO.

Glad to have you aboard at ANY level!!!


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> If you could only give 300 points a month, it's worth it and much appreciated! Who knows, one of your tasks may be solution to new drug or cancer cure or whatever!!!
> It's the QUALITY that counts, not the quantity... *and most BOINC projects are pure QUALTIY* IMHO.
> Glad to have you aboard at ANY level!!!


and what about [email protected] heheheheh


----------



## ML241

My 5770's are showing there age pretty bad. How well did you folks with 560ti's do?


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> and what about [email protected] heheheheh


LOL! I may not like how one has to use a VM thing to run it, but it's a good project!!! I'm still hooked to [email protected]/Sixtrac too!

One I don't like is that internet snoop thing... forget what it is... snoops websites to get statistics and such... sounds like a "PAYING" job to me using other peoples equipment!


----------



## ocman

When does this contest ends? When can we get the prizes?


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> When does this contest ends? When can we get the prizes?


Really??

http://www.overclock.net/t/1226528/bgb-16-prize-thread-no-comments-please-official-notification


----------



## gamer11200

Check your PMs. You have been selected as the winner for a prize!


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Check your PMs. You have been selected as the winner for a prize!


Umm... I see no PMs from any of you about prizes for me...


----------



## DarkRyder

me either!?! lol. oh well, maybe next time.


----------



## allikat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> me either!?! lol. oh well, maybe next time.


Nor me. I'll take this thing off 24/7 crunching now, and go back to normal point output. Until next BGB.


----------



## DarkRyder

keep up the WCG tho


----------



## allikat

Of course, I joined WCG way back, in 2006 in fact. With over 2 years of runtime accumulated in those 6 years, mostly on older hardware, I have 1.7 million WCG points now...


----------



## DarkRyder

i know. Was just hoping you wouldnt stop it too till the next BGB is all


----------



## allikat

Nah, it won't stop entirely, it'll just not be 24/7 is all. BOINC will remain installed and set to run on startup, as always.


----------



## lagittaja

Same here, I got my htpc set up to start the manager when windows starts and a 60minute time out.
Doing some milky n-body on it.
My main rig on the other hand is currently crunching gpugrid/wcg 24/7 and wcg probably will stay that way, not sure about the 470 though lol. That depends a lot on where I move to on may.


----------



## gamer11200

Took a while, but better late than never! Prize winners are now in the OP. Check out who won what.


----------

